# Magnetosynthesis



## alanejackson

Why rocking chairs and cradles? Is crib death osteoporosis in babies?

Evidence indicates, that through an educational process, a prescribed change in our lifestyle, osteoporosis can be eliminated as a plague afflicting mankind. Please take the time necessary to become familiar with the following information. My analysis indicates that your health, and that of others around you, stands to be beneficially affected through your understanding of the newly acquired concepts known as Magnetrition and Magnetosynthesis. These factors have always played a role, yet gone unnoticed until now. Your help in bringing this matter to everyone's attention should be greatly appreciated by all.

When you were younger, did you move around more during a nights sleep? Did you move more in the earth's magnetic field? 
I have been working on a idea for some 12 or more years now, and back in Dec 97 I built a device that should have the power to make people live a lot longer, healthier. The device, I call it "THE SHIFTER", causes a person to be moving in a magnetic field, (like the earth's), like kids do, or better. 
The device moves a magnetic field around me while I sleep. It is just a high-tech rocking chair or cradle. Facts have lead me to the understanding that we use the earth's magnetic field. And that people who do not move enough in a magnetic field like the earth's are unable to maintain good health. 

Introducing "MAGNETRITION"; a term describing the process by which magnetism is utilized biologically. Awaiting mankind's acceptance, the study of magnetrition offers man a healthier and longer life.
This new knowledge concerning mans' magnetritional needs, when utilized, will represent a maturization milestone in the history of mankind.

The assessment of research presents these facts;

l. Magnetic bacteria use the properties of a magnetic field in order to form a chain of magnetite within its' body, from the iron it absorbs.

2. Magnetic bacteria use the properties of a magnetic field in order to migrate magneticly.

3. Magnetic bacteria live and die within the cells of our body.

4. Magnetic bacteria not having its' needs met, as it attempts its' functions within our cells, leads to the deterioration of body tissues.

5. Astronauts are now recognized as suffering from magnetic deficiency syndrome, brought about by the needs of magnetic bacteria, (within their cells), not being met while outside the earth's magnetic field.

6. A prolonged state of inactivity of magnetic bacteria within cells, such as when a bird's egg is not turned, or an infant is not carried, leads to energy levels too low to maintain life.

7. Periodic exposure to the magnetic field produced by A/C voltage causes poorly formed nuclear envelopes, within cells.

8. Through the proper use of magnetic fields, man may now achieve a higher degree of wellbeing, and travel farther through both time and space.

The following article is from;
THE NEWS-TIMES, Morehead City-beaufort, N.C. Monday, Nov. 11, 1985.
"LOCAL THEORIST BELIEVES MOVEMENT IS ESSENTIAL TO
CELLULAR GROWTH, LIFE". By JOHN HACKNEY, News-Times Staff Writer.
ALAN JACKSON, Morehead City, fancies himself as a backyard philosopher. He spends a lot of hours reading books, magazines and research papers trying to understand just why certain things are the way they are.
Mr. Jackson's most recent research has yielded an astounding theory; that movement is as important as nourishment to human beings. He came to that conclusion based on the behavior of magnetic bacteria.
He also believes these bacteria may be responsible for cell division. "I think movement through the earth's magnetic field is as important as nutrition."
MR. JACKSON, 32, left high school at the age of 17 to join the Marine Corp. He spent four years at Cherry Point, during which time he earned general education development (G.E.D.) degree and took college preparatory courses in various fields.
Since leaving Cherry Point, he has held jobs with Hatsel Electric Co., with Conner Homes as an electrician, with Carteret Court Apartments, a maintenance supervisor; and at Sea Coast Refrigeration. He has also taken several college courses at Carteret Technical College.
MR. JACKSON believes the earth's magnetic field is generated by molten lava rotating in the earth's core. The lava moves in the opposite direction of the earth itself, thus creating such a field. "If we go to other planets, and no molten lava is flowing under the surface to create a magnetic field, the chances of finding life as we know it is slim."
Without flux lines, the magnetic bacteria would have no guide to food. "We can't live without flux lines," he said.
Based on his unguessable research, Mr. Jackson theorizes that magnetic bacteria in cells follow flux lines within the geomagnetic field to get iron, which is there source of nourishment.
DR. RICHARD P. BLAKEMORE, a scientist at the University of New Hampshire, has said that amorphous cells (cells without form) accumulate a great deal of iron from outside cell walls to produce magnetic particles.
Mr. Jackson believes it is more then a coincidence that humans need iron supplement to exist.
SCIENTISTS know that bacteria collect and store iron, but they have yet to discover how. Mr. Jackson thinks magnetic bacteria swim inside individual cells within the body to get iron, possibly from the exterior walls of the cell nucleus or from the outer walls of the cell itself. He contends the bacteria move within the cell according to the body's orientation to magnetic flux lines. It has been shown that magnetic bacteria in the northern hemisphere migrate along flex lines in a northerly fashion, while magnetic bacteria in the southern hemisphere move south.
THE NUMBERS of north-seeking and south-seeking magnetic bacteria at the equator have been proven equal, indicating the effect of flux lines on bacteria. Dr. Blakemore and Dr. Richard B. Frankel of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology wrote that "magnetotactic bacteria are bottom-dwelling organisms that are either anaerobic (capable of living only in the absence of oxygen) or microaerophilic (surviving best in environments with little oxygen)." Therefore, they theorize, these bacteria would have a tendency to migrate downward, depending on their location, because "it would help them to avoid toxic effects of the greater concentration of oxygen in surface water."
Mr. Jackson believes all people are essentially addicted to movement. An April 1979 article in Omni magazine cited the deterioration of astronauts' bones after periods of inactivity or weightlessness. THIS DETERIORATION of bones, called osteoporosis, is thought by most to be associated with lack of gravitational forces in space. Mr. Jackson thinks it is caused by the body having almost no orientation to the earth's magnetic field (or to north and south poles).
Wiring within the spaceship may create some magnetism, but no definite poles, from which bacteria can orient themselves.
WITHOUT bodily movement, magnetic bacteria cannot move in the cell along magnetic flux lines. Mr. Jackson said that was the reason chicken eggs, if not moved after being laid, would deteriorate. Without movement, the bacteria cannot constantly reorient themselves and move, and are left in a mass on one side of the cell.
It is the movement of those bacteria that is important to cellular growth. He said cells were important to both tissues and bone growth in the body, thus accounting for the deterioration of bones found in astronauts. HE THINKS further experiments might show that astronauts have some deterioration of all tissues.
Mr. Jackson said all people, young and old, are indirectly affected by magnetic bacteria. He thinks Indians used to carry their papooses (babies), on their backs to keep them moving and thus indirectly helping the body grow.
HE ALSO believes crib death of babies is caused from lack of movement. He said babies do not have the muscle coordination necessary to move themselves when first born. If they are not moved, the magnetic bacteria will be essentially immobile and not be able to set many body functions in motion.
MR. JACKSON also believes lack of movement may be the reason bones and other tissues begin to fade as people get older and inactive. The less movement, the less the body will grow. He added that one experiment exemplified how magnetic bacteria could be degaussed (or rendered neutral in magnetism) through the application of heat. He has seized on this to theorize the reason for the basis of cellular life.
MR. JACKSON believes that as human cells age , magnetic bacteria and other bacteria crowd the cells, creating excess friction or heat (thermal energy), which effectively demagnetizes magnetic bacteria for a moment, causing half the bacteria to lose their orientation to flux lines and head in the opposite direction. This intense action may cause cells to split. 
He believes that scientists may have overlooked the fact that magnetic bacteria heading in opposite directions may cause DNA (dioxyribo nucleic acid) molecules in the cell nucleus to split. DNA is associated with the transmission of genes in all living things. THE END.

Plants need photosynthesis.
CHLOROPLASTS ARE PHOTOTACTIC.
Do warm-blooded animals need "Magnetosynthesis"?
WHAT IF MITOCHONDRIA ARE MAGNETOTACTIC?
Then you must move in the earth's magnetic field, like a 5 year old, to have the best health.

"Honesty should be able to recognize vice even when it dresses in brocade. The example of people in high places is so persuasive that it makes others imitate even their ugliness." - Baltasar Gracian, The Art of Worldly Wisdom.

Say you were a farmer, and you are growing things, and you planted two separate fields of corn. In one field you till the soil, plant the corn, and then water it. In the other field, you till the soil, plant the corn, add fertilizer, and then water it. Which field would produce more weeds?

The theory of Magnetrition explains how the nuclear envelope within the cell deteriorates along with the bones as osteoporosis sets in, and that being the main cause of cancer. Statistics have shown there to be a higher rate of cancer found in smokers. Is this because, when a cancer cell arises, due to the nuclear envelope no longer protecting the DNA sufficiently, it finds a healthier environment (added niacin) in the smoker? Is the act of smoking, like a farmer putting fertilizer on his field? Do you get niacin (also called Nicotinic Acid, or Vitamin B3, it is prepared commercially from ?-picoline or from quinoline, which are both obtainable from coal tar) through the oxidation of nicotine?

Just keep in mind always that you cannot assimilate inorganic minerals. You can only assimilate organic minerals which come from that which is living or has lived. -- Page 34, The Shocking Truth about Water, by Paul C. Bragg.

From a successful study of Magnetrition, people obtained the understanding as to why warm-blooded animals facilitate movement in their young until they themselves can provide for the magnetically migrating organal within their cells. A required, high degree of stirring/circulation is maintained in cells by the bird turning it's egg, and the possum, kangaroo, monkey carrying their young, or they die, like astronauts outside a magnetic field. Animals instinctively, without consciously recognizing they're doing it, provide this essential turning in the Earth's magnetic field for their young. I'm proposing, that we recognize this requirement, as an inalienable right, and work toward insuring that all members of our society are not found lacking in their Magnetritional needs. Animals do not. I'm proposing, or recognizing that humans would, once it's pointed out to them.

If you were to research information concerning the pineal gland, you would find it described mainly as a gland of unknown function. The information would tell you that it is what is left over from a third eyeball, in humans. And that some lizards can be found with this eye still protruding from the top of their head. They have 3 eyes. Investigations tell us that the pineal gland is liquid inside, up to about age 7 to 10, and after that age found to be filled with a granular type substance, in humans. The theory of Magnetrition utilizes this information, and attempts to bring one to the conclusion, that the pineal gland contains magnetic bacteria within this liquid, that these bacteria are swimming/seeking north and south, (as they do in oceans and ponds, and our cells), stimulating sensors within this gland which brings about a high degree of movement in the Earth's magnetic field by animals while they are young and the gland is still liquid. The living and dying of these bacteria in the confines of the pineal gland leads to the buildup of magnetite particles, which impedes its functioning after a certain length of time. The various animal species find it to be advantageous that their individuals only live short life spans, as they struggle to adapt to this changing environment provided by earth. 

The theory of Magnetrition implies that human individuals, once aware of these facts, can avoid what appears to be a form of planned obsolescence.

Now that I have learned that magnetic bacteria are one of many important organelles functioning within our cells. And now that anyone can study the facts, (that I have found in the library, collected, and share on my web site), and also come to the conclusion, (through an educational process), that close proximity to the magnetic conditions produced by AC voltage impedes the proper function of these bacteria within our cells, resulting in a weakening of a persons health. Should I try to force/con people into using DC voltage rather than AC voltage, (as Thomas Edison suggested)? Or should I allow that which is educational/God to point out their error, to them? Realizing, that the many people that are suffering health problems from the use of AC voltage, are doing so because they chose to follow others without really studying the facts themselves. I don't think I would really be helping my neighbor, other than by way of the father, the word. So I leave it up to God, to convince you of the truth. 

You can know that Satan is behind you, only through studying the word. 

You can be of help to others, only through learning and sharing the truth.

After a study of "The Theory of Magnetrition", one becomes aware of the reasoning indicating that the cells of all warm-blooded animals are like a bird's egg, and must be reoriented periodically in a magnetic field like the Earth's. It becomes understood, that the function and structure of cells deteriorate due to the lack of sufficient turning in the Earth's magnetic field, in warm-blooded animals, after a certain age. One realizes, that cancer occurs mainly in older people because their nuclear envelopes deteriorate, along with their bones and other tissues, resulting in insufficient protection of the DNA while replicating. Yet it has been recorded that most people are willing to jump on bandwagons which blame things other than the true culprit, which is them not facilitating the required reorienting of their cells in a magnetic field, as they did when they were younger.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Smells liked canned pork here?


----------



## BoneheadNW

PBinWA said:


> Smells liked canned pork here?


Canned pork........canned pork........hmmm, can't quite place it... 
Bone


----------



## BoneheadNW

PBinWA said:


> Smells liked canned pork here?


Actually, after thinking about it, smells more like fresh mushrooms... 
Bone


----------



## California

BoneheadNW said:


> Actually, after thinking about it, smells more like fresh mushrooms...
> Bone


You know this how?  :spacecraft:


----------



## California

> Should I try to force/con people into using DC voltage rather than AC voltage, (as Thomas Edison suggested)? Or should I allow that which is educational/God to point out their error, to them? Realizing, that the many people that are suffering health problems from the use of AC voltage, are doing so because they chose to follow others without really studying the facts themselves. I don't think I would really be helping my neighbor, other than by way of the father, the word.


Uh - can you cite some scripture in support of this?

Hey where's Crusader Rabbit?! I thought he'd be on the case by now!


----------



## Cityboy

California said:


> Uh - can you cite some scripture in support of this?
> 
> Hey where's Crusader Rabbit?!


 
Crusader Rabbit?  Who dat??


----------



## BoneheadNW

Cityboy said:


> Crusader Rabbit?  Who dat??


Um, there's this thing called Google, and like, um, another thing called youtube, and um, like you can use them to look up things. 
Bone


----------



## Cityboy

BoneheadNW said:


> Um, there's this thing called Google, and like, um, another thing called youtube, and um, like you can use them to look up things.
> Bone


 
 Um..I thought Cali was speaking of one of our esteemed FF members.


----------



## alanejackson

California said:


> Uh - can you cite some scripture in support of this?





California said:


> Hey where's Crusader Rabbit?! I thought he'd be on the case by now!




The study of Magnetrition explains:

1. Why a farmer makes sure his bird eggs are being turned. And why they die if he does not.

2. In what way your cells are like those of the bird egg. And why they must be turned, or they don't grow.

3. That soon, everyone not being active in the earth's magnetic field, will be found in a incubator.

Please allow me to show you something.

If you were expected to be at work the next day at 8:00 am. But when you went to bed you forgot to set the alarm. So, when after sleeping until 9:00 am., and not showing up at work until 10:00 am., you were asked why you were late, what would most people say? "I Overslept"??? Meaning I slept longer then I should have.

1 Kings 3:16
Then came there two women, that were harlots, unto the king, and stood before him.

1 Kings 3:19
And this woman's child died in the night: because she overlaid it.

What does "Harlots" really mean???
What does "Overlaid" really mean??? Laid longer then it should have?

Knowledge is power, then justice when shared.
Welfare reform = cribdeath at daycare. Profits for some, death for others.

Etymology of the words. 

The theory of Magnetrition predicts that, it presents the basic rule that, "Where a magnetic compass does not function properly, neither should you!". The mitochondria are basically a swimming magnetic compass, using the Earth's magnetic field as a guide in performing its essential duties within the cells of our bodies. To be at our best, we must ensure that they have what they need.

Understanding the theory of Magnetrition allows greater insight, dangers previously unnoticed, we become conscious of. From a radio report, I learned of a woman, about 80 years of age, that had been locked in a safety deposit vault by accident when the bank employees went home for the night. The report told of how the woman sat for more than four or five hours before getting up and walking about the room, which alerted security through movement sensors. Most children would not sit that long, and be healthier because they wouldn't.

What I'm trying to do, is to get you to study Magnetrition, and then share that experience in your articles. After a time, we all become folklore. But I think the theory of Magnetrition, maybe because it's so vague, will stand the test of time. And eventually occupying a part of everyone's mind.

To people, to different opinions/reactions. Let free speech prevail !

http://www.scienceagogo.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=24556#Post24556

The Jesus bed connection.

This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize everyone needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.

Not conscious. The meaning of diseased is that you do not wake back up. Many times people are thought to be diseased, but to have them conscious again in the story,or life, means they were miss-diagnosed. A good eye, someone alert to the signs of life can show that the person was miss-diagnosed, but that hurts the reputation of the person who signed the death certificate. Although less frequent today, this still happens. Jesus got into trouble mainly because of the politics of maintaining reputations. This is why people used to have a "wake", because we are so prone to errors, even our health professionals. 
In the stories, Jesus would stop funeral processions on the way to the graveyard, and revive the person about to be buried. Imagine that. It would surely make many people look ignorant and foolish, but save the life of the person wrongly diagnosed. What would you do, how would you handle the situation if it was shown that you had tried to bury a person who was not deceased but only sick and unconscious? How would you try to explain your error?

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
<http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html>

*Re: The Jesus bed connection.*
Senior Member 
Registered: 12/15/06 
Posts: 266 
Loc: Southeast Nebraska, USA 
what does this have to do with science? This is a science forum. I question the appropriateness of your remarks.

Amaranth

Moderator 
*Re: The Jesus bed connection. *
Superstar 
Registered: 10/10/06 
Posts: 622 
Loc: Colorado 

<Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found <not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With h<indsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to <bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed.... 

 Of course! He WAS a Carpenter!

I find that the purported etymology of the words discussed is very intriguing, to say the least. I'll always remember these "raising the dead" images, when I hear regular preaching, from now on.

This is the funniest thing I've read in a couple of days! Thanks ala!


----------



## Cityboy

:spacecraft:


----------



## dsgsr

There was a magnetic outfit here in Maine (unfortunately), and moved away because they were sued for malpractice. They were selling a bracelet called (the Q-ray) it was suppose to magnetize your Illnesses away. They also were selling some larger magnets that you placed on your body and that was suppose to relieve pain in that area, what a hoot.


David


----------



## BoneheadNW

dsgsr said:


> There was a magnetic outfit here in Maine (unfortunately), and moved away because they were sued for malpractice. They were selling a bracelet called (the Q-ray) it was suppose to magnetize your Illnesses away. They also were selling some larger magnets that you placed on your body and that was suppose to relieve pain in that area, what a hoot.
> 
> 
> David



I'm sure it at least relieved some weight from peoples' wallets!  What a scam!  
Bone


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WHAT A LOAD OF STEAMING *CRAP*!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Since when did the asylums give computer hour to the nut jobs?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found this on the web:



THE NEWS-TIMES, Morehead City-beaufort, N.C. Monday, DEC.1st 2007.
MR JACKSON, 54, Escapes from Morehead City run Insane Asylum.  Officials are worried for his well being.  Any info regarding his wherabouts should be forwarded to the Morehead city police dept.

Its probably just a coincidence......right......................


----------



## Snowcat Operations

After reading this I figured out a way to reflect the earths magnetic field to cover my entire body.  I simply made a hat out of aluminum foil.  Man I feel better already and the aliens can no longer read my thoughts!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> After reading this I figured out a way to reflect the earths magnetic field to cover my entire body.  I simply made a hat out of aluminum foil.  Man I feel better already and the aliens can no longer read my thoughts!



So do they.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

They use to.   lmao!  Maybe it was Alanejackson?  LMAO!  I made a hat for you as well Bob! OMG how do people get this screwed up in the head?


----------



## Av8r3400

Snowcat Operations said:


> Since when did the asylums give computer hour to the nut jobs?



Ahem...  LBrown59, case in point.


----------



## Bobcat

Av8r3400 said:


> Ahem...  LBrown59, case in point.



Ahem...  Feathered1, case in point.


----------



## fogtender

Snowcat Operations said:


> After reading this I figured out a way to reflect the earths magnetic field to cover my entire body. I simply made a hat out of aluminum foil. Man I feel better already and the aliens can no longer read my thoughts!


 

*It won't work, you need to have a frame built like a pyramid hat of iron to redirect the magnetic fields, then you can use the foil to cover it to reflect the spray rays that are affecting your thought processes..  Magnets are optional should you wish to transmit your thoughts back to whomever is sending you bogus ideas when you are not in your right mind....*  

Other than generating electricity and electronics, the use of Magnets for "Claimed" assorted health cures, increased gas mileage, water softerners, seasickness, and a host of other scams has been just that...scams...


----------



## alanejackson

dsgsr said:


> There was a magnetic outfit here in Maine (unfortunately), and moved away because they were sued for malpractice. They were selling a bracelet called (the Q-ray) it was suppose to magnetize your Illnesses away. They also were selling some larger magnets that you placed on your body and that was suppose to relieve pain in that area, what a hoot.
> 
> 
> David


 
The theory of Magnetrition predicts, that if you glued a magnet to the side of a bird's egg, this would prevented it from growing, because the magnetic field would remain constant in relationship to the cells.


----------



## alanejackson

Snowcat Operations said:


> Found this on the web:
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEWS-TIMES, Morehead City-beaufort, N.C. Monday, DEC.1st 2007.
> MR JACKSON, 54, Escapes from Morehead City run Insane Asylum. Officials are worried for his well being. Any info regarding his wherabouts should be forwarded to the Morehead city police dept.
> 
> Its probably just a coincidence......right......................


 
No, just your, "WHAT A LOAD OF STEAMING *CRAP*!"

Why don't you try studying, Then maybe you could be of help to others?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

alanejackson said:


> No, just your, "WHAT A LOAD OF STEAMING *CRAP*!"
> 
> Why don't you try studying, Then maybe you could be of help to others?


 
Alan,  you are in violation of the civility rules on this forum.  We don't tolerate name calling.  You will have to find another way to disagree with the other members.  If you violate the civility rules further we will have to ban you.

Thank you,

PB


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

PBinWA said:


> Alan, you are in violation of the civility rules on this forum. We don't tolerate name calling. You will have to find another way to disagree with the other members. If you violate the civility rules further we will have to ban you.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> PB


 
My aplogies,  I reviewed the thread and missed how Snowcat Operations had originally used the "crap" terms.  Your paraphrased in a way that I misconstrued as a direct insult.

Sorry,

PB


----------



## alanejackson

Science, 21 July 1989. Effects of Electric and Magnetic Fields

"The situation calls for much more effort in research than has hitherto taken place. The previous level of support in United States has been of the order of a few million dollars a year. The new work should include more animal studies and substantial epidemiological studies, coupled with accurate measures of Fields. In the meantime, one option suggested by the Office of Technology Assessment study is to "adopt a prudence avoidance strategy. That is, systematically look for strategies which can keep people out of 60 hertz Fields... but only adopt those which look to be prudent investments given their cost and our current level of scientific understanding about probable risk." - Philip H. Abelson

This Week in Science, 23 February 1990. Predator's Cues and Snail's Pase

"The presence of predatory crayfish in the water dramatically alter the life history characteristics of the freshwater snail Physella virgata virgata (p. 949). In a predator free environment, snails reproduce when theirs shells are about 4 millimeters long; the lifespan of such snails are 3 to 5 months. If, however, the stream is also inhabited by Orconectes virilis crayfish, snails grow bigger (to double the normal size), live longer (11 to14 months), and reproduce later."

SCIENCE, Vol.215, 19 March 1982. Page 1492

Magnetic Navigation and Attractive Possibility.
Investigators find magnetic particles in organisms ranging from bacteria to man; their role in orientation is still problematic

Science, 15 May 1992. Giving Personal Magnetism A Whole New Meaning

"Iron man. Joseph Kirschvink of Caltech has found crystals of magnetite in the human brain that closely resembles those found in certain bacteria."

Discover, January 1993. MAGNETIC MINDS

"Kirschvink found the magnetic crystals using a fairly simple technique. In a magnetically shielded and dust free clean room, Kirschvink and his colleagues dissolved brain tissue in vials sealed by finger-like glass caps that contained a strong magnet that extended down into the thick solution. Over the course of a week the magnetite crystals in the dissolved brain tissue slowly migrated through the solution to the glass wall surrounding the caps' magnets. When the researchers used a high-resolution transmission electron microscope to examine the crystals that clung to the caps, they found that a thimbleful of brain tissue contains about 5 million magnetite crystals,"

Are the magnetic bacteria, (found in the oceans and freshwater ponds), and the mitochondria, (found in our cells), one in the same?

Does being in close proximity to AC voltage with a Hz of 60 prohibit the proper formation of magnetite particles within magnetic bacteria, by the elimination of a constant magnetic field, (north pole and South Pole reference)?
 
Take care, and remember, "When your not conscious, your part of the dream." 
And, "Animals mainly die from not working together against death."


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> "Animals mainly die from not working together against death."


 

Have you seen a pack of wolves?  They seem to work pretty well together to prevent death, they just kill and eat all the other animals...


----------



## Bulldog1401

alanejackson said:


> Kings 3:19 And this woman's child died in the night: because she overlaid it. What does "Overlaid" really mean??? Laid longer then it should have?
> 
> Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds.



This is what happens when people contort the scriptures to serve their personal agenda.  "Overlain" may also be describing the child being smothered by accident during the night. I am sure it doesn't mean "died from lack of movement"

Jesus giving the people beds is just silly. Did he also leave mints on their pillows?

The effects of magnetic fields on livestock is currently being studied and there may be valid concerns about the effects of magnetic fields on humans. 
I think that your viewpoints are interesting but your conclusions are not well supported.


----------



## alanejackson

Bulldog1401 said:


> This is what happens when people contort the scriptures to serve their personal agenda.
> 
> 
> Well, I've contorted back the scriptures to serve history, reality.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The history you want to portray.  To the reality that you have created in your mind!


----------



## alanejackson

Bulldog1401 said:


> This is what happens when people contort the scriptures to serve their personal agenda. "Overlain" may also be describing the child being smothered by accident during the night. I am sure it doesn't mean "died from lack of movement"


 
Yes, you present a perfect example of "people contort the scriptures to serve their personal agenda". I used the word "overlaid", you changed it to "overlain". Why? For what reason? To serve your personal agenda? 

I know where you can get a job. They like people like you.
Maybe you do work for the new american standard co. contorting scriptures, to the detriment of our society, and the efforts of some to share beneficial information.

*The King James Version *
Kings 3:19 And this woman's child died in the night: because she overlaid it. 
*The New American Standard Bible* 
Kings 3:19 This woman's son died in the night, because she lay on it.

Does the bird egg die from being overlaid, from lack of movement?


----------



## alanejackson

Bulldog1401 said:


> Jesus giving the people beds is just silly.


 
To people that don't study.  And to people that just heckle others that don't agree with their contorted beliefs. 

Allow me to share a response to my "Jesus and the bed" theory/observation, from another discussion forum.

Posted: Fri Jan 04, 2008 8:08 pm 
*FFT
*Moderator

"This is the best miracle apologetic I've ever seen."


----------



## alanejackson

_"Calcium supplements reduce the need to *cannibalize* material and may help to prevent subsequent fractures. They certainly do not harm, and patients are very receptive to starting advisable nutritional supplements when suffering an acute fracture."
_Page 110. Osteoporosis: Diagnosis and Treatment - By David J. Sartoris

Research has shown that when our body cannot produce calcium, it cannibalize it from the bones to use in areas needed, such as the heart. The bones seem to be used as storage for calcium. Kind of like fat cells.

I say the evidence is there, indicating a magnetic field similar to the earth's should be taken up with the astronauts. And the astronauts reorientation every 10 minutes should be maintained. This will show many to have been wrong in their assumptions, but it would also end much pork barrel research funding. And also end the debate as to whether the statistical data indicating AC voltage is a health hazard.

Another aspect/ramification of the theory of Magnetrition being accepted, is that, to make a child sit for more than 10 minutes in school goes down in history as mass child abuse. The smart ones would've gotten out of that situation as soon as they could. Too bad they are now being shunned in our society, and politicians are being listened to instead. That's a method of keeping the status quo, but it prevents real learning among us.


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> *The King James Version *
> Kings 3:19 And this woman's child died in the night: because she overlaid it.
> *The New American Standard Bible*
> Kings 3:19 This woman's son died in the night, because she lay on it.
> 
> Does the bird egg die from being overlaid, from lack of movement?


 
I suppose that some people do lay "eggs" (speaking in Paraphrases), but God put people on the earth not to just live a life, but to be aware of life, and it appears that you don't have much of a life....

In the Mideast, people are blowing each other up in the name of God because they don't believe the same way. 

Catholics and Protestants killed each other claiming that one camp killed the other first...all under "God's" name, and still hate each other to this day...

Sadly, the way you talk of God, it seems that you may not be far off those mindsets.  Seems that people that spend their whole life beating other people with a bible in public, have some pretty dark secrets of their own to hide, one has to only read the news.  I found that someone that has no morals or character, uses God to make themself appear to have some.  I won't do business with someone that professes to be "born again" and in need of prayer before talking about a deal whom I just met.  To me that is a big flashing sign of someone who runs scams and uses God to make it look up and up.  If you are at peace with God, you don't need to tell me about it, a firm handshake will radiate that power as well as your deeds and actions.

This world is a womb for the next, and the Bible is a tool of lessons help you to the next world, you are reading it too literally for this life. We are closing in on the "End of times" because of the mindset like yours, "us against them". 

Take care of yourself and the rest will follow....


----------



## alanejackson

The mitochondria are called the powerhouse in our cells. They excrete what some call ATP.

Most agree the corresponding organelle in the plant cell is the chloroplast, probably because they've also been noticed to excrete ATP.

The chloroplast are phototactic, when exposed to light. I've also heard that plant cells have mitochondria.

Why isn't the mitochondria recognized*/*thought of as the powerhouse in the plant cell? Why do most think the chloroplast is serving the same function in the plant cell that the mitochondria do in ours? Why don't most see the mitochondria serving the same function in the plant cell that they do in ours? They are there aren't they?

The magnetic bacteria collect in-store iron in the form of magnetite particles, which is then used to give them direction while migrating.

What happens when magnetic bacteria are in a iron free environment? What are they recognized as then?

Discover, January 1993. MAGNETIC MINDS. " they found that a thimbleful of brain tissue contains about 5 million magnetite crystals,".

What forms the magnetite crystals in our cells?

So-called magnetic therapy, the way it's being used/attempted today is just groping in the dark. And many times harmful due to the ignorance of those applying it. After NASA confirms my observations, we will have "magnetic therapy". To keep cells healthy we will ensure mitochondrial migration by cell reorientation. Tumor cells/unwanted cells will be eliminated by the prevention of reorientation.

The theory predicts that if you glued a magnet to the side of a bird's egg it would be unable to grow. That's the same as not turning it. But those involved in lab animal experiments don't want you to realize they were overlooking the fact that confinement surely caused deterioration, and they were conning themselves as well as others. Experiments should always solve problems rather than create them. There are ways that seem right, but lead to death.
The theory is very politically incorrect, as many of your responses have indicated. I'm thinking, from your responses, politics is more important than education in the lives of many replying to this thread. 

Whereas philosophy seeks knowledge and wisdom closest to the truth, religion/politics seeks to maintain control through maintaining ignorance in its people. Through philosophical public debate and reasoning by individuals, those truly educated become known. Through religion/politics those lacking education find acceptance, and due to the might of numbers, exert a self-destructive force upon all. To correct philosophers, or philosophy, one needs only to present the truth. To correct a religious/political view, it takes a larger gang. While philosophy embraces the truth in order to grow in understanding, religion/politics crucifies the truth in order to avoid understanding. If you don't go out of your way to ensure that free speech is upheld, if you don't go out of your way to ensure open debate within your community, then Christ would be killed there too, write before your eyes, and you probably wouldn't realize you did it.

*We all begin as followers, few mature into leaders. Many read what has been written, few try to make sense out of it.*


"133. Better to be mad with everyone than sane all alone: so say the politicians. If all are mad, you'll be equal to them. And if you alone are sane, you will be taken for mad. What matters is to follow the current. The best knowledge, sometimes, is not to know, or pretend not to. We must live with others, and the majority are ignorant. To live by yourself, you must be very godly or a complete savage. But I would modify this aphorism and say: Better sane with the many than mad all by yourself. Some people want to be singular in their pursuit of chimeras." 
The Art of Worldly Wisdom. - by Baltasar Gracian.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> We are closing in on the "End of times" because of the mindset like yours, "us against them".


 
The theory predicts that if you glued a magnet to the side of a bird's egg it would be unable to grow. That's the same as not turning it. But those involved in lab animal experiments don't want you to realize they were overlooking the fact that confinement surely caused deterioration, and they were conning themselves as well as others. Experiments should always solve problems rather than create them. There are ways that seem right, but lead to death.

If you had studied, read what I posted and links, you would realize that I have concluded that the mitochondria in our cells migrate magnetically like the bacteria found in the ocean. The mitochondria use the Earth's magnetic field. To keep the mitochondria moving in our cells we must reorient periodically magnetically. Osteoporosis is caused by a lack of stirring, mixing, circulation within our cells which occurs when the mitochondria are not kept moving. Cells cannot function properly without sufficient mixing within. Warm-blooded cells require more circulation within then cold-blooded cells do. An obvious trait of warm-blooded animals is that they maintain a higher rate of movement, in themselves and their young, than cold blooded animals do. Magnetic bacteria form a chain of magnetite particles within their body. This is then used as a compass needle, allowing only North or south migration/movement. Reversing the magnetic field rapidly as AC voltage does, or leaving it behind, not taking it with them as the astronauts do, prevents the proper formation of this magnetite chain in the mitochondria, which leads to a lack of circulation within cells known as osteoporosis.

You seem to be having trouble accepting the fact that your movement in the earth's magnetic field is as important as your eating food, drinking liquids, and breathing air. Is it because I was the first to discover it and share it? Is it because instead of really studying and understanding, you have been just going along with politically educated experts like yourself? Have you been excepting as facts, things that do not make sense? Could you be so ignorant, could we be so ignorant that we were overlooking something as important as food? Those that do not think such a thing is possible will have trouble accepting my theories.

*NEW KNOWLEDGE MAKES US LOOK LIKE FOOLS. *
*THUS: THE HUMBLE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT FIND IT.*


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> You seem to be having trouble accepting the fact that your movement in the earth's magnetic field is as important as your eating food, drinking liquids, and breathing air. Is it because I was the first to discover it and share it? Is it because instead of really studying and understanding, you have been just going along with politically educated experts like yourself? Have you been excepting as facts, things that do not make sense? Could you be so ignorant, could we be so ignorant that we were overlooking something as important as food?
> *THUS: THE HUMBLE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT FIND IT.*


 

Putting a magnet next to a bird egg "may" pull all the iron in the yolk sac to one side and not cause the egg not to circulate and it dies.

My being in a massive magnetic field of the Earth is totally different than sticking a 40 pound magnet to my back and wearing it, which could change some of the life forces inside me, I simply don't know and have never seen anything to change that other than scams for others to make money on. 

I do however move daily, miles inside my "Sphere" of the Earth's magnet field, and not change the directions of the positive and negitive fields that affect me, nor do they create change... For a person that exclaims such great Knowledge, you seem to have a very limited grasp on what is true reality and fantasy.... for that, I truely feel sorry for you that you are trapped by magnets in your own world....


----------



## Melensdad

As a moderator I would like to jump in here with a suggestion.  Many people are already familiar with this feature, but it is a good one.

The software we use on these forums has an *"IGNORE USER"* feature.  To utilize this software feature is pretty simple.  Click on the name of the user you would like to ignore.  The from the menu, click on the option to go to the member's profile.

When you are at the profile page of the member you wish to ignore simply look at the menu bar than runs across the page and you will see an option that reads something like *"IGNORE ALL POSTS BY THIS USER"* or some similar wording.​I'm pretty sure that member alanejackson holds the current record of the number of other members who have selected to use the *"IGNORE"* feature on his profile.


----------



## fogtender

B_Skurka said:


> I'm pretty sure that member alanejackson holds the current record of the number of member who have selected to use the *"IGNORE"* feature.


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> Putting a magnet next to a bird egg "may" pull all the iron in the yolk sac to one side


 
In 1985 I had chickens which had just laid some eggs, and while looking at the eggs I started to wonder whether I should turn the eggs because the chicken had not laid enough eggs yet to begin setting on then. Then I remember hearing about magnetic bacteria, being found in the ocean and ponds, and started thinking about them also maybe being found in the eggs. It just seems like a good idea, reason for having to turn the birds eggs. Turning the eggs would facilitate the *bacteria's movement*.

"WITHOUT bodily movement, magnetic bacteria cannot move in the cell along magnetic flux lines. Mr. Jackson said that was the reason chicken eggs, if not moved after being laid, would deteriorate. Without movement, the bacteria cannot constantly reorient themselves and move, and are left in a mass on one side of the cell."

From the book--Fundamentals of Microbiology.
-- "Eukaryotic cells also contain within the cytoplasm organelles that carry out many metabolic activities that liberate energy for the cell. These structures are called mitochondria, and the generation of adenosine triphosphate is their principal function. In those plant cells involved in photosynthesis the chlorophyll is contained in an organelle called the chloroplast."

From the book--The Secret Life of Plants. by Peter Tompkins & Christopher Bird.
-- "The effects of electromagnetic energy on living cells, both healthy and diseased, which most doctors and medical researchers, including cancer specialists, have yet honestly to confront, were finally to be revealed by the magic of time-lapse photography."
-- "Thus began the career of John Nash Ott, whose pioneering interest in time-lapse photography led him to unveil new mysteries in the kingdom of plants."
-- "To attack this problem, he spent months building equipment which would allow him to take microscopic pictures of the streaming of protoplasm in the cells of Elodea grass while it was stimulated by direct unfiltered natural sunlight. Exposed to the sun's rays, the chlorophyll-containing bodies, called chloroplasts, which are the principal agents of photosynthesis, streamed in an orderly fashion around the edges of the obloid cells. But when the ultraviolet light in the sunlight was filtered out, some of the chloroplasts would drop out of the streaming pattern and huddle, immobile, in the corners. Cutting out the colors from the blue end of the spectrum toward the red increasingly slowed the chloroplast action."
-- "Particularly fascinating to Ott was the fact that, at day's end, all the chloroplasts slowed down and stopped no matter how intensely they were subjected to artificial light. Only when the sun rose the next day would they resume the normal streaming pattern."
-- "Ott realized that if the basic principles of photosynthesis, as they applied to plant photosynthesis, had analogs in the animal world, then,,,,"

SO CHLOROPLASTS MOVE IN A ORDERLY FASHION WHEN LIGHT SHINES ON THEM. AND SINCE THEY ARE INSIDE A CELL, THEY CAUSE A STIRRING OF THE MATERIAL WITHIN THAT CELL. HAY, THAT REMINDS ME...

From--Nature 30,324. 31 July 1984. "Surprises from Halobacteria".
-- "As part of their evolutionary adaptation to life in hot salty pools, halobacteria have also developed a double linkage between light sensitive membrane proteins and the flagella: one system drives them towards regions of high-intensity visible light, while the other helps them to avoid dangerously high levels of ultraviolet radiation."

SO, THE PHOTOTACTIC HALOBACTERIA ARE FOUND IN POOLS. BUT THEY ARE VERY MUCH LIKE THE CHLOROPLAST, WHICH ARE FOUND IN CELLS. AND SOME CELLS USE THE ORDERLY MOVEMENT OF THE CHLOROPLAST TO GENERATE CYTOPLASMIC STREAMING, (CIRCULATION), WHEN THE SUN SHINES.

BUT WHAT ABOUT CELLS THAT DO NOT REQUIRE LIGHT TO FUNCTION, YET STILL REQUIRE CYTOPLASMIC CIRCULATION???

HOW DO THE CELLS DEEP IN OUR BODIES MAINTAIN A CONSTANT
DISTRIBUTION OF ITS INTRACELLULAR CONTENTS???

ANSWER THAT QUESTION GRASSHOPPER, AND IT WILL BE TIME FOR YOU TO LEAVE, THE PLANET.

WELL,,, WHAT IF INSTEAD OF PHOTOTACTIC, THE CELL LEARNED TO USE THE MAGNETOTACTIC PROPERTIES OF AN ORGANELLE??? ONE KIND-OF-LIKE THE BACTERIA KNOWN AS MAGNETIC BACTERIA.

WHAT IF MITOCHONDRIA ARE MAGNETOTACTIC, AND CAN GENERATE
CYTOPLASMIC CIRCULATION DAY AND NIGHT???

WOULD CELLS HAVE FIRST LEARNED TO USE THE FLUCTUATIONS IN THE MAGNESPHERE CAUSED BY SUN SPOT ACTIVITY, TO PROVIDE A SMALL DEGREE OF CIRCULATION???

THEN, WOULD THE CELL HAVE LEARNED THAT IT CAN INCREASE THE DEGREE OF ITS CYTOPLASMIC CIRCULATION BY MOVING ITSELF IN THE EARTH'S MAGNETIC FIELD???

BUT IN ORDER FOR THAT TO BE TRUE, ONE WOULD FIND MAGNETITE IN OUR BODIES.

From--Science, vol.215. 19 March 1982. "Magnetic Navigation an Attractive Possibility".
-- "Investigators find magnetic particles in organisms ranging from bacteria to man; their role in orientation is still problematic."
-- "It thus remains possible that magnetite in other organisms may also have some function unrelated to orientation."

AND THAT WOULD MAKE IT HARD TO FIND EUKARYOTIC CELLS OUTSIDE OF A MAGNETIC FIELD LIKE THE EARTH'S. (THE FIELD PRODUCED BY A/C VOLTAGE IS NOT LIKE THE EARTH'S IN THE WAY THAT IT REVERSES 60 TIMES A SECOND.

AND THEN BIRD EGGS WOULD HAVE TO BE TURNED, IN THE MAGNETIC FIELD TO CAUSE A HIGHER DEGREE OF CIRCULATION. WHILE THE REPTILE, NOT HAVING LIVED IN THE TREES, WOULD ONLY REQUIRE THE LOWER DEGREE OF CIRCULATION BROUGHT ABOUT BY THE MOVEMENT IN THE MAGNESPHERE DUE TO SUN SPOT ACTIVITY.

IF THE HEALTH OF A CELL DEPENDED ON CIRCULATION WITHIN ITS WALLS. AND THAT CIRCULATION ONLY OCCURS WHEN MOVEMENT IN A MAGNETIC FIELD IS SUFFICIENT. THEN BABIES WOULD SUFFER WHEN NOT CARRIED ENOUGH!!! THEY WOULD BE SUFFERING FROM THE SAME LACK OF CYTOPLASMIC CIRCULATION AS OLD PEOPLE DO. AND THEY WOULD BE IN THE SAME BOAT AS THE ASTRONAUTS, NOT BEING ABLE TO MOVE ENOUGH IN A MAGNETIC FIELD LIKE THE EARTH'S.

IF THIS WERE TRUE, THEN MANKIND COULD NOW CHOOSE A DIFFERENT WAY OF LIFE. ONE WHICH UTILIZES THE LESSONS LEARNED FROM A STUDY OF "MAGNETRITION".

WOULD A MAN, WORKING AND LIVING BY THE PRINCIPLES CONVEYED HERE-IN, FIND IT HARD TO BELIEVE MANKIND ONCE LIVED AS WE DO NOW???

HAVE I FORMULATED A MODEL WHICH CAN NOW BE USED TO HELP EVERY PERSON, (FROM NOW ON), TO LIVE A LIFE OF UNPRECEDENTED GOOD HEALTH AND LONGEVITY??? AND, ARE PEOPLE HAVING TROUBLE HEARING ME AS I TRY TO SHARE WITH THEM THIS GOOD NEWS???

IS IT BECAUSE I'VE BEEN MADE GO OUTSIDE BECAUSE I SMOKE???

There was a time, not so long ago, when people were expected to smoke "inside" and go to the bathroom "outside". 
 
The average person dies around age 70 due to insufficient turning during sleep. Astronauts, when they leave the Earth's magnetic field, must take with them a copy of the Earth's magnetic field, and insure their periodic movement within that field, or suffer the effects of a lack of circulation within their cells, because magnetic bacteria can no longer function as they have within their cells. Research indicates, magnetic bacteria and the mitochondria, are one in the same. AC voltage creates a magnetic field which reverses itself 60 times a second. This is too fast for the magnetic bacteria in your cells to orient to North and South poles.

Our cells appear to be something similar to an aquarium, with many small lifeforms living within. Magnetic bacteria are just "some" of the lifeforms found within a cell. We must keep them all happy for us to be healthy. Live longer, keep moving!!!


----------



## Bulldog1401

alanejackson said:


> Yes, you present a perfect example of "people contort the scriptures to serve their personal agenda". I used the word "overlaid", you changed it to "overlain". Why? For what reason? To serve your personal agenda?
> 
> I know where you can get a job. They like people like you.
> Maybe you do work for the new american standard co. contorting scriptures, to the detriment of our society, and the efforts of some to share beneficial information.
> 
> *The King James Version *
> Kings 3:19 And this woman's child died in the night: because she overlaid it.
> *The New American Standard Bible*
> Kings 3:19 This woman's son died in the night, because she lay on it.
> 
> Does the bird egg die from being overlaid, from lack of movement?



You are right I misquoted you. My appologies. 

I looked up the word "overlaid" to ensure that I fully understood you. Here is what websters has to say:

overlaid
One entry found.

overlay[1,transitive verb]  



Main Entry: 1over·lay  
Pronunciation: \ˌō-vər-ˈlā\ 
Function: transitive verb 
Inflected Form(s): over·laid  \-ˈlād\; over·lay·ing 
Date: 14th century 
1 a: to lay or spread over or across : superimpose b: to prepare an overlay for
2: overlie 2

It leads us to the word overlie.

So, again from websters:

overlie
One entry found.

overlie  



Main Entry: over·lie  
Pronunciation: \-ˈlī\ 
Function: transitive verb 
Inflected Form(s): over·lay  \-ˈlā\; over·lain  \-ˈlān\; over·ly·ing  \-ˈlī-iŋ\ 
Date: 13th century 
1 : to lie over or upon 
2 : to cause the death of by lying upon 

So you can see that either verson of the scriptures that you quoted leads to the same explanation for the childs death, one that is far from what you interpeted. 

Because you were trying to read what you wanted the scriptures to say, not what they meant to everyone else with a sane view point. 

I see you quoted a newspaper article written about you that states that you have held several jobs, some in the elcetrical field. 


The following article is from;
THE NEWS-TIMES, Morehead City-beaufort, N.C. Monday, Nov. 11, 1985.
"LOCAL THEORIST BELIEVES MOVEMENT IS ESSENTIAL TO
CELLULAR GROWTH, LIFE". By JOHN HACKNEY, News-Times Staff Writer.
ALAN JACKSON, Morehead City, fancies himself as a backyard philosopher. He spends a lot of hours reading books, magazines and research papers trying to understand just why certain things are the way they are.
Mr. Jackson's most recent research has yielded an astounding theory; that movement is as important as nourishment to human beings. He came to that conclusion based on the behavior of magnetic bacteria.
He also believes these bacteria may be responsible for cell division. "I think movement through the earth's magnetic field is as important as nutrition."
MR. JACKSON, 32, left high school at the age of 17 to join the Marine Corp. He spent four years at Cherry Point, during which time he earned general education development (G.E.D.) degree and took college preparatory courses in various fields.
Since leaving Cherry Point, he has held jobs with Hatsel Electric Co., with Conner Homes as an electrician, with Carteret Court Apartments, a maintenance supervisor; and at Sea Coast Refrigeration. He has also taken several college courses at Carteret Technical College.

This "resume" of sorts was obviously disclosed in an effort to qualify your theories, because you knew when people heard this outlandish nonsense they would say "who is this particularly touched individual anyway?" 

Take a long hard look at what you are saying. I'm sure your posts and therories make perfect sense to you. 

The rest of society realizes that your view probably comes from one too many electroshock therapy treatments at the asylum. 
There is probably a magnetic field around that machine too. 

Why don't you go back there so you can study it further. I am going to take Mr. Skurka's advice and use the "ignore" button like everyone else did on you. 

Just think, pretty soon it will be just you and "the voices". 
Maybe you can convince them.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> *NEW KNOWLEDGE MAKES US LOOK LIKE FOOLS.
> THUS: THE HUMBLE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT FIND IT.
> *


 
That is not logical. In fact it is made to look like a constant. Its made to look like the one who posted it has the upper hand. It rationalizes a feeling of superiority.  

Plus your thoughts about magnetic 'bacteria' has nothing to do with the surface tension of time. Which MEANS your thoughts on the matter are equall to saying the word 'red' and talking about how pretty it is.


----------



## DaveNay

Deadly Sushi said:


> the surface tension of time.



Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!  What the hell is that supposed to be?!


----------



## Melensdad

alanejackson said:


> The average person dies around age 70 due to insufficient turning during sleep.


First, this is YOUR unsubstantiated theory not a fact and your theory is not even backed up with any serious evidence.

Second, the sleep study my brother participated in showed that the average person moves/turns every seven minutes during sleep.

Third, if remotely close to the truth, then people who sleep on "Swedish memory foam" mattresses will die at a very young age because, as evidenced in several sleep studies, they tend to move far less than those who sleep on traditional mattresses.

It would be easy to pick apart your 'claims' sentence by sentence, but it also appears to be pointless.

By the way, to anyone who wants to quote the Bible, make sure that when you interpret it, you look at it from the perspective of a 1st century Jew.  They are the folks who wrote most of the Bible, and to take their words and try to translate to modern text is probably going to yield some mistaken interpretations.  We've got to be very careful when we review the Bible that we don't apply wording and meaning that may not have even existed 2000 years ago.  I see the same thing when people try to apply modern interpretations of the wording of far newer documents, such as the US Constitution, which is misinterpreted constantly because modern definitions are applied to words when our language is very fluid and meanings can change over a decade or even less.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*Surface tension* is a property of the surface of a liquid that causes it to behave as an elastic sheet. It allows insects, such as the water strider (pond skater, UK), to walk on water. It allows small objects, even metal ones such as needles, razor blades, or foil fragments, to float on the surface of water, and it is the cause of capillary action.
The physical and chemical behavior of liquids cannot be understood without taking surface tension into account. It governs the shape that small masses of liquid can assume and the degree of contact a liquid can make with another substance.

Ok... thats the first part.

Take into account that magnetism has everything to do with surface tension at the atomic level. At the atomic level magnetic "stream" hold rivers of moving 'energy'. if the magnetism fails.... and stops so does the 'energy' within the stream. When it stops.... the 'surface tension' of time fails. When the 'surface tension' of time fails, its like a bug sinking in water. 

Whatever happens after that I have no idea. Some people feel that when the surface tension of Time fails, it passes into the ocean of Spce-Time and becomes pure energy. Other folks feel that it slips into a different dimension(s).


----------



## DaveNay

Deadly Sushi said:


> *Surface tension* is a property of the surface of a liquid that causes it to behave as an elastic sheet. It allows insects, such as the water strider (pond skater, UK), to walk on water. It allows small objects, even metal ones such as needles, razor blades, or foil fragments, to float on the surface of water, and it is the cause of capillary action.
> The physical and chemical behavior of liquids cannot be understood without taking surface tension into account. It governs the shape that small masses of liquid can assume and the degree of contact a liquid can make with another substance.
> 
> Ok... thats the first part.
> 
> Take into account that magnetism has everything to do with surface tension at the atomic level. At the atomic level magnetic "stream" hold rivers of moving 'energy'. if the magnetism fails.... and stops so does the 'energy' within the stream. When it stops.... the 'surface tension' of time fails. When the 'surface tension' of time fails, its like a bug sinking in water.
> 
> Whatever happens after that I have no idea. Some people feel that when the surface tension of Time fails, it passes into the ocean of Spce-Time and becomes pure energy. Other folks feel that it slips into a different dimension(s).



Time for Sushi to put down the crack pipe and slowly back away from the keyboard.:shit6:


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Shhhhhh......   quiet! 
Im putting out bait! *waiting in bushes*


----------



## Cityboy

Geeze...you winkies still messin'with this wanker?  

Definitely a slow posting day at FF.


----------



## alanejackson

Are you supporting the hunt for weapons of mass destruction?
*Proverbs 29:12-If a ruler pays attention to lies, All his servants become wicked. 
* 
FREE SPEECH PREVAILS 
http://www.rabble.ca/babble/ultimate...&f=11&t=001896 

"Originally posted by Noise: The problem is you are not presenting any information that is possibly provable or disprovable" 

Exactly ! ! ! I could not have said it better myself. I've been looking for that arrangement of words for over 20 years. 

Thank you Lord for making Noise ! And making me, in such a way, that I don't have that problem. 

Now let's explain to Noise, that there should not be a problem. Or that, the problem stems from a lack of education in others, not myself. 

"The problem is you are not presenting any information that is possibly provable". 

Yes, in your case, this part of the statement is true. It arises from you not accepting the basic rule: 

"In science, the rule is there is no such thing as proof, only disprove." Yet many people accept things such as lab animal experiments as proof, to get A's and B's and degrees. In our school system, this is what is required. It's not real education, just political training. You would never have discovered my theory if you accept what today's professional educators brainwashed their students into accepting as facts. 

'You are not presenting any information that is possibly disprovable,' is what a thinking, educated, and intelligent person would have said after reading my original post and then studying. 

It just may not be possible that you could correct me, in this matter. Yet rather than really study, and come to that conclusion, personally, people try to argue or debate it. That's the definition of insanity, to keep trying to do something that is not possible. 

If the theory is correct, you/we must create a new paradigm which allows for it. Because they don't study, most people I share this information with don't reach that conclusion. Instead, they heckle me, or accused me of having the problem that they have. Maybe that's the way some people begin the process? 

"So fine, oppose him, but why accuse him of having a mental illness? " Thanks Michelle for sticking up for me/free speech. 

Thanks again for making/sharing that statement. After cleaning it up a little, I'll surely use it. Seems to make my paradigm stronger, more stable. 

That said; why are you giving me advice as to how to be accepted as a scientist, politically? I'm just trying to be the best backyard philosopher. I don't want to be a scientist, they're not going to look too good soon, according to my theory. Here's another reason: 

Scientists Are Lonely Men -Oliver La Farge 

"It is not so long ago that, even in my dilettante study of the science of ethnology, I corresponded with men in Ireland, Sweden, Germany, France, and Yucatan, and had some discussion with a Chinese. One by one these interchanges were cut off; in some countries the concept of science is dead, and even in the free strongholds of Britain and the Americas pure science is being - must be - set aside in favor of what is immediately useful and urgently needed. It must hibernate now; for a while all it means is likely to be forgotten. 

It has never been well understood. Scientists have never been good at explaining themselves and, frustrated by this, they tend to withdraw into the esoteric, refer to the public as "laymen," and develop incomprehensible vocabularies from which they draw a naive, secret- society feeling of superiority. 

What is the special nature of a scientist as distinguished from a soda-jerker? Not just the externals such as a trick vocabulary, but the human formation within the man. ... 

The inner nature of science within the scientist is both emotional and intellectual. The emotional element must not be overlooked, for without it there is no sound research on however odd and dull-seeming the subject. ... 

To an outsider who does not know of this emotion, the scientist suggests an ant, putting forth great efforts to lug one insignificant and apparently unimportant grain of sand to be added to a pile, and much of the time his struggle seems as pointless as an ant's. .... 

.... McGarnigle went among the independent Indians of Icaiche because he had heard of a skull kept in one of their temples which, from a crude description, seemed to have certain important characteristics. All his risks and his maneuverings with those tough, explosive Indians centered around the problem of gaining access to that skull. When he tries to tell an attractive girl about his experiences he not only understates, but can't keep from stressing the significance of a skull with a healed, clover-leaf trepan. The girl gladly leaves him for the nearest broker.... 

It is too bad both for the scientist and the public that they are so cut off from each other. The world needs now not the mere knowledges of science, but the way of thought and discipline. It is the essence of what Hitler has set out to destroy; against it he has waged total war within his own domain. It is more than skepticism, the weighing of evidence more even than the love of truth. It is the devotion of oneself to an end which is far more important than the individual, the certainty that the end is absolutely good, not only for oneself but for all mankind, and the character to set personal advantage, comfort, and glory aside in the devoted effort to make even a little progress toward it." -1942 From: A Treasury of Science (1958, Harper & Brothers) 

Yea but, isn't every girl attractive? 

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm 

"We shall never be able to remove suspicion and fear as potential causes of war until communication is permitted to flow, free and open, across international boundaries." -- Harry S. Truman


----------



## alanejackson

dsgsr said:


> There was a magnetic outfit here in Maine (unfortunately), and moved away because they were sued for malpractice. They were selling a bracelet called (the Q-ray) it was suppose to magnetize your Illnesses away. They also were selling some larger magnets that you placed on your body and that was suppose to relieve pain in that area, what a hoot.David


 
So-called magnetic therapy, the way it's being used/attempted today is just groping in the dark. And many times harmful due to the ignorance of those applying it. After NASA confirms my observations, we will have "magnetic therapy". To keep cells healthy we will ensure mitochondrial migration by cell reorientation. Tumor cells/unwanted cells will be eliminated by the prevention of reorientation.

The mitochondria are called the powerhouse in our cells. They excrete what some call ATP.

Most agree the corresponding organelle in the plant cell is the chloroplast, probably because they've also been noticed to excrete ATP.
The chloroplast are phototactic, when exposed to light. I've also heard that plant cells have mitochondria.

Why isn't the mitochondria recognized*/*thought of as the powerhouse in the plant cell? Why do most think the chloroplast is serving the same function in the plant cell that the mitochondria do in ours? Why don't most see the mitochondria serving the same function in the plant cell that they do in ours? They are there aren't they?

The magnetic bacteria collect in-store iron in the form of magnetite particles, which is then used to give them direction while migrating.
What happens when magnetic bacteria are in a iron free environment? What are they recognized as then?

Discover, January 1993. MAGNETIC MINDS. " they found that a thimbleful of brain tissue contains about 5 million magnetite crystals,".
What forms the magnetite crystals in our cells?

The theory predicts that if you glued a magnet to the side of a bird's egg it would be unable to grow. That's the same as not turning it. But those involved in lab animal experiments don't want you to realize they were overlooking the fact that confinement surely caused deterioration, and they were conning themselves as well as others. Experiments should always solve problems rather than create them. There are ways that seem right, but lead to death.

The theory is very politically incorrect, as many of your responses have indicated. I'm thinking, from your responses, politics is more important than education in the lives of many replying to this thread. 

Whereas philosophy seeks knowledge and wisdom closest to the truth, religion/politics seeks to maintain control through maintaining ignorance in its people. Through philosophical public debate and reasoning by individuals, those truly educated become known. Through religion/politics those lacking education find acceptance, and due to the might of numbers, exert a self-destructive force upon all. To correct philosophers, or philosophy, one needs only to present the truth. To correct a religious/political view, it takes a larger gang. While philosophy embraces the truth in order to grow in understanding, religion/politics crucifies the truth in order to avoid understanding. If you don't go out of your way to ensure that free speech is upheld, if you don't go out of your way to ensure open debate within your community, then Christ would be killed there too, write before your eyes, and you probably wouldn't realize you did it.
* 
We all begin as followers, few mature into leaders. Many read what has been written, few try to make sense out of it.
*


----------



## alanejackson

Deadly Sushi said:


> That is not logical. In fact it is made to look like a constant. Its made to look like the one who posted it has the upper hand. It rationalizes a feeling of superiority.


 
Knowledge does have the "upper hand/superiority", with those having understanding of intellectual processes. It separates the men from the boys. As can be seen, if one really looks.


----------



## alanejackson

B_Skurka said:


> First, this is YOUR unsubstantiated theory not a fact and your theory is not even backed up with any serious evidence.


 
If NASA reports that astronauts no longer suffer osteoporosis, because centrifugal force simulated the gravity that was lacking, I would be shown to be incorrect. Nothing under that premise is solving the problem, though. That would be a refutation of my claims.

The common denominator between infants with SIDS, older people with osteoporosis, and the astronauts with osteoporosis, is not a lack of gravity. But it is a lack of movement, in the magnetic field.



B_Skurka said:


> Second, the sleep study my brother participated in showed that the average person moves/turns every seven minutes during sleep..


 
Only healthy people, says the theory. Not babies that are unable to turn themselves yet. And not older people, around 70 years of age.

The effects of Mal-Magnetrition, (caused by a lack of circulation within the cell), leads to the deterioration of the growth processes associated with a healthy cell. The term osteoporosis, (brought about due to the inability to produce calcium), the term cancer, (brought about due to the deterioration of the nuclear envelope, thus, unable to protect the DNA while replicating), the term stroke, (caused by the deterioration of cells of the arteries and veins), the term crib death, (caused by a lack of mobility, prior to the time when the child can turn on its own during sleep), and the term puberty,(brought about due to the body sensing a lack of circulation within its cells, usually around age 7 to 10, when the pineal gland begins to show the effects of filling with magnetite particles, and not able to stimulate reorientation as it was previously). Prior to age 7 to 10, a person is usually found to be providing enough circulation within his cells to ward off the effects of Mal-Magnetrition. From about age 10 on, people begin a downward spiral in the amount of movement they provide for their cells, and this is the reason they become prone to the effects of cell deterioration. And they begin to suffer in the same ways birds eggs do when they are not turned sufficiently.



B_Skurka said:


> Third, if remotely close to the truth, then people who sleep on "Swedish memory foam" mattresses will die at a very young age because, as evidenced in several sleep studies, they tend to move far less than those who sleep on traditional mattresses.


 
Not die, but surely suffer.



B_Skurka said:


> It would be easy to pick apart your 'claims' sentence by sentence, but it also appears to be pointless.


 
That's your problem. I think someone could learn from it.




B_Skurka said:


> By the way, to anyone who wants to quote the Bible, make sure that when you interpret it, you look at it from the perspective of a 1st century Jew.


 
Someone like Jesus?


_"Calcium supplements reduce the need to *cannibalize* material and may help to prevent subsequent fractures. They certainly do not harm, and patients are very receptive to starting advisable nutritional supplements when suffering an acute fracture."_
Page 110. Osteoporosis: Diagnosis and Treatment - By David J. Sartoris

Research has shown that when our body cannot produce calcium, it cannibalize it from the bones to use in areas needed, such as the heart. The bones seem to be used as storage for calcium. Kind of like fat cells.

I say the evidence is there, indicating a magnetic field similar to the earth's should be taken up with the astronauts. And the astronauts reorientation every 10 minutes should be maintained. This will show many to have been wrong in their assumptions, but it would also end much pork barrel research funding. And also end the debate as to whether the statistical data indicating AC voltage is a health hazard.

Another aspect/ramification of the theory of Magnetrition being accepted, is that, to make a child sit for more than 10 minutes in school goes down in history as mass child abuse. The smart ones would've gotten out of that situation as soon as they could. Too bad they are now being shunned in our society, and politicians are being listened to instead. That's a method of keeping the status quo, but it prevents real learning among us.


----------



## alanejackson

B_Skurka said:


> As a moderator I would like to jump in here with a suggestion. Many people are already familiar with this feature, but it is a good one.
> 
> The software we use on these forums has an *"IGNORE USER"* feature. To utilize this software feature is pretty simple. Click on the name of the user you would like to ignore. The from the menu, click on the option to go to the member's profile.​
> 
> When you are at the profile page of the member you wish to ignore simply look at the menu bar than runs across the page and you will see an option that reads something like *"IGNORE ALL POSTS BY THIS USER"* or some similar wording.​​I'm pretty sure that member alanejackson holds the current record of the number of other members who have selected to use the *"IGNORE"* feature on his profile.


 
That kind of advice could lead to a person's death, if I'm sharing helpful info. And your a moderator? Now I see why things are the way they are here.


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> That kind of advice could lead to a person's death, if I'm sharing helpful info. And your a moderator? Now I see why things are the way they are here.


 
*You're "Ranting", maybe this will help....*
_____________________________________________
*rant
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




er*_ n._
hm();Sources=Sources | 2;The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2003. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
*Thesaurus**Legend:* Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
*Noun**1.*



*ranting* - a loud bombastic declamation expressed with strong emotion harangue, rant
declamation - vehement oratory

screed - a long monotonous harangue


_____________________________________________

You don't answer anyone's question without quotes from the Bible that you have distorted into something that fits your mindset.

When you make outlandish statements, that aren't backed up with facts, but off handed statements like _"After NASA confirms my observations, we will have "magnetic therapy""_, which proves nothing, and makes you look a bit off center Keel...

I really hate to break it to you, but *NASA* is into Space Exploration and not "Magnetic Therapy" and stands for *N*ational *A*eronatics and *S*pace *A*dministation.

If your theories were correct, then you would have no problem in proving them with direct talk/lab studies and without bantering about with stuff that has no bearing on what you are trying to prove.

By the way, here is a site with the history of beds that date before Christ... and it seems that they were around before he got to it as you like to claim... Beds were for getting people up off the ground to get away from bugs, snakes and other critters from eating on them.... not the Earth's Magnetic field...

http://searchwarp.com/swa51583.htm

http://www.bettersleep.org/Mattressology/bed_in_history.asp

Hopefully you will sit back and re-evaluate your thinking process, people here have no problem with a talking about issues and ideas. There are many here that are a lot smarter than I am, and they don't care for Ranting and other off the wall statements that mean nothing to a normal person.... If you are so smart that we can't comprehend you, then we will have to live with that on our Ignore Mode.....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

alanejackson said:


> That kind of advice could lead to a person's death, if I'm sharing helpful info. And your a moderator? Now I see why things are the way they are here.




No your wacked out posts leads to a quick forums demise!  Why dont you back off on your anti GOD posts and just relax a bit.  Your not going to change anyones minds that Jesus was NOT GOD on Earth.  In fact its quite insulting stating he was just a bed salesman or whatever it is you *THINK* he is.  So in my last ever statement to you before I also put you on my Ignore list (not even DEADONG has been there) please take this word of advice.  Don't go away mad just go away.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Back on the farm, many years ago, magnets saved many a life.


----------



## daedong

Snowcat Operations said:


> So in my last ever statement to you before I also put you on my Ignore list (not even DEADONG has been there)



 Bugger I tried


----------



## alanejackson

Snowcat Operations said:


> In fact its quite insulting


 
Thats Because;

*PART 1. JULY 4, 1997 *

*"THE PRINCIPLES OF FARMING ARE THE PRINCIPLES OF GROWING" *

*or *

*"MAKING CHANGES IN THE ENVIRONMENT, SO AS TO PROMOTE HEALTH"*

First, you need to become aware of the "Theory of Magnetrition". Once you gain an understanding of the general principles of which this science is based, a clearer understanding of what I'm sharing is made possible. So come back to this after you have studied, or you will not be aware of the facts needed in order to except the conclusions offered. . .

*PART 2.*
Warning: If requirements set forth in part 1 have not been met, you may find the following information insults your intelligence, rather then complimentary, as intended.
------------------

The clowns that complain without studying are so generic. The bullets are in the gun waiting for them, I don't even have to aim. I guess when they are shown to have been acting like fools, they'll say they were only joking and playing around, and not really dumb as a door nail, as it appears from the record. I only respond in an effort to help those possibly led astray by the example of ignorance voiced by incompetence.

I can see you have trouble writing, as well as reading. My spelling slows me down, so I got voice recognition software. Saves me a lot of time looking up how to spell words. My reading is pretty good, I think, but the software also reads, and I use it to doublecheck my work a lot.

Here is something you may also find useful one day;

*Suicide Senators*

*Political Prevention*

*Or*

*Death by Denial*

Instead of just going along with the anti-this and anti-that gangs, if you were to independently research topics such as smoking, would their house of cards collapse before your very eyes, as you are reading? Would you come to find yourself, your country, and your world on a path with no future, no hope of survival, due to lack of real open debate? When patience truly studies, it becomes aware that life is but a bad dream, that could be better. Some research has indicated smokers are less likely to be found suffering the effects associated with Alzheimer's. During my tour of active-duty in the military, not so long ago, cigarettes were given with sea rations, our bivouac meals. Around 1920 the Surgeon General suggested that people smoke after meals. If smoking has been a tradition throughout history because of its advantages offered to a person, then would not history record its restriction today, to our troops especially, as subversion or treason? Compared to a suicide bomber, how much damage can be caused by a senator, someone in a position of authority, not responding accordingly, to reason?

Date: 25 Jun 1997. Hello, you brave fellow. Congratulations. I just stumbled onto your page. Very nice, and well done. There aren't that many salmon who go down to the sea when everyone else is rushing upstream to spawn. The ones that do have longer to live. - Margaret

Date: 6 Sep 1999. I have recently read your web page and found it very interesting, as their is very little on the 'good' side of smoking on the Internet. Your page was the only page on 'good' smoking I could find. - Steve

Date: 17 Jul 2001. Upon reading your smoking revelations I was left amazed and appalled. Appearing to hold a comprehensive grasp of the biochemical aspects involved in nicotinic oxidation, your bias was delivered with aptitude and assertiveness. - J.S.

Date: January 15, 2004. Yey! I am doing a project in health class and I have to be the president of the smoking company for our film. You site has helped my a lot into proving that smoking is good for you. LOL! Now, I can do my project! But, I just wanted to ask you a few questions because I'm curious. I don't know if you're just an teenager who enjoys smoking and thinks it's cool or if you're an adult who enjoys smoking and found some research to prove some good qualities of it. So, if you could tell me your age, I'd appreciate it. - Sarah

Date: 6 Feb 1999 . Dear Mr. Jackson, I want to apologize for my response to your e-mail. I suppose that the Internet lends itself to the same kinds of impersonal bad manners that the automobile does: we say and do things that we would never think of in face-to-face, personal interaction. - Bob

Date: 6 Feb 1999. Hi Alane, Intristing thoughts... On you web page. I have these questions though. 1. I am not aware of any evidence that magnetotactic bacteria were observed to live in vertabrates, including humans. 2. I would like to learn more about the evidence that astronauts were suffering from deficiency of magnetic fields. Where is this information comming from? I like your ideas. But we cant accept ideas without seing the evidence for them. This is how we learn. This is the heart of real science. Let me know...... All the best... - Gunther Kletetschka physics, geophysics, geology, Rock Magnetism, NASA - Goddard Space Flight Center, Laboratory of Terrestrial Physics, Code 921, Astrochemistry, Code 691. "The best feelings are when solving the mysteries. Not experiencing this is like being dead." -- Albert Einstein

Hebrews 2:15. *And deliver them who through fear of death were all their lifetime subject to bondage.*

Ezekiel 18:21. *But if the wicked will turn from all his sins that he hath committed, and keep all my statutes, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall surely live, he shall not die.*

"*The ink of the scholar is more sacred than the blood of the martyr*." - Mohammed

Mr 12:24 - *Jesus answered and said to them, "Are you not therefore mistaken, because you do not know the Scriptures nor the power of God? *

Mr 12:27 - *He is not the God of the dead, but the God of the living. You are therefore greatly mistaken."* 

Ezekiel 3:19 - *Yet if thou warn the wicked, and he turn not from his wickedness, nor from his wicked way, he shall die in his iniquity; but thou hast delivered thy soul.*

Job 21:14 - *Yet they say to God, Depart from us, For we do not desire the knowledge of Your ways.*


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> If your theories were correct, then you would have no problem in proving them


 
You would have given that same advice to Galileo, Jesus, and Noah? Boy, if only you had been around to give them your words of wisdom.

But I think the real world is a little more complex than you see it. This guy says, its people like you, acting like you are, that is preventing this new knowledge from benefiting everyone.

"Few of us take the pains to study the origin of our cherished convictions;... The result is that most of our so-called reasoning consists in finding arguments for going on believing as we already do... We can readily give what seems to us "good" reasons for being a Catholic or a Mason, a Republican or a Democrat. But the "real" reasons are usually on quite a different plane... The "real" reasons for our beliefs are concealed from ourselves as well as from others... We unconsciously absorb them from our environment. They are persistently whispered in our ear by the group in which we happen to live. Moreover, as Mr. Trotter has pointed out [in Instincts of the Herd] these judgments, being the product of suggestion and not of reasoning, have the quality of perfect obviousness, so that to question them is to the believer to carry skepticism to an insane degree, and will be met by contempt, disapproval, or condemnation, according to the nature of the belief in question. When, therefore, we find ourselves entertaining an opinion about the basis of which there is a quality of feeling which tells us that to inquire into it would be absurd, obviously unnecessary, unprofitable, undesirable, bad form, or wicked, we may know that the opinion is a non rational one, and probably, therefore, founded upon inadequate evidence... Our "good" reasons ordinarily have no value in promoting honest enlightenment, because, no matter how solemnly they may be marshaled, they are at bottom the result of personal preference or prejudice, and not of an honest desire to seek or except new knowledge... So we spend much time finding fault with circumstances and the conduct of others, and shifting on to them with great ingenuity the onus of our own failures and disappointments. Rationalizing is the self-exculpation which occurs when we feel ourselves, or our group, accused of misapprehension or error." - The Mind in the Making - James Harvey Robinson - 1920


----------



## daedong

REDDOGTWO said:


> Back on the farm, many years ago, magnets saved many a life.



How?


----------



## Bobcat

Oof, you had to ask.  I'm sure he was just waiting for someone to ask so he could spring his trap!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

daedong said:


> How?


 
Whenever we suspected that a bovine had eaten metal such as a piece of wire in the hay, we fed them a magnet in their feed.  The magnet attracted any metal in one of the four parts of the stomach or intestinal tract and was passed on through saving the animal from an agonizing death of having their insides torn apart by the metal.


----------



## Bobcat

My grandparents had a dairy farm and they had these large capsule-shaped magnets for the cows. I heard it was for something like that.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

bobpierce said:


> My grandparents had a dairy farm and they had these large capsule-shaped magnets for the cows. I heard it was for something like that.


 
And you had thought that something really corny was about to opened up.


----------



## Bobcat

Yup. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_magnet








> A cow magnet is a preventive veterinary medical device for cattle, consisting of a plastic cylinder about one centimeter in diameter, which encloses a strong alnico magnet. A rancher or dairy farmer feeds a magnet to each cow; it settles in the rumen or reticulum and remains there for the life of the animal.
> 
> When the cow grazes, it often consumes and swallows what is called tramp iron: baling and barbed wire, staples, nails, and other metallic objects. These objects are indigestible, and would lodge in the reticulum and cause inflammation, resulting in lower milk production (for dairy cattle) or lower weight gain (for feeder stock). This condition is called hardware disease.
> 
> The cow magnet attracts such objects and prevents them from becoming lodged in the animal's tissue. While the resultant mass of iron remains in the cow's rumen as a sort of bezoar, it does not cause the severe problems of hardware disease. Cow Magnets cannot be passed through a cow's 4th bonivial meta-colon.
> 
> Cow magnets are widely available from veterinary, feed supply, and scientific supply sources.




And can you believe there's a cow magnet scam? 

http://www.cowmagnetscam.org/


----------



## alanejackson

bobpierce said:


> capsule-shaped magnets for the cows.


 
I've seen them in the feed stores. 

I was thinking a compass may have saved some. People get lost in desert landscape easy.

And the water softener people use them on pipes to take iron out of the water, babies can't handle too much.


----------



## alanejackson

REDDOGTWO said:


> their insides torn apart by the metal.


 
You make me think of the metal fillings in my teeth. I know someone that had them replaced with cramic fillings. I've thought of them coming out in my sleep.

And I remember reading about someone about to have their tonsils removed, and a small piece of metal from a candy rapper was found lodged there causing an infection.


----------



## daedong

Call me nuts if you want.
I have had several experiences with magnets.
I have worked in many fields through out my life,  I have seen remarkable effects from magnets. 
During the 80s I worked as a farrier, I worked on many horses in conjunction with a vet treating hoof problems. On shaley hooves that had slow growth rates we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were healthier,  in some cases I saw incredible growth rates.

During the 90s I owned and operated a wholesale speedling nursery. In the infancy  of the nursery I battled algal problems, I had experts visit and gave me loads of advice on how to combat the problem to no avail. By chance one day I was talking to a gentlemen about my problem and he told me about magnetic water treatment, I eventually tracked down a manufacture and purchased one immediately, within  months you could  hardly find any algae in the nursery. I operated that nursery for another 5 or so years and never had another algal problem. problem.http://www.magneticwatertreatment.com.au/water-treatment.html


----------



## alanejackson

*God's Book of Matches.*

*God's Book of Matches.*

*A Prophecy Fulfilled*

*Or *

*Heat Exchange*
 


daedong said:


> we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were healthier, in some cases I saw incredible growth rates.


 
That statement appears to violate the law of God that I have discovered. My rendition of it, my theory predicts that if you glued a magnet to the side of a bird's egg, it should prevent development due to the absence of reorientation in a magnetic field. Placing a magnet/magnetic field in a permanent position in relationship to warm-blooded cells, should be detrimental to the cells under its influence. Yet my analysis indicates what you say is probably true. But the chances of me being wrong are slim to none.

Such a situation calls for the building of a temple, (page in my/the book) in God's name. If God has a book of matches, I may have just met a match.

So it's back to the drawing board, I must put on the architect's cap in an attempt to explain this. My paradigm does allow for such occurrences, after all, Adam started us along this path by violating God's law. It is because we shared knowledge that the temple should/can be built.

Nomadic herdsmen place stones in the uterus of camels to prevent pregnancy. Foreign material continually in or on the body is known as a rule to have detrimental effect. Most of the body's healing is done on a subconscious level. Evidence indicates that the body can transfer energy to specific areas of the body at will. We readily noticed this being done with heat. What you were doing by placing magnets in the hooves, was causing the body to focus healing in that area. In an effort to alleviate, in an attempt to redd itself of the problem/situation, caused by the foreign object, the body directed energies causing rapid generational growth in that area. A magnet probably would work better than a regular stone to accomplish the desired outcome.

As usual, answers lead to many more questions. I wonder who first used this method of treatment, and how they came up with it. Surely signs of a match being used to start a fire that spread.

So your hand was in the cookie jar, taking energy from the rest of the body and using it for your own desired purposes. 

How do you like Paradise?


----------



## alanejackson

Snowcat Operations said:


> Your not going to change anyones minds that Jesus was NOT GOD on Earth.


 
*Matthew 19:17 And he said unto him, Why callest thou me good? there is none good but one, that is, God: but if thou wilt enter into life, keep the commandments. 
* 
*John 11:1* Now a certain man was sick, named Lazarus, of Bethany, the town of Mary and her sister Martha. *2* (It was that Mary which anointed the Lord with ointment, and wiped his feet with her hair, whose brother Lazarus was sick.) *3* Therefore his sisters sent unto him, saying, Lord, behold, he whom thou lovest is sick. *4 When Jesus heard that, he said, This sickness is not unto death, but for the glory of God, that the Son of God might be glorified thereby.
*


----------



## alanejackson

*Seducing The Subconscious*

*Or*

*A master at Manipulation*

To those that have found interesting the philosophical analysis progressing the understanding of the new discovery Magnetrition, something more interesting perhaps. While stimulating thought on a forum, I acquired this testimony, and I am finding it to be extremely thought provoking. 

"I have worked in many fields through out my life, I have seen remarkable effects from magnets. During the 80s I worked as a farrier, I worked on many horses in conjunction with a vet treating hoof problems. On shaley hooves that had slow growth rates we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were healthier, in some cases I saw incredible growth rates." - daedong REBEL FROM OZ

The theory of Magnetrition accounts for/predicts this use of magnetism biologically as a purposefully, strategically placed, threat against a specific area of the body, thereby stimulating the bodies defenses into reacting in such a way as to purposefully grow towards alleviating the threat. The way magnets are used, in this example, implies man is focusingthe horses own healing energies toward goals not previously deemed worthy of attention/energy expenditure. And man is doing so, accomplishing this, by magnetically restricting energy production within cells, while allowing/permitting growth as a solution to the bodies undesired/unhealthy situation/predicament. It appears, that this method of using magnets purposefully allows for quick recognition of a solution by the responding healing effort/strategy. It may very well be accurate to describe the situation as man using magnetism to communicate with a subconscious of an animal. By causing deprivation, the attention of the animal's subconscious is acquired, and my way of diminishing the deprivation its actions are directed. The threat posed by magnets used in this way causes a response by the body similar to that which a broken bone or cut invokes. I find the examining of the reasoning involved in designing such a medicinal treatment profoundly enlightening as knowledge of its author is revealed through analysis. To create a much more accurate perspective of biological functions facilitating the health of a individual, this recipe has been uniquely recorded in its offering.

Surely, a master has been at manipulation, and the effects upon, abilities offered to, mankind are of a kind, a nature, and a potential rarely accomplished.


----------



## alanejackson

*Magnetically Motivated

Merging With Magnets
** 
Or

Becoming Conscious of Consciousness
* 
Many of those reading or hearing these words are familiar with magnets from personal experience. Magnets are referred to as such, because they have a magnetic field. I think an object becomes magnetic due to identical molecular alignment becoming prevalent within its matter. In substances such as iron, an orderly alignment of molecules can be easily introduced and seems willingly ready to remain, and for this ability we call them permanent magnets. They are the magnets you stick on the refrigerator. Their used in motors, speakers, and many other electrical appliances, besides non electrical devices. These are ways that a magnet's properties/abilities to attract or repel are being utilized in our daily lives. But another way we've learned to use magnets is as a directional aid. A compass, not so much taking advantageof the push/pull aspects of a magnet, but instead relying on the fact that a small magnet will align itself easily with the Earth's magnetic field, and thereby be used as a directional reminder. It was many years ago that man learn to consciously use the Earth's magnetic field by way of some form of compass. And much evidence indicates it was many, many years ago that lifeforms subconsciously/biologically began to utilize the directional properties of the Earth's magnetic field. Independent studies report evidence and conclusions indicating many lifeforms obtaining migrational bearing through a sensing/awareness of the Earth's magnetic field. And I think I've noticed that many of one of them, live within each of our many cells, which each of our many different bodies are comprised of.

Having been trained as, and worked as, an electrician, I had always found information relating to magnetism interesting. My interest has become intense since learning of magnetotactic bacteria and relating that knowledge to the fact that a bird's egg requires turning during incubation. Over many years of study, I've become more and more convinced that there is an organelle living within our cells that migrates magnetically, and in so doing greatly contributes to our overall good health. The more one studies, the more evident it becomes that our cells must reorient in the Earth's magnetic field to keep this organelle migrating magnetically, sufficiently. When this organelle is not kept migrating, a distribution becomes less within the cell, and production/function is diminished. The rule of having to turn the bird's egg during incubation/growth, is showing itself to be a rule that applies to the cells of all warm-blooded animals. This new paradigm indicates our health has always been subject to our rate of movement in the Earth's magnetic field, yet we didn't notice it as a factor. Many of our common ailments can be attributed to us not maintaining a sufficient rate of reorientation magnetically. And can be avoided by ensuring a proper rate of magnetic reorientation. What is being accomplished by turning the bird's egg, what turning does/provides to a bird's egg, in order that it continue growing and living, is something that is also required by the cells of our body. From this perspective, it's obvious that while warm-blooded animals are young they are being motivated subconsciously to reorient at a sufficiently high rate, and that this subconscious motivation to reorient diminishes with age. All this data indicates that the mind that becomes aware of the reason behind turning the bird's egg, need not suffer from a lack of reorientation, if it's provided mechanically/technologically.

The benefits that come from this one man campaign/crusade to get everybody moving about every 10 minutes, become known and shared with all others who take the time to study and learn from the information I'm disseminating. By educating others to these principles, the behavior of the intellect becomes more so. And our abilities expand upon new horizons, as life begins to offer much more the better it becomes understood. By making this subject of Magnetrition something you study personally, and by making it a topic in most of your discussions, a world where people make much better decisions would unfold before our very eyes. Without this information, better/the best decisions cannot be made. See if you can learn it. See if you can teach it. See if I'm right.

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## alanejackson

I began this idea, by thinking magnetic bacteria could be inside a bird's egg, and keeping the bacteria moving, being the reason for having to turn the egg during incubation. And the theory just keeps predicting things such as infants dying from not being carried until they can move themselves, the astronauts suffering if they don't take a magnetic field, and on and on. The more I've studied it, the more it makes sense. You get to where you realize that your movement in the Earth's magnetic field is similar in its importance to your need to consume food. And it becomes as obvious as your need for food. Proving it would be similar to proving you have to eat. That's the weird part, to except, to begin to understand this theory, you must be willing to admit you were overlooking something as important as food as a factor in your health. Not many people are readily willing to do that.

The theory predicts that when mitochondria/magnetic bacteria are not magnetically migrating enough, we see the effects of this as osteoporosis. The infant suffers from this when he lays around too much, as does the older person. It's a sign of the magnetically migrating organelle not doing its job properly. So when we see this same problem occurring in astronauts after only being in Low Earth orbit, indications are the magnetically migrating organelle is not able to function properly. The organelle seems to require something/properties the earth's magnetic field is only exhibiting/possessing near the surface of the planet. How good would a compass needle work where the astronaut/person is? That's the question.

"You said that the mitochondria (the organelle that produce energy to the cell) ' s w i m '.
Well... there's an entry in wikipedia called 'endosymbiotic theory', a theory which theorize that; Mitochondria is an organelle evolved from ancient free bacteria (it has different DNA than the nucleus). So, if this theory is correct, a once a bacterium has became a mitochondria in cell. You claim it can 'swim' (implying that it can independently move like a bacterium), make sense..."

Now you've got it. That's the theory. It's just very hard to believe such a thing could be true. But there appears to be enough data collected for one to deduce it as a possibility. Remember now, I'm just a backyard philosopher, a theorist. This is just my educated guess, extrapolated from personal experience/knowledge. I was trained in the military as an electrician, and this information explains how AC voltage is harmful to our health. When this information is publicly recognize, mankind will drastically change his lifestyle.

Yes, this theory has the mitochondria swimming, or migrating, and using the earth's magnetic field as a directional aid as it does so. The evidence that magnetite is being found in our bodies, in large numbers, has led me to reason something like the magnetic bacteria are playing a role. You are right, it appears no one has noticed the magnetotactic qualities of the mitochondria. But most agree the corresponding organelle in the plant cell is the chloroplast, and we know the chloroplast is phototactic. So what all the data seems to be implying is that plant cells receive cytoplasmic streaming/stirring/circulation by way of the chloroplast interacting with sunlight, and the cells of warm-blooded animals use the mitochondria interacting with the earth's magnetic field to generate its required cytoplasmic streaming/stirring/circulation. Light is to plants, what magnetic fields are to us. And we weren't thinking that way before. Do we have good reason to now?

Any thoughts on there being an organelle living inside your body that migrates magnetically? 

Are you keeping it moving as much as you used to? 

As much as it needs to?

Can you think of ways to?


----------



## alanejackson

Popular Science, p. 208 (April 1945) 

"Ehrenhaft Discovery Confirmed by New Experiments" 

"By observing whirligigs of electrically charges particles in a magnetic field, Brother Gabriel Kane of Manhattan College and Charles B. Reynolds of the Federal Communications Commission confirm the phenomenal discovery of magnetic currents by Dr. Felix Ehrenhaft (P.S.M., June 1944, p. 130). Going further, they make a drop of copper sulfate solution spin between the pole pieces of a permanent magnet, even rotating in interposed microscope cover glass with it. Present laboratory tests may lead to momentous applications in power machinery of the future."
------------
*Magnetite, the Fountain of Energy!!!!
* 
If the discovery is correct, a magnet is like a battery. 

Thus; the magnetic bacteria/mitochondria most likely are storing energy in the formation/making of magnetite. 

The discovery seems to be saying that a magnet has a continual flow of current around it, flowing from pole to pole. What effect would the magnetite have, viewed as little motors, in our cells? 

2 Kings 6:6 And the man of God said, Where fell it? And he shewed him the place. And he cut down a stick, and cast it in thither; and the iron did swim.
UPDATE !!! 

If the discovery is correct, a magnet is like a *energy source*. 

Thus; the magnetic bacteria/mitochondria most likely are *gaining 
energy *by the formation/making of magnetite. 

Way Big Difference!!! 

The target changed paths, but I'm still gaining on it. And it looks like a big one by its tracks. Physics, as we think we know it may have to change. That's what had me on the wrong path, to begin with. 

Here is a taste, to wet your appetite. To start your thinking along the line of reasoning I'm following out now. 

What if magnets were a receiver of energy? Like Tesla was trying to do with electrical current. 

Loadstone: What if magnets are actually picking up some background energy of the cosmos, like background micro, or gravity waves? Due to the way the matter is arranged, in the forming of a magnet, it taps this source of energy? Matter that has arranged itself naturally with this ability, we have come to call natural or permanent magnets. 

Working..................

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## Ice Queen

This guy obviously likes the look of his own words, hence the amount of posts.  It is a bit like someone liking the sound of his own voice.  Why doesn't he take his magnets elsewhere?


----------



## alanejackson

Ice Queen said:


> This guy obviously likes the look of his own words, hence the amount of posts. It is a bit like someone liking the sound of his own voice. Why doesn't he take his magnets elsewhere?


 
Many others have posted much more than I have. Does that go for them too? 

Try thinking, why don't you?


----------



## alanejackson

I'm still working on the idea. It's not a fact yet, just trying it on. 

It's like looking at light as a particle or a wave. 

Looking at the magnetite as a battery seems to help understanding and usage in some ways, while looking at it as a source rather than storage of energy seems to help explain other understandings and usages. 

I know, it's way out there, but it has a ring of truth to it. 

The guy has had people claim to have shown him to be wrong, they say the light he was using was charging the particles and making them move. 
But, he ran other tests too. He showed that a magnet could be drained of energy, following the same rules for batteries. Which seems to go against the "sourse not storage idea", but maybe not. 

Look, from my notes; 

Gold Fusion - A 20 Minute Cancer Cure!?!? 

Sitting, listening to the science program "Quirks and Quarks", I heard the recipe. Take very small, Nano sized glass balls, cover them with gold, inject them into the tumor and then expose the area to ultraviolet light. Just that simple. The glass balls heat up due to the ultraviolet light. This being detrimental to the cells in the immediate vicinity, while other tissues are unharmed. The woman can even attach these Nano Glass Balls to your cultured macrophages and return them into your body, and after waiting a short time for these reintroduced macrophages to find their targets, apply the ultraviolet light and destroy multiple, perhaps all tumors. I heard she's doing pretty good with mice. " 

Matter arranged certain ways act as recievers for different wave lengths of electro-magnetic energy. 

And calling it an "Energy Source" rather then "Energy Storage" seems right because it leaves the door open, gives more options, allows for more possibilities. It feels right, but that could be because is safer to say that, less chance of being wrong. 

Speaking of possibilities; 
Some of my recent studies seem to point to a magnet being kind-of like a radio. Or could be used as one. Listening to them could be a sign of intelligence, in the cosmos.


----------



## Melensdad

Ice Queen said:


> This guy obviously likes the look of his own words, hence the amount of posts.  It is a bit like someone liking the sound of his own voice.  Why doesn't he take his magnets elsewhere?



Anita we actually let him be because he has just become an amusing curiosity.  Nobody actually reads this stuff, and a high percentage of members simply have his user profile set up on their 'Ignore' list.  Its no trouble to 'ban' him but members have essentially done that by themselves by using the ignore feature.


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Many others have posted much more than I have. Does that go for them too?
> 
> Try thinking, why don't you?


 
"If" you were thinking, then you would answer questions instead of rambling on and on about nothing that the question was about.  

Also if you believe in what you preach, then go out an put it to an application and make a million dollars.  

Otherwise, load up the pipe and enjoy...


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> Also if you believe in what you preach, then go out an put it to an application and make a million dollars.
> 
> Otherwise, load up the pipe and enjoy...


 
History reports many people doing both.

You-know, people used to walk past gold until someone told them it was worth something.


----------



## nixon

alanejackson said:


> You-know, people used to walk past gold until someone told them it was worth something.


Well, Cupcake , You-know  With that sort of logic Your argument is totally irrefutable   
OBTW ,thanks for playing sparky . Your post are entertaining


----------



## alanejackson

nixon said:


> ......You-know With that sort of logic Your argument is totally irrefutable......


 
That's what I'm aiming at. Sharing something that's irrefutable, trying to avoid argument. But a lot has to do with studying, gathering data and thinking it through to a correct conclusion. And, politicians still try to act as if its refutable, it exposes them, as non-thinkers.

The logic I followed, is but one aspect of the method I've used in presenting ideas, such as this one. I do make errors, but my hope is that they happened before others get to hear what I have to share. When all goes as planned, what others get/see is something that is surely and purely educational, and for that reason timeless, will always be. The end product also becomes a "hypocrite trap", without even me trying. 

My hope is that people will be educated while entertained. Sometimes it can happen, and the person not notice it did, but others can tell because he starts to make better decisions, becomes a better person, and a neighbor more able to be of help.

Still Playing Sparky


----------



## nixon

alanejackson said:


> That's what I'm aiming at. Sharing something that's irrefutable, trying to avoid argument. But a lot has to do with studying, gathering data and thinking it through to a correct conclusion. And, politicians still try to act as if its refutable, it exposes them, as non-thinkers.
> 
> The logic I followed, is but one aspect of the method I've used in presenting ideas, such as this one. I do make errors, but my hope is that they happened before others get to hear what I have to share. When all goes as planned, what others get/see is something that is surely and purely educational, and for that reason timeless, will always be. The end product also becomes a "hypocrite trap", without even me trying.
> 
> My hope is that people will be educated while entertained. Sometimes it can happen, and the person not notice it did, but others can tell because he starts to make better decisions, becomes a better person, and a neighbor more able to be of help.
> 
> Still Playing Sparky


Great post ! Your not by any chance related to Ted Kaczynski  are You ?


----------



## alanejackson

Yes. As well with Jesus. How about you?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

..


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Yes. As well with Jesus. How about you?


 
*Theodore Kaczynski*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
"Unabomber" redirects here. For other uses, see Unabomber (disambiguation).
Theodore Kaczynski



Police mug shot of Theodore Kaczynski
BornMay 22, 1942 (1942-05-22) (age 65)
Chicago, Illinois, U.S.Charge(s)Murder, transportation of explosivesPenaltylife imprisonmentStatusin prisonOccupationmathematician, professorParentsTheodore Richard Kaczynski, Wanda Theresa Dombek*Theodore John "Ted" Kaczynski* (born May 22, 1942), known as *the Unabomber*, is an American mathematician who carried out a campaign of bombings and mail bombings which killed three people and wounded 23. He sent bombs to several universities, airlines, and other targets from the late 1970s through the mid-1990s.[1] Kaczynski sent a letter on April 24, 1995 to _The New York Times_, promising "to desist from terrorism" if the _Times_ or a similarly respected news journal would publish his manifesto. In his _Industrial Society and Its Future_ (commonly called the "Unabomber Manifesto," described below) he argued that his actions were a necessary (although extreme) tactic by which to attract attention to the erosion of human freedom necessitated by modern technologies requiring large-scale organization.[2]
The Unabomber was the target of one of the most expensive investigations in the FBI's history.[3] Kaczynski's moniker as the Unabomber was derived from his FBI codename. Before his real identity was known, the FBI used the handle "*UNABOM*" ("UNiversity and Airline BOMber") to refer to his case, which resulted in variants such as *Unabomer*, *Unibomber*, when the media started using the name. He was not caught as a result of this investigation, however. His brother recognized the manifesto and turned him in. To avoid the death penalty, Kaczynski entered into a plea agreement, under which he pleaded guilty and was sentenced to life in prison with no possibility of parole.


----------



## alanejackson

"To avoid the death penalty, Kaczynski entered into a plea agreement, under which he pleaded guilty and was sentenced to life in prison with no possibility of parole."

That's politics. The guy was railroaded, too. Maybe he should be in prison, but not without a trial.

As I recall it, the guy wanted to defend himself, but they wouldn't let him.

And, did he have a trial by a impartail jury? Has to by law. Plea agreements are not allowed by law for a reason. How do/can we know without a public trial? No more getting your day in court. Lost freedom. 
"....that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights...". The courts have been making deals that are unlawful. Acting as if the law can be sidestepped. Taking the public out of the court room, making them ignorant of the facts, when the law says the public should be the ones deciding the outcome. 

Wake up call! But just for those that value freedom and justice, for all.

Thomas Jefferson in his writings to James Madison, said he thought the constitution needed a Bill Of Rights. His words were: 
.....AND TRIALS BY JURY IN ALL MATTERS OF FACT TRIABLE BY THE LAWS OF THE LAND AND NOT BY THE LAWS OF NATIONS.

The 6th Amendment: IN ALL CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS, THE ACCUSED SHALL ENJOY THE RIGHT TO A SPEEDY AND PUBLIC TRIAL, BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY OF THE STATE AND DISTRICT WHICH THE CRIME SHALL HAVE BEEN COMMITTED,.......

From the 14 Th. Amendment; NO STATE SHALL MAKE OR ENFORCE ANY LAW WHICH SHALL ABRIDGE THE PRIVILEGES OR IMMUNITIES OF CITIZENS OF THE UNITED STATES;......

Justice Hugo Black-- WHATEVER OTHER BENEFITS THE GUARANTEE TO THE ACCUSED THAT HIS TRIAL BE CONDUCTED IN PUBLIC MAY CONFER UPON OUR SOCIETY, THE GUARANTEE HAS ALWAYS BEEN RECOGNIZED AS SAFEGUARD AGAINST ANY ATTEMPT TO EMPLOY OUR COURTS AS INSTRUMENTS OF PERSECUTION.

The Supreme Court stated in Sheppard v. Maxwell (1966)
....DUE PROCESS REQUIRES THAT THE ACCUSED RECEIVE A FAIR TRIAL BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY FREE OF OUTSIDE INFLUENCES. 

I think we need a way of keeping the courts free from outside influences. And all the people involved in our legal system either need more time to study, or need to be replaced.

The Supreme Court stated in "Pointer v. Texas (1965)
WE HOLD TODAY THAT THE SIXTH AMENDMENT'S RIGHT OF AN ACCUSED TO CONFRONT THE WITNESSES AGAINST HIM IS LIKEWISE A FUNDAMENTAL RIGHT AND IS MADE OBLIGATORY ON THE STATES BY THE 14 TH. AMENDMENT.

My dictionary says: OBLIGATORY - Binding legally or morally; compulsory. But these are just the opinions of those that might be reading it right. Including mine. Let's hear from the ones that wrote it.

James Madison- NO STATE SHALL INFRINGE THE EQUAL RIGHTS OF CONSCIENCE, NOR THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH, OR OF THE PRESS, OR OF THE RIGHT OF TRIAL BY JURY IN CRIMINAL CASES.

Trials by an impartial jury keep the public in the court room. Today the courts see the laws guaranteed by the constitution as something that can be side-stepped. To the courts, a person can lose the protections provided by the constitution, even before he is convicted. And this has made a conviction easier to obtain in today's courts.


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> "To avoid the death penalty, Kaczynski entered into a plea agreement, under which he pleaded guilty and was sentenced to life in prison with no possibility of parole."
> 
> That's politics. The guy was railroaded, too. Maybe he should be in prison, but not without a trial.
> 
> As I recall it, the guy wanted to defend himself, but they wouldn't let him.


 
Yep, you are right, he should have been given a trial then hanged.... He showed no remorse for the people he killed, he did however sell himself out to keep from getting hanged (or however the deed is done).

He just rambled on and on about nothing in his "Magnetfesto" and was clearly not a stable person.... in both actions and deeds.


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> He showed no remorse for the people he killed,


 
I couldn't, I hope wouldn't make a statement like that, at least until after the trial. That I think is the kind-of stuff that get innocent people hung.

We didn't really get to see all the facts. I have other people think of him when they read about my studies into AC voltage. And I have many ingorant, so called educated politicians try to stop me from even sharing what I think I've noticed. He may not of had the self-discipline needed for what he was trying to do, which may have been to help the common man learn something trying to be hidden by politics.

It having been made the law-of-the-land that each person accused get a fair trial, is our Right by law, as well as the accused. It keeps the public educated, as to what is going on. No person should be in prison, without a public jury ok-ing it. The guy in prison/corrections should not be able to say one person put him there. 12 people saying they think you went against the law should have the power to make the accused feel guilty, recognize his mistake. 

The jury trial is the first step in corrections, after all the facts are heard, the jury points its finger at the accused, the accuser, or the law. The public would be more able to notice its freedom missing if it found itself at the court house, always on jury duty, just because somebody didn't stop smoking when someone else told him to.

The bottom line is; The First Amendment is saying, to convert others to your belief, you must use education, not laws.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> "To avoid the death penalty, Kaczynski entered into a plea agreement, under which he pleaded guilty and was sentenced to life in prison with no possibility of parole."
> 
> That's politics. The guy was railroaded, too. Maybe he should be in prison, but not without a trial.


 
You're wrong there.  A defendent has the opyion of pleaing guilty or not guilty.  If someone pleas guilty, there is no need for a trial and with a guilty plea they are sayig that at trial is not necessary.  What is the point of a trial anyway?  To prove guilt.  If someone knows that they did it and realizes that there is enough evidence to easily convict them and with that conviction could come death, that is the time for a plea deal.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> You're wrong there. A defendent has the opyion of pleaing guilty or not guilty.


 
The 6th Amendment: IN ALL CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS, THE ACCUSED SHALL ENJOY THE RIGHT TO A SPEEDY AND PUBLIC TRIAL, BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY OF THE STATE AND DISTRICT WHICH THE CRIME SHALL HAVE BEEN COMMITTED,.......

I don't see any, " unless the accused pleads guilty". What you say is happening. And it does seem to save money, but justice is not being served. More and more we hear about people made plead guilty by the cops in some back room. And a lot of times the guy accused or the cop could be wrong about the law, and a trial would bring that to light.

Following the law the way it was written, would prevent the abuse we see the courts doing. Which the ones that wrote the law tried to prevent.



Tractors4u said:


> What is the point of a trial anyway? To prove guilt.


 
To inform the public first-hand of the facts. And to "find" guilt.


----------



## Dargo

Tractors4u said:


> A defendent has the opyion of pleaing guilty or not guilty.  If someone pleas guilty, there is no need for a trial and with a guilty plea they are sayig that at trial is not necessary.  What is the point of a trial anyway?  To prove guilt.  If someone knows that they did it and realizes that there is enough evidence to easily convict them and with that conviction could come death, that is the time for a plea deal.



I unfortunately had the undesirable position of being somewhat close to a person who committed a felony.  They admitted to me and their attorney that they did indeed do what they were accused of.  My position was that the 'defendant' simply enter a "guilty" plea (not, I repeat NOT, a plea bargain) and accept the punishment for the crime.

I advised this action for several reasons.  First, they were guilty; period.  Second, I believe in taking personal responsibility for your actions and not blaming society, your co-workers, your neighbors, etc.  Third, it saved the county hundreds of thousands of dollars in expenses that would have been incurred by proceeding with a jury trial.  Forth, and perhaps most importantly, it simply is the right thing to do!

Some plea _agreements_ stink and reek of the accused trying to get off easier than they would with a jury trial.  Part of the consideration by the prosecutor is having to put the prosecuting authority through a long drawn out ordeal and the expenses related to such and the defense attorneys recognize that fact.  However, a simple plea of 'guilty' is more than appropriate in many cases and possibly demonstrates that the defendant understands the magnitude and scope of their crime and accepts the prescribed punishment.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> The 6th Amendment: IN ALL CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS, THE ACCUSED SHALL ENJOY THE RIGHT TO A SPEEDY AND PUBLIC TRIAL, BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY OF THE STATE AND DISTRICT WHICH THE CRIME SHALL HAVE BEEN COMMITTED,.......


 
That is a right afforded to them, but tey are not obligated to go to trial if they are guilty and choose to plead that way.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> That is a right afforded to them, but tey are not obligated to go to trial if they are guilty and choose to plead that way.


 
You say that, now. The courts say that, now. What is the reason you say that, now?

When the law was written, why didn't they say that? I have not found them saying that. Would, the way they wrote the law make sense with any loopholes/exceptions? Did they mean just the opposite/reverse of what they wrote? You're saying that allowing the courts to made deals with the accused, which keep the facts from being know by the public, is ok to do. The law was agreed to and written down to keep that from happening, why, because "we the people" are to be the government, remember! And to be any good at it we "have" to be involved, informed. 

The laws and their meaning reflect this goal. It's their purpose. What you seem to think is the law, what you seem to have been misslead to think is the law, circumvents constitutional law, from what I've studied.



> Thomas Jefferson in his writings to James Madison, said he thought the constitution needed a Bill Of Rights. His words were:
> .....AND TRIALS BY JURY IN ALL MATTERS OF FACT TRIABLE BY THE LAWS OF THE LAND AND NOT BY THE LAWS OF NATIONS.


 

ALL MATTERS OF FACT TRIABLE. All means all, doesn't it? These are the reasons I'm saying what I am. What reasons do you/they have for going against it? Would a real constitutional trial have informed the public of the danger and poor health associated with AC voltage? I think one only has to study/seek to find the truth.

*Alexander Hamiltion - "No legislative act contrary to the constitution can be valid. To deny this would be to affirm that the deputy is greater then his principle, that the servant is above his master, that the representatives of the people are superior to the people themselves, that men acting by virtue of powers may do not only what their powers do not authorize, but what they forbid." *


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> ALL MATTERS OF FACT TRIABLE. All means all, doesn't it? These are the reasons I'm saying what I am. What reasons do you/they have for going against it? *Would a real constitutional trial have informed the public of the danger and poor health associated with AC voltage?* I think one only has to study/seek to find the truth.



Dude, you've totally lost me.  I realize that this is quite off the subject of this thread, so I apologize, but what the heck are you talking about "the danger and poor health associated with AC voltage"?  I have several relatives who are retired electricians and are in their mid 90's enjoying quite good health.  Working around AC electrical current most all of their adult life apparently has not had any adverse effect on their health.  In another thread you said that smoking was healthful and now you say that working around AC voltage is bad for your health.   What gives???

Also, FYI, if our court system did not settle a large percentage of cases *without* jury trials, a "speedy" trial would appear on a docket in about 10 years.  Besides, in the case I mentioned, it would have been a complete waste of everyone's time, money, and would have prolonged closure for the victim's family.  A straight "guilty" plea was most appropriate.  I'm sorry, but again, like with your stance on smoking and your stance on electricity, I have to disagree with you.  

You don't happen to be related to an older fella who like feathers, do you?


----------



## pirate_girl

.. I need to stay out of these threads...
The only thing entertaining are the rebuttals...


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> In another thread you said that smoking was healthful and now you say that working around AC voltage is bad for your health.  What gives???


 
I gave facts, didn't I? What gives is me! And you're not studying, and talking about them, you want to talk about you or me.



Dargo said:


> A straight "guilty" plea was most appropriate.


 
A study of the facts I shared shows it was unlawful, does it not?


----------



## Dargo

Um, I can quote plenty of "facts" that guarantee you that there are people living on the moon, that we never landed on the moon, and that no airplanes struck the twin towers.  I suppose it all boils down to what a person is willing to accept as _fact._ 

If a tree falls in the forest and there is nobody there to hear it, does it make any noise when it falls?


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> A study of the facts I shared shows it was unlawful, does it not?



According to the United States Supreme Court, no, it was not unlawful.  I opt to honor and abide the decisions handed down by the United States Court system and are accepted by the masses.  Also, some so called "facts" are metaphors and some are literal proof; such in many scientific experiments.

Further, statements can be metaphoric or literal according to a person's beliefs. Statements mean what they mean in terms of some world. One person's or culture's metaphor may be another person's or culture's metonymy, or indeed another person's or culture's literal truth. Academics often try, as do people in general, to make metaphoric sense of statements which seem to make no sense literally. It may be more useful in such cases, however, to try to construe a world which allows a literal reading. The view that language is fundamentally metaphoric, and that truth can only be expressed metaphorically, is a recent theory and is based on a certain peculiar view of the world.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> .. I need to stay out of these threads...
> The only thing entertaining are the rebuttals...


 
"He just rambled on and on about nothing in his "Magnetfesto" and was clearly not a stable person.... in both actions and deeds."

And nobody even got it.


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> According to the United States Supreme Court, no, it was not unlawful.


 
People can play "Simon Says" if they want to. But I think it is unlawful to follow anything other than the rules made law by the Constitution.

Can't you read the Constitution? Just the part about having to have a public trial?

*Alexander Hamiltion - "No legislative act contrary to the constitution can be valid. To deny this would be to affirm that the deputy is greater then his principle, that the servant is above his master, that the representatives of the people are superior to the people themselves, that men acting by virtue of powers may do not only what their powers do not authorize, but what they forbid." *


----------



## Gatorboy

Alan, I love your music (but not your thoughts and ideas).  Any chance you can mail me an autographed picture?


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> Can't you read the Constitution? Just the part about having to have a public trial?



Well, yes I can.  Thank you for asking.  My sister also happens to be a partner in a law firm with nearly 2000 attorneys on staff and she is one of their lead attorneys on Constitutional Law as well as contractual law.  I'm relatively certain, although I am not at liberty to speak for her, that for about $1600 per hour she will debate Constitutional Law with you for as long as your bank account can take it.  For that price she also has dozens of other attorneys and clerks who will provide any and all proof and documentation supporting their law firm's stance.

Being that she was one of the main attorneys who was working the case I mentioned earlier, I hope that you take no offense to me saying that I'll have to take her, and her entire law firm's, stance on the law over yours.  I don't know you, and you may be able to prove all those very high powered attorneys, who specialize in Constitutional Law, wrong; but I'll take my chances siding with them just the same if you don't mind.

Generally the 1st, 2nd and 4th Amendments seem to generate the most debate.  In my opinion, you have taken a rather odd position in regards to the 6th and perhaps the 7th Amendment.  I'm not aware of any real groundswell movements currently active in challenging the Court's interpretation of those Amendments.


----------



## Gatorboy

If I stick a magnet up my ass, will it make me regular?


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> I don't know you, and you may be able to prove all those very high powered attorneys, who specialize in Constitutional Law, wrong; but I'll take my chances siding with them just the same if you don't mind.


 
I asked if you could read the constitution, not if you could read me, or them. Do you know the constitution? Do you need too? Do we all need too?

An American has the duty to follow the constitution, this guy is saying a person needs to follow what is written, not what others think, no matter how big a group they have, to keep from being found acting unlawful. 

Your way just means might might be right. The blind be leading the blind, to prison and worse, following your advice/method of hopefully doing what is right. The constitution was written so each person could understand the law, and then notice when he or someone else is not following it. Otherwise you cannot have self-government.
* 
Alexander Hamiltion - "No legislative act contrary to the constitution can be valid. To deny this would be to affirm that the deputy is greater then his principle, that the servant is above his master, that the representatives of the people are superior to the people themselves, that men acting by virtue of powers may do not only what their powers do not authorize, but what they forbid." 
* 
The 6th Amendment: IN ALL CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS, THE ACCUSED SHALL ENJOY THE RIGHT TO A SPEEDY AND PUBLIC TRIAL, BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY OF THE STATE AND DISTRICT WHICH THE CRIME SHALL HAVE BEEN COMMITTED,.......

Justice Hugo Black-- WHATEVER OTHER BENEFITS *THE GUARANTEE TO THE ACCUSED THAT HIS TRIAL BE CONDUCTED IN PUBLIC* MAY CONFER UPON OUR SOCIETY, THE GUARANTEE HAS ALWAYS BEEN RECOGNIZED AS SAFEGUARD AGAINST ANY ATTEMPT TO EMPLOY OUR COURTS AS INSTRUMENTS OF PERSECUTION.

The Supreme Court stated in Sheppard v. Maxwell (1966)
*....DUE PROCESS REQUIRES THAT THE ACCUSED RECEIVE A FAIR TRIAL BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY FREE OF OUTSIDE INFLUENCES. 
*And you still think it's not against the law not to have a public trial?
I think the 6th Amendment is saying you can't have people in prison that have not had a trial as prescribed above, and have it be lawful in the US.


----------



## California

Whoa. Back up. 

The purpose of a trial is to determine the facts. If the defendant declares, himself, that he is guilty as charged and waives a jury trial then there is no need for a jury trial to continue. The facts have been determined.

End of case.


Maybe you should try Gatorboy's advice.


----------



## alanejackson

Introducing "MAGNETRITION"; a term describing the process by which magnetism is utilized biologically. Awaiting mankind's acceptance, the study of magnetrition offers man a healthier and longer life.
This new knowledge concerning mans' magnetritional needs, when utilized, will represent a maturization milestone in the history of mankind.

The assessment of research presents these facts;

l. Magnetic bacteria use the properties of a magnetic field in order to form a chain of magnetite within its' body, from the iron it absorbs.

2. Magnetic bacteria use the properties of a magnetic field in order to migrate magneticly.

3. Magnetic bacteria live and die within the cells of our body.

4. Magnetic bacteria not having its' needs met, as it attempts its' functions within our cells, leads to the deterioration of body tissues.

5. Astronauts are now recognized as suffering from magnetic deficiency syndrome, brought about by the needs of magnetic bacteria, (within their cells), not being met while outside the earth's magnetic field.

6. A prolonged state of inactivity of magnetic bacteria within cells, such as when a bird's egg is not turned, or an infant is not carried, leads to energy levels too low to maintain life.

7. Periodic exposure to the magnetic field produced by A/C voltage causes poorly formed nuclear envelopes, within cells.

8. Through the proper use of magnetic fields, man may now achieve a higher degree of wellbeing, and travel farther through both time and space. 

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> I asked if you could read the constitution, not if you could read me, or them.



Perhaps a more important question would be 'are you able to grasp the meaning of our constitution and it's amendments'?  I believe that I've demonstrated that not only can I read the constitution, and it's amendments, but also understand what body is ultimately responsible for interpreting the constitution.  It appears that you fail in that area.  Taking a total disregard of how our court system interprets our constitution and failing to adhere to their interpretation will inevitably land you in one of our finer incarceration facilities.

I understand the law and abide by the law.  If I feel a law is unjust, I petition our lawmakers to make changes to the laws.  I do not go off on lunatic fringes and espouse things that make 99% of the population believe that I should be taken away by men in white suits to a safe place where I cannot harm myself or anyone else.  As I said before, I'll opt to follow the interpretations of the law as handed down by our court system and not by your rather odd and twisted manner.  But, being a free country, you can try to lure as many people as you wish to follow you rather than the law.  Perhaps you can begin a poll here and see how many people here you can attract to follow you as opposed to our judicial system.


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Introducing "MAGNETRITION"; a term describing the process by which magnetism is utilized biologically. Awaiting mankind's acceptance, the study of magnetrition offers man a healthier and longer life.
> This new knowledge concerning mans' magnetritional needs, when utilized, will represent a maturization milestone in the history of mankind.
> 
> The assessment of research presents these facts;
> 
> l. Magnetic bacteria use the properties of a magnetic field in order to form a chain of magnetite within its' body, from the iron it absorbs.
> 
> 2. Magnetic bacteria use the properties of a magnetic field in order to migrate magneticly.
> 
> 3. Magnetic bacteria live and die within the cells of our body.
> 
> 4. Magnetic bacteria not having its' needs met, as it attempts its' functions within our cells, leads to the deterioration of body tissues.
> 
> 5. Astronauts are now recognized as suffering from magnetic deficiency syndrome, brought about by the needs of magnetic bacteria, (within their cells), not being met while outside the earth's magnetic field.
> 
> 6. A prolonged state of inactivity of magnetic bacteria within cells, such as when a bird's egg is not turned, or an infant is not carried, leads to energy levels too low to maintain life.
> 
> 7. Periodic exposure to the magnetic field produced by A/C voltage causes poorly formed nuclear envelopes, within cells.
> 
> 8. Through the proper use of magnetic fields, man may now achieve a higher degree of wellbeing, and travel farther through both time and space.
> 
> Alan
> Search + Share ~ Magnetrition
> http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


 

"Magnetfesto" again....


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> You say that, now. The courts say that, now. What is the reason you say that, now?
> 
> When the law was written, why didn't they say that? I have not found them saying that.


 
OK, I have a question for you.  When the Bible was written, why didn't they specifically say Jesus was sent to Earth to make beds and teach people about beds.  

Originally Posted by *alanejackson* 

 
_The 6th Amendment: IN ALL CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS, THE ACCUSED SHALL ENJOY THE RIGHT TO A SPEEDY AND PUBLIC TRIAL, BY AN IMPARTIAL JURY OF THE STATE AND DISTRICT WHICH THE CRIME SHALL HAVE BEEN COMMITTED,......._


The accused shall "enjoy the right" to a speedy and public trial.  

It doesn't say shall be obligated to a trial.  Alan you are the one who supposedly understands words better than us, why can't you grasp this?


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> Taking a total disregard of how our court system interprets our constitution and failing to adhere to their interpretation will inevitably land you in one of our finer incarceration facilities.


 
*Alexander Hamiltion - "No legislative act contrary to the constitution can be valid. To deny this would be to affirm that the deputy is greater then his principle, that the servant is above his master, that the representatives of the people are superior to the people themselves, that men acting by virtue of powers may do not only what their powers do not authorize, but what they forbid." *


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> *Alexander Hamiltion - "No legislative act contrary to the constitution can be valid. To deny this would be to affirm that the deputy is greater then his principle, that the servant is above his master, that the representatives of the people are superior to the people themselves, that men acting by virtue of powers may do not only what their powers do not authorize, but what they forbid." *


 
You keep posting that same quote over and over.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> OK, I have a question for you. When the Bible was written, why didn't they specifically say Jesus was sent to Earth to make beds and teach people about beds.


 
Because they were not sent to Earth for that reason?

He most likely picked the one's to follow him based on there ability to remember and help write down what he was doing. Jesus was the thinker, the one with understanding. After studying the old testament, he learned how things were collected into books. He knew they would scatter like a pack of dogs do after their leader is taken out. And that other people would find their stories of value, and over time come together again, in wrting. They saw, but didn't understand like Jesus did, yet.

Remember, they put him on a cross in the hope others would not get to understand him, too well.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gatorboy said:


> Alan, I love your music (but not your thoughts and ideas).  Any chance you can mail me an autographed picture?



How about getting some cd's for all of us too?


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Tractors4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have a question for you. When the Bible was written, why didn't they specifically say Jesus was sent to Earth to make beds and teach people about beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were not sent to Earth for that reason?
> 
> He most likely picked the one's to follow him based on there ability to remember and help write down what he was doing. Jesus was the thinker, the one with understanding. After studying the old testament, he learned how things were collected into books. He knew they would scatter like a pack of dogs do after their leader is taken out. And that other people would find their stories of value, and over time come together again, in wrting. They saw, but didn't understand like Jesus did, yet.
> 
> Remember, they put him on a cross in the hope others would not get to understand him, too well.
Click to expand...

 
OK, you say that they weren't sent to Earth to do that (record Jesus's activities in regards to the "bed") and then you contradict yourself by saying that Jesus picked them because of their ability to write done what he did.  Which is it Alan?  You are confused aren't you?


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> alanejackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you say that they weren't sent to Earth to do that (record Jesus's activities in regards to the "bed") and then you contradict yourself by saying that Jesus picked them because of their ability to write done what he did. Which is it Alan? You are confused aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you are forgetful, and therefor not reading good.
> 
> You said, "...why didn't they *specifically* say Jesus was sent to Earth to make beds..."
> 
> I said they were not as smart as Jesus. Jesus may have done some writing, but we don't have that, yet maybe. The stories we got, so far, may of been his back-up plan for getting the word to us. Through another smart person reading what they all/each said, putting it all together and gaining an understanding of what Jesus was doing, and then sharing. Takes one, to know one. The method is told of in the Old Testament.
> 
> What you had asked is like asking why we have AC voltage rather then DC voltage, in most homes. Edison had a group working for or with him on what he was trying to do. This guy Tesla comes over from the Europe and gets to work with Edison. He see that AC voltage could be used, but that Edison doesn't want to use it because he says it will kill a person. So, tesla goes running to Westinghouse and his money, and they start pushing AC voltage, against DC voltage and Edison's reasons for not using AC voltage. History now shows that Westinghouse's money and greed won out over the reasoning of the one that had a good/best understanding.
> 
> Matthew 7:14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.
> 
> Matthew 9:37 Then saith he unto his disciples, The harvest truly is plenteous, but the labourers are few;
> 
> Matthew 20:16 So the last shall be first, and the first last: for many be called, but few chosen.
> 
> Matthew 25:23 His lord said unto him, Well done, good and faithful servant; thou hast been faithful over a few things, I will make thee ruler over many things: enter thou into the joy of thy lord.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tractors4u

Jesus was the perfect Son of the perfect God.  God's plan is perfect.  A perfect plan does not need a back up plan.  It is said that the Lord works in mysterious ways, that is a quote by man, not a Biblical quote.  I don't think you are God's plan to get the word out.  The word is not about beds, it is about God's everlasting and perfect love and his want to for us to spend eternity with him.  

Alan if you want to win people over to your way of thinking you need to refine your reasoning and debating skills.  In fact, you need to aquire the skills first and then refine them.  You have once again went off on a tangent.  We weren't talking about AC/DC voltage.  You have done nothing more than quoted your own theories, failed to answer any questions with hard evidence.  You still haven't shown me where anyone else in the world agrees with your Jesus bed connection theory.  Remember, stay on track.  Try to focus.  

Have you ever sought any psychological help for this compulsive behaviour of yours?




alanejackson said:


> Tractors4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you are forgetful, and therefor not reading good.
> 
> You said, "...why didn't they *specifically* say Jesus was sent to Earth to make beds..."
> 
> I said they were not as smart as Jesus. Jesus may have done some writing, but we don't have that, yet maybe. The stories we got, so far, may of been his back-up plan for getting the word to us. Through another smart person reading what they all/each said, putting it all together and gaining an understanding of what Jesus was doing, and then sharing. Takes one, to know one. The method is told of in the Old Testament.
> 
> What you had asked is like asking why we have AC voltage rather then DC voltage, in most homes. Edison had a group working for or with him on what he was trying to do. This guy Tesla comes over from the Europe and gets to work with Edison. He see that AC voltage could be used, but that Edison doesn't want to use it because he says it will kill a person. So, tesla goes running to Westinghouse and his money, and they start pushing AC voltage, against DC voltage and Edison's reasons for not using AC voltage. History now shows that Westinghouse's money and greed won out over the reasoning of the one that had a good/best understanding.
> 
> Matthew 7:14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.
> 
> Matthew 9:37 Then saith he unto his disciples, The harvest truly is plenteous, but the labourers are few;
> 
> Matthew 20:16 So the last shall be first, and the first last: for many be called, but few chosen.
> 
> Matthew 25:23 His lord said unto him, Well done, good and faithful servant; thou hast been faithful over a few things, I will make thee ruler over many things: enter thou into the joy of thy lord.
Click to expand...


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> We weren't talking about AC/DC voltage.


 
AS EASY AS,,,FALLING INTO PLACE

1) Does the magnetic bacteria need a constant north pole as a reference as it builds its magnetite particles?

2) Does being in close proximity to AC voltage with a Hz of 60 prohibit the proper formation of magnetite particles within magnetic bacteria, by the elimination of a constant north pole?

3) Does the presence of a constant north pole cause the formation of magnetite particles, as the iron particles are consumed by the magnetic bacteria, and does each particle of the magnetite chain represent a period of consumption?

The average person dies around age 70 due to insufficient turning during sleep. Astronauts, when they leave the Earth's magnetic field, must take with them a copy of the Earth's magnetic field, and insure their periodic movement within that field, or suffer the effects of a lack of circulation within their cells, because magnetic bacteria can no longer function as they have within their cells. Research indicates, magnetic bacteria and the mitochondria, are one in the same. AC voltage creates a magnetic field which reverses itself 60 times a second. This is too fast for the magnetic bacteria in your cells to orient to North and South poles.
-----------
Acceptable Losses? From Friendly Fire??

You can serve education,

Or

You can serve politics.

"In the present state of science there are no known facts by which one could predict any commercial future for aerial navigation." - Thomas Edison, around 1902.

The keyword is commercial. He also said you would be a fool to use AC voltage. And I was trained to be an aircraft electrician while in the military. Go figure.

I figure, Thomas Edison lived in a world where people did not do things if it meant a good chance at dying. A world where people's lives were more important than the commercial future of a few. Ariel navigation is a definite advantage, militarily. Where the completion of the mission is seen as paramount, and individual lives a lower priority. When reason is not your reason, politics is. I used to think people stopped flying in dirigibles like the Hindenburg, because it blew up and killed many people. But now I see we only stopped because they were not made in the USA. And our leaders and their friends did not own stock in the company building them.

Being that, politics says smoking is bad, but flying is good, while education teaches smoking is good, and flying bad, chances are, you're politically uneducated. The more we error, the more politics seems needed. Through the manipulation of masses, politics can make us not look so foolish, even though we are.

After learning what I have, I try not to use airplanes or AC voltage, and I think you would too, if you knew what I know. But that's the reason you don't. Politics offers positions of leadership to a few. Whereas education offers ideas to everyone, for everyone. If everyone grew their own tomatoes, there would be little commercial future for tomatoes. If our school system was not limited to the elementary, there would be little commercial future for college degrees. Things like "Congressman", "Senator", and "President", can be made to have a commercial value "only" by limiting everyone's participation, when they should not have such value. 

When people cease seeking knowledge and wisdom, they are found powerless when it comes to choice in their lives.

*Proverbs 13:7
There is that maketh himself rich, yet hath nothing: there is that maketh himself poor, yet hath great riches. 
*


----------



## Tractors4u

Alan, this is a very one sided debate. You have no evidence other than the drivel you make up. You can't even debate what you support without pasting the same comments that you have posted on other website. You implore everyone to read and study.  I am asking you, *write something original for a change!  You don't read anything anyone else writes.  *

I have read your messages on other boards and it is obvious that you just cut and paste the same messages over and over again.


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> The average person dies around age 70 due to insufficient turning during sleep.



Well hell!!  I should live forever!!    I only get a couple of hours of sleep a night and have done so for many years now.  According to my wife, I also turn constantly during the short time I am sleeping.  Should I cancel that downpayment I made on a burial plot?


----------



## Gatorboy

alanejackson said:


> The average person dies around age 70 due to insufficient turning during sleep.




I have never read an obituary that said the person died to improper turning during sleep.  I'm buying a heavy duty rotisserie tomorrow.  I'll spin all night.


----------



## BoneheadNW

The next thing you are going to tell us is that Jesus was stuck to the cross using magnets! 
Bonehead


----------



## alanejackson

Dargo said:


> Should I cancel that downpayment I made on a burial plot?


 
Not if you don't study and learn what I'm sharing in this thread. But, you don't know me, remember. You will have to wait for someone else to learn about it first, someone you know, the masses, and then follow them, right?


----------



## alanejackson

Gatorboy said:


> I'm buying a heavy duty rotisserie tomorrow. I'll spin all night.


 
The newer bird incubators turn the eggs to keep them alive and growing, for the same reason I think I learned we all have too. Try one of those.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Not if you don't study and learn what I'm sharing in this thread. But, you don't know me, remember. You will have to wait for someone else to learn about it first, someone you know, the masses, and then follow them, right?


 
I have been doing some studying and learning of my own and I have realized that the sky is actually a bright magenta color.  I have done this studying on my own.  There really aren't any scientific studies to back my statements up, but it is true and if you don't believe me it is because you are ignorant and don't know how to learn.  I really feel sorry for you sheeple who believe everything that you have been taught in the public school system, the system run by the politicians that want you to think that the sky is blue.  Oh ye ignorant masses!


----------



## Dargo

Uh....oh, nevermind.  I can't quit laughing. 

Twice while trying to respond to this thread my computer locked up.  That has to be a sign of something, doesn't it?!


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> There really aren't any scientific studies to back my statements up,...


 
If you think you're on to something important, keep working on it. If you're right, the data will be there to back you up, just keep looking for it. 

Wait!  I just thought of something, no, I might be wrong in your case. I just remembered, you keep not noticing the studies I've shared as scientific, so you would likely miss the ones you're looking for too. I don't know what to tell you if you can't recognize something of value that you need. Keep trying!! Try harder!!


----------



## alanejackson

BETTER LATE, THEN NEVER.

or

"REAL HOME IMPROVEMENT". 

Tommas Edison is remembered as having warned us, and I believe he is quoted as having said, "You would be a fool to use A/C voltage rather then D/C voltage. But his nation did not heed his words of wisdom.

If Tommas Edison, the man who seems to have "opened the door" to the uses of electric current, was a child of God, (which is now evident from his effect on mankind), then at that time this nation turned from God, and began to lead others away, through its' example. The many blessings that are afforded mankind, through the use of electricity, shows that the hand of God was guiding Edison, and mankind through him, into the "Age of Electricity"

The warning given to others, concerning the use of A/C voltage, was given by the one who may have had the best understanding of electricity. This would be evident from the way he used such knowledge through-out his life.

Now today, information being gathered from studies, indicates that the use of A/C voltage may have been a wrong move for mankind. And obvious to anyone with a basic understanding of electricity, is the fact that the magnetic field produced by A/C voltage is more in contrast with the earth's field then D/C. More like the earth's, the magnetic field produced by D/C voltage is constant.

But this may not be worth noting, unless there are life forms known to use the earth's magnetic field, such as magnetic bacteria. The small magnetic particles found with-in bacteria are noted as causing it to be effected by magnetic fields. These particles being found in man, should be viewed in that same light.

The effect of bringing this issue to the forefront, as a "news topic", and having it held there long enough to educate people to the fact that they are being effected, health-wise, by magnetic fields would be deemed necessary by anyone who becomes aware of these facts, and has the best interests of everyone in mind. 

*John 12:46 I am come a light into the world, that whosoever believeth on me should not abide in darkness.*


----------



## pirate_girl

Gatorboy said:


> I have never read an obituary that said the person died to improper turning during sleep. I'm buying a heavy duty rotisserie tomorrow. I'll spin all night.


LMAO!!!!!!! 
Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## DaveNay

Why the hell is this thread still active?


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> Why the hell is this thread still active?



It is only active for those members who choose not to use their IGNORE USER option.


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:


> It is only active for those members who choose not to use their IGNORE USER option.



Some of us don't have that option.


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> Some of us don't have that option.



Ah the burden of responsibility of being a professional forum moderator.  But at least moderators get paid big bucks for tolerating drivel.  The other folks who post in this thread do it for love of the game.


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:


> Ah the burden of responsibility of being a professional forum moderator.  But at least moderators get paid big bucks for tolerating drivel.  The other folks who post in this thread do it for love of the game.


Hey...no problem, Doc promised me that I will always make twice what he pays you, so I'm happy.


----------



## alanejackson

DaveNay said:


> Why the hell is this thread still active?


 
You may have seen reports concerning research relating to magnetic fields. And noticed that the reason they have been described as "controversial", is because of a lack of what is known as a "Mechanistic model", or a working experimental model.

The information here-in, has the ability to take one passed the previous groping for a model, to the beginning of an understanding. 

Now, this initial understanding, that magnetic bacteria live inside our cells, can teach each person a way of life which will allow his body to maintain better health. And focus the research work onto a path which will surely lead to still better health. 

Like nutrition, "Magnetrition" is something, that when a person uses its principles, he displays much better stewardship when it comes to the care of the cells of his body. Magnetrition takes the concept of exercise a step forward. With the understanding that exercise has been mans way of avoiding the effects of magnetic deficiency syndrome, he becomes aware that his lifestyle of movement in the earth's magnetic field has always been a determining factor in the equation of his health.


----------



## Kwiens

Now I know why I've been feeling so well lately;  it's because I've been sleeping at the junk yard on top of the large elevated crane mounted magnet....


----------



## California

DaveNay said:


> B_Skurka said:
> 
> 
> 
> [thread] is only active for those members who choose not to use their IGNORE USER option.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us don't have that option.
Click to expand...

Sure you do. Everybody does. 

Go into the profile of the offensive poster. Look above, and to the right of the bold '*Contact Info*' heading. _Ignore this user_ is right up there!

Oh - It just occurred to me - are you one of those fancy moderator types? That might explain why you can't. It should work for regular people.


----------



## American Woman

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Gatorboy* 

 
_I'm buying a heavy duty rotisserie tomorrow. I'll spin all night._

  
DaveNayWhy the hell is this thread still active?   
*Did anyone else notice in his video that he was smoking weed?*


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gatorboy*
> 
> 
> _I'm buying a heavy duty rotisserie tomorrow. I'll spin all night._
> 
> 
> DaveNayWhy the hell is this thread still active?
> *Did anyone else notice in his video that he was smoking weed?*


 

Yeah, and I also noticed that he got the hell out of here once I asked him in PM if he uses another username at another forum.

He's not nuts, he's playing us.
I am 80% sure I know who he is based on his leaving as soon as I posted the Weirdest Fuc*er I Have Ever Met On The Net, in that_ other_ forum 

The IP address stating he's from New York OR Illinois will be the clincher.


----------



## American Woman

We should find out where he is now and go harass him ! I'm tired and I feel naughty tonight


----------



## Snowcat Operations

He is the wierdest ****ing person "I" have ever met on the web!


----------



## daedong

Snowcat Operations said:


> He is the wierdest ****ing person "I" have ever met on the web!



I hate days like this, I actually agree with you.


----------



## Bobcat

I think I just felt the earth shudder.


----------



## daedong

bobpierce said:


> I think I just felt the earth shudder.



I have a tear in my eye from laughter


----------



## California

pirate_girl said:


> He's not nuts, he's playing us.


For various values of 'us'. 

Quoting an esteemed authority, over in the other thread:



California said:


> You made this stuff up, right?
> 
> Well you've come to the right place!


And:


California said:


> Why do you guys bother responding to this troll? He's either crazy as hell or baiting you for his amusement; I think the first.
> 
> In either case I think he is better ignored.



But then as Daedong pointed out somewhere, if you start to ban people here on the reasonableness of their posts ...  ... Nah. Not yet.

Why not let the joke go on a little longer. I want to see what Pirate Girl has found elsewhere. 

Maybe we can all go visit him there!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

This guy makes a lot of sense.  I installed magnets in my truck through reverse osmosis after synthesizing them on a polar basis prior to triangulation on the third ring of Saturn avoiding the photo tropism of the sun by during it on a starry moon lit night.  This easily doubled the mileage of the vehicle providing it is not started.  Deleting the magnets or reversing the fields of gravity provided by them did not alter the results.


----------



## Gatorboy

The guy is onto something.  I've inserted some magnets in my ass and have been downright regular.  The only downside is digging those magnets out again to reinsert them.

My heavy-duty rotisserie comes today -- I'll let you know how the Gatorboy on a spit works out.


----------



## thcri RIP

Gatorboy said:


> The guy is onto something.  I've inserted some magnets in my ass and have been downright regular.  The only downside is digging those magnets out again to reinsert them.
> 
> My heavy-duty rotisserie comes today -- I'll let you know how the Gatorboy on a spit works out.




I sure as heck wouldn't have them magnets in your a$$ when you hook yourself up to that rotisserie    You be on there a while if so


----------



## alanejackson

Gatorboy said:


> The guy is onto something. ......
> My heavy-duty rotisserie comes today....


 
It's not an over night thing, remember. It takes people 2 months for cells to be back to normal, after a long time in space. So, don't expect to be as healthy or smart as me for at least that long. 

And the timing is the most important thing! There is no telling what could happen to a person if the timing is not right? Please read the directions before using!


----------



## Dargo

Gatorboy said:


> The guy is onto something.  I've inserted some magnets in my ass and have been downright regular.  The only downside is digging those magnets out again to reinsert them.
> 
> My heavy-duty rotisserie comes today -- I'll let you know how the Gatorboy on a spit works out.



Now I'm worried.  I shoved some magnets up my ass and swallowed some others hoping to have everything covered that way.  *However,* I didn't pay any attention to their alignment.  Now I'm afraid that I'm going to become bi-polar!  

Please help.  I've set up a bank account where my Nigerian lottery funds are deposited to accept donations to help cure bi-polar if I catch it.


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> We should find out where he is now and go harass him ! I'm tired and I feel naughty tonight


 

That kind of thinking fits the profile of the girlfriend of the Columbine  shooters. I wonder if.......


----------



## alanejackson

Snowcat Operations said:


> He is the wierdest ****ing person "I" have ever met on the web!


----------



## thcri RIP

"alanjackson has a little shameless behaviour in the past".  Funny that is what it says when you point to his Rep Points.  I believe it.


----------



## alanejackson

Leaking Information?

Prisoners of War?

Or

Political Pimps?

When a person becomes ill, and he cannot recognize the cause for his body's deviation from its normal constitution, he begins to seek advice concerning the problem. This is because the solution can be found by scrutinizing his behavior, and that of others around him.

"Articles in addition to, and amendment of, The Constitution of the United States of America, proposed by Congress, and ratified by the legislatures of the several states pursuant to the fifth article of the original Constitution."

I think the term amendment is being used to mean - to advocate development through clarification. Whereas, some seem to think an amendment to the Constitution can be used to change or reverse the original intent.

_Amendment Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Psalms 119:24 Thy testimonies also are my delight and my counsellors.

Recently, some believe they've noticed that when a person smokes, his smoking has a detrimental health effect on himself and others around him. 

And Congress has been persuaded to make laws respecting the establishment of this new Belief. Tax dollars are being funneled to the members of this new anti-smoking campaign/religion. And those not converting are being persecuted by mercenaries receiving tax dollars. Apparently, few are reading and comprehending the First Amendment. 

Henry David Thoreau was imprisoned/held hostage by so-called officers of the law for refusing to pay a mandatory tax subsidizing members of the clergy in his community. A ransom was paid by others and Henry Thoreau was released. Many were profiting monetarily due to so many not comprehending/enforcing the First Amendment.

Psalms 119:61 The bands of the wicked have robbed me: but I have not forgotten thy law.

Those without the patience required to allow education to modify our behavior through free speech, have embraced unlawful methods of having there will imposed on others. They say, "you can't yell fire in a crowded theater". I say, "then the First Amendment is saying crowded theaters are unlawful". Gag orders imposed by courts must be a violation of law also. 

When a person is accused of a crime, or arrested, he should have the right to a representative of the press rather than a member of the Bar Association. Today, to join the ranks of law enforcement, (CIA, FBI, military, and local police), one must first give up his right to free speech. 

And then these people are paraded around as good examples, to be followed.

Psalms 119:150 They draw nigh that follow after mischief: they are far from thy law.

I agree with the many whom have concluded that the "Original US Constitution" is the basis for a Christian nation. As the Constitution has made it unlawful, so to would a follower of Jesus think it wrong for a person's individual believes, ideas, or words to be abridged. The First Amendment emphasizes the difference between those who follow the teachings of Jesus, and those that kill them. Some 2000 years ago, a group of deranged politicians began using their pocket police officers to eliminate the teachings of Jesus from their society. This Nazi hunter mentality has continued to this day, and free speech, revealing the truth, is the Christian's defense against it. Its just that simple. Over time, free speech reveals the truth to everyone, everyone becomes a follower of the truth, and those in opposition become less and less through open public debate. The kingdom of heaven was at hand, for all, but a tyrannical few continued to perpetuate their tradition of ruling in hell rather than serving in heaven. Because it was known that they would track us to America, we were warned to be eternally vigilant. These tyrannical few cannot survive in the equally sharing environment free speech affords. Are "We to People" suffering from their recent attacks?

Psalms 119:126 It is time for thee, LORD, to work: for they have made void thy law.

Two wrongs? Is revealing a government employees identity supposed to be wrong? Or is it being made to seem so?

The Republican spokesman in the White House, during a recent press conference, was asked a question concerning the White House staff people revealing the identity of a CIA employee known to disagree with White House spin/assessment. The Republican spokesman declined to comment on the matter due to a ongoing investigation. Does that response make common sense, any sense? Or was its design to obscure its purpose? If everyone involved followed the spokesman's example, the investigation would be a waste of time. Other White House staff members are under indictment for just such behavior, are they not? Did the White House spokesman really miss the point of the question? Is he not aware of the fact that the Free Press is investigating the matter on behalf of "We The People"? Or does he realize that the Free Press aren't allowed into political press conferences, and is really using the Stooges before him to act out a scene? Like those in the room, asking questions of the spokesman, are we to accept the response as legitimate, and leave the investigation to others? We see that the press puppets keep going back to this clown when they're called, as if he had good advice. Are they hoping we would follow their lead, and not get involved? Did we see an example of someone not speaking freely, when they should have? Are we to accept that there are reasons for restricting free speech concerning certain matters? Have you ever heard of public inquiry? Public scrutiny? 

Did I just see a public official circumvent this? Allowing people to immigrate to the U.S. for the purpose of doing jobs U.S. citizens don't want to do, like playing mercenaries at home and abroad for princely politicians, seems too much like slavery, too much like living in the state of Israel, too much like living without Jesus in our thoughts/history. One would think that this administration could understand that if they were not "with" the U.S. citizens, U.S. constitutional principles, then they would be found acting against them.


Psalms 120:3 What shall be given unto thee? or what shall be done unto thee, thou false tongue?

When we study the social structure of Yard birds/Chickens, what is known as a pecking order is observed among the hens. When people have meetings, research has shown that women have a tendency to be concerned more with who is doing the talking rather than what is being said. And that the tendency is reversed with men. Being concerned more with who is doing the talking rather than what is being said, is political action. And political ambitions are advanced, while real problem solving takes a back seat. Women having leadership roles in society benefits corrupt politicians. While, women behaving as they do in the home helps to focus the attention of the children on the father. Do the teachings of the Bible/History agree with this biological tendency/philosophy?

Psalms 119:136 Rivers of waters run down mine eyes, because they keep not thy law._


----------



## daedong

Alan Do you enjoy fishing or hunting?


----------



## Tractors4u

daedong said:


> Alan Do you enjoy fishing or hunting?


 
Be careful Daedong, Father Jackson is already quoting your comments on other discussion forums.  

alanejackson View profile 
 More options Jan 21, 7:13 pm 
From: *alanejackson <alanejack...@go.com>*
Date: *Mon, 21 Jan 2008 16:13:40 -0800 (PST)*
Local: *Mon, Jan 21 2008 7:13 pm *
Subject: *God's Book of Matches.*

Reply to author | Forward | Print | Individual message | Show original | Report this message | Find messages by this author 


God's Book of Matches. 

A Prophecy Fulfilled 

Or 

Heat Exchange 
"we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt 
that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were 
healthier, in some cases I saw incredible growth rates." - daedong 
REBEL FROM OZ


----------



## thcri RIP

I guess now maybe he should be banned.  This is not right.  My opinion only.









Tractors4u said:


> Be careful Daedong, Father Jackson is already quoting your comments on other discussion forums.
> 
> alanejackson View profile
> More options Jan 21, 7:13 pm
> From: *alanejackson <alanejack...@go.com>*
> Date: *Mon, 21 Jan 2008 16:13:40 -0800 (PST)*
> Local: *Mon, Jan 21 2008 7:13 pm *
> Subject: *God's Book of Matches.*
> 
> Reply to author | Forward | Print | Individual message | Show original | Report this message | Find messages by this author
> 
> 
> God's Book of Matches.
> 
> A Prophecy Fulfilled
> 
> Or
> 
> Heat Exchange
> "we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt
> that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were
> healthier, in some cases I saw incredible growth rates." - daedong
> REBEL FROM OZ


----------



## Dargo

alanejackson said:


> Recently, some believe they've noticed that when a person smokes, his smoking has a detrimental health effect on himself and others around him.
> 
> And Congress has been persuaded to make laws respecting the establishment of this new Belief. Tax dollars are being funneled to the members of this new anti-smoking campaign/religion. And those not converting are being persecuted by mercenaries receiving tax dollars. Apparently, few are reading and comprehending the First Amendment.




Man, there are just too many disjointed thoughts and plain incoherent thoughts posted above to even begin to dissect each of them.  So, I thought I’d simply tackle one of the numerous babblings as you can see quoted above.

I see no reason whatsoever to debate when and where an adult in the United States may smoke.  I’ll leave that debate for another time and another place.  However, with the knowledge we possess today it is simply foolish to state that there are no adverse health effects to smoking.  Even further into the wonderland of insanity is to try to tie the so called virtues of smoking to the first amendment to the United States Constitution.  As ratified on 12/15/1791, the first amendment reads “Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.”

Please explain to me, in a sane manner, how this amendment can even remotely be tied to your statement “Recently, some believe they've noticed that when a person smokes, his smoking has a detrimental health effect on himself and others around him.   And Congress has been persuaded to make laws respecting the establishment of this new Belief. Tax dollars are being funneled to the members of this new anti-smoking campaign/religion. And those not converting are being persecuted by mercenaries receiving tax dollars. Apparently, few are reading and comprehending the First Amendment.”

Let’s break down this rather simple amendment, shall we?  First, it states that “congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof…”.  Hmm, let’s see, does any sane person consider smoking a religion?  Personally I don’t think so.  So, in no way does the first part of the first constitutional amendment apply to Alan’s statement on smoking.  Plain and simple for all to see, there is no correlation there.

Next, the first amendment says “or abridging the freedom of speech, or freedom of the press…”.  Perhaps if a person smoked too much, the smoking may have an adverse affect on their ability of speech, but not vice versa.  The same goes for the freedom of press.  If a person smokes themselves into a stroke, they may lose the ability to write, read, as well as express themselves by other means.  But, again, not vice versa.  Clearly smoking is not connected to the second part of the first amendment.

The last part of the first amendment says that the government may not interfere with “the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.”  Yet again, I fail to see how the medical facts that smoking adversely affects one’s health apply to this last portion of the first amendment to the United States Constitution.  Perhaps, with a HUGE stretch, you may interpret that you may not be able to smoke a fat joint while protesting congress in a public gathering.  Still, nothing with any anti-smoking laws prevent you from expressing your opinion, as twisted as it may be, about your beliefs.  Perhaps you may not be able to force those around you to partake in inhaling your smoke, but you are free to speak away and later go smoke if you so desire.

I’ll not waste any more time demonstrating how disjointed and nonsensical your thought process is.  Unfortunately it is becoming clear for all of us to see that you may have enjoyed the consumption of a few too many chemicals for your own good.  If you once possessed the ability to think and express yourself clearly, that ability has since eluded you.  It may be time for you to consult the services of a psychiatrist and perhaps a neurologist besides a general physician.  Further, I do take issue with your disdain and lack of respect for one of our military members who has recently served our country.  If it were not for brave people like him, you would not be free to spout your illogical nonsense without the threat of personal harm or the threat of prosecution.  You should thank him, not attempt to chastise him.  Personally, I’m finished with you.  I feel you have absolutely nothing to offer in terms of an engaging conversation or any ability to disseminate any logical information.  Good day.


----------



## daedong

thcri said:


> I guess now maybe he should be banned.  This is not right.  My opinion only.



I have no objection, It will not hurt me. If this is what he does it fine by me.

He is making me famous

http://www.newszapforums.com/forum61/52639.html

In all honesty what I or anyone else posts on the open forums is always up for grabs. Everyone knows what you post on the open forums is not private.

Alan you have just proved that you use unscientific material if you quote people like me.

Now Alan do you enjoy fishing or hunting?


----------



## alanejackson

daedong said:


> I have no objection,


 
They have been keeping me from having good web access until Dec.
Since, your comment has been the most interesting/thought stimulating, I had found, until yesterday. 

I'm still thinking and writing about what you shared. If you could think about it, and tell in more detail what you did in putting magnets in hoofs, I think it may be helpful to many people. I think you should write a book about it, or a short story. People in the future will be able to look back and notice things we did and maybe be able to understand it better. 

Arthur C. Clarke, said once, Highly advanced technology, to us, should seem like magic. 

Here is something about it that I've not shared until now;

*A Message from the Master*

*Or*

*The Kiss of Death*

This piece of information is unfolding, developing under analytical interrogation, into one of the most important discoveries made and uncovered in the history of mankind. Now the question is; is it my imagination running away with me, or am I keeping it based in reality. I feel quite confident that an independent assessment of the same information would reach similar results/conclusions. But a magical mystery tour it becomes, for sure, as it eerily readily offers the directions for correctly using magnets therapeutically to the qualified investigating student, while at the same time restricting access to this information to all others. For those that study magnetism, and for only those that study magnetism, this becomes a lesson worth waiting for.
01-20-2008, 03:54 AM 
Post #69

Health and Fitness <http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=59
"I have worked in many fields through out my life, I have seen remarkable effects from magnets. During the 80s I worked as a farrier, I worked on many horses in conjunction with a vet treating hoof problems. On shaley hooves that had slow growth rates we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were healthier, in some cases I saw incredible growth rates." - daedong REBEL FROM OZ

To the educated mind, the information embedded within stated scenario, when extracted and interpreted correctly, becomes a "Rosetta Stone" in the science of magnetism. Due to my understanding of magnetism, I am able to recognize and learn from an important lesson concerning biology and magnetism, presented as a key to unlocking magnetism's potential as an ally to man. And access to this key, contained within the object statement/testimony, is only obtainable by a suitable education concerning magnetism. My interests and investments applied to this topic over the years have just hit pay dirt, again.

Evidence of a high degree of knowledge concerning biology and magnetism, and the artistry of its use, has been preserved, perhaps only because of the unique application inherent in the described treatment of the horse's hoof. Not only is this a record of magnetism/magnets being used to promote better health, but it presents itself as perhaps the only record of magnetism/magnets being used correctly to promote better health. From the facts made available/introduced by this testimony, a working method of treatment with magnets can be deduced, but not readily. I advocate extreme caution concerning any application of information being discussed now. The rule, that magnets placed on the body are harmful, still stands, as it was introduced by the theory of Magnetrition, but it appears there is a loophole, that was found and utilize many years ago. It requires a very keen eye to notice the somewhat hidden methodology practiced with magnets which can lead to positive health benefits. From my perspective, I just received a very, very important, informative message. But I don't know from whom, or when. And the address on the message is to where and when, magnetics become understood. The element of time becomes mastered and manipulated by the author of this message I've received. It's like finding a time capsule, with the words written on it, "to be opened by one intelligent enough". Perhaps, I've only opened it a little, perhaps we've only just begun.

*A Man of God, a Genius Did Pay a Call, Has Visited.* 

So it's like this, you see, some 20 years back, after doing a little studying, I came up with this idea of how you have to move in the magnetic field to stay healthy, and I called it Magnetrition. It explains how astronauts suffer from not taken the magnetic field with them when they go to space, and how people suffer when they don't move enough in the Earth's field, even down here on the planet. So I set up shop, and I'm pushing this idea on NASA, and anybody else I can, for the last 20 years. A common response from people after I inform them of my work, is to ask me about magnets that people buy and wear. And I have been informing them that the theory/premise guiding my understanding indicates magnets placed on the body would be harmful. Now, after 20 some years of thinking along these lines, in walks this guy who takes magnets and can heal people with them, and he does this without breaking the rules governing Magnetrition. He disproves, not what I've been saying for 20 years, but an assumption I had sort of arrived at. So I get this guy to do this trick over and over again, and I start to notice how he is using the rules I've been aware of, in a way I was unaware they could be. And then, this guy gets up and goes, not to where, but to when?

The method this guy was aware of and preserved in this example of its utilization, I suggest be called or referred to as "the kiss of death" protocol, for the use of magnets therapeutically. This is not official yet, but results from running numerous hypothetical scenarios, indications are that "temporary" placement on the body of magnets of suitable strength should result in beneficial side effects. Most important, but until now little understood, is the fact that to obtain positive results using a magnet for healing one must be aware that he is actually threatening the body with the deadly properties of the magnet, and that these properties be administered at its lowest possible dose/strength, while timing plays an equally important role. The magnet is a tool, used to promote healing in an area of the body. The destructive forces of the magnets are merely used to threaten a specific area of the body, thereby causing the body to respond by giving healing attention to the area affected by minute/minimal yet detrimental effects caused by magnetic exposure in this way. The kiss of death protocol describes how the "temporary", the kiss like application of magnetism/threat of death can be used to call the body's healing attention to specific areas, and manipulate this response through an artful withdrawal of the initially imposed harmful condition. In other words, it appears that the key to using magnets is in the timing of their use. When the magnet just kisses the body, the body senses something is wrong in that area and healing elements converge there in an attempt to make everything right. The magnet is used to initiate this response, and maintain it for a short period of time only, in order to activate/achieve healing. The unique nature of magnetism used in the realm of biology/medicine begins to reveal itself through this application. A burn, a cut, or broken bone would initiate a similar response by the body's repair mechanism, but whereas they would each cause physical harm, the threat posed by magnetic force merely restricts energy production within the cell. The harm caused is not directly structural in nature. No physical damage initially results from the placement of the magnet on the body, instead, energy production within cells diminishes in the area affected/under the influence of the imposed magnetic field. I have concluded no real estimates as to how long a magnet would/should be kept in one position in relationship to cells of the body in order to facilitate desired healing results, but from the example shared in this testimony, a week or so appears to be a sufficient time to get the body's attention. A magnet permanently kept on the body, stationery in relationship to cells, is harmful and would begin to show its detrimental effects over time. But just a little bit, temporarily, seems to have been used successfully for healing in our history. I've just received word of it.

What this means to me, and I think will to anyone who takes time to study the data concerning this matter, is that soon people will begin to use magnets for therapeutical purposes, and for the first time use correct directions, which when followed correctly lead repeatedly to the desired positive predictive outcome. This discovery signifies magnetism's medicinal aspects/benefits becoming recognized as the science it began as.

This has been a report from 7 days headstart on a newly revealed path leading mankind toward his destiny.
----------
Hunting and fishing? When I'm hungry, more so.


----------



## alanejackson

The Seed Finds Fertile Soil

Or

Ancient Directions for Healing with Magnets

From the reasoning revealed by the discovery that the Earth's magnetic field plays an important role in our overall health, I constructed/formulated the theory of Magnetrition in 1985. Since that time, I have been using this understanding of magnetism to alert me to the demonstrated misuse of magnets reported to me through personal experience with magnets. And it has worked pretty good as a spam blocker. For over 20 years now, of thinking about and exploring aspects of magnetism, this line of reasoning I've been following has indicated incorrect usage of magnets in every account I became aware of, until now. Like a dog, for years now, Magnetrition has shown it's disapproval of, it's distrust toward every report concerning magnets and healing, but this one, it has taken an extreme liking to. What makes it different from all the others, when noticed, becomes known as something simply quite amazing.

01-20-2008, 03:54 AM 
Post #69
"I have worked in many fields through out my life, I have seen remarkable effects from magnets. During the 80s I worked as a farrier, I worked on many horses in conjunction with a vet treating hoof problems. On shaley hooves that had slow growth rates we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof. I have no doubt that horses hooves treated in this way grew much faster and were healthier, in some cases I saw incredible growth rates." - daedong REBEL FROM OZ

Now, if you will follow me into the world of things seen, and things not seen, by asking the question "what is different about/between this account of magnets being used for healing, and all the others I've heard of. And keep in mind, while in this world of things seen and things not seen, the things not seen reveal themselves when you think about them. 

All the accounts I've heard of up until now, pretty much say "put this magnet on the injured area", and that's the basic directions implied. But this testimony/scenario of magnets being used for healing, includes/accounts for the element of "time". Yes, it's "time". In this scenario, the magnets are only temporarily on the body. Due to the growth of the horse's hooves, the magnets are slowly but continually moving in relationship to the body's cells. And the magnets are being moved further away from the cells all the time by the growth of the horse's hooves. The way magnets are being used in this demonstration, shows all the signs of meeting the criteria required to accomplish healing. 

This example implies that those who attempt healing with magnets and do not apply the element of time properly, will most likely be unsuccessful.

It is in/by the finding/identification of, and nullification/removal of a deficit, that the future becomes blessed with greater freedom. And learning best diminishes the worst of deficits.

This method of treating hoof problems, because I'm unable to disapprove its legitimacy, in my opinion stands as The Real McCoy. And the knowledge it illuminates under interrogation become lessons as to how things work, together. Hypothetically, this ritual of treating hoof problems has passed all the tests I can throw at it, and the more thought I give it, the more I become convinced that this is a actual record of the knowledge of how to heal with magnets was known and utilize in mankind's history. The feeling of fascination becomes overwhelming, when it seems "You Also" recognize that by preserving this knowledge within the acts of this ritual, has preserved the information intact, in a way word-of-mouth, and pen and paper could not do. It becomes magically easy to imagine some medieval wizard or Egyptian priests learning enough about magnets and medicine to correctly prescribe this as remedy, realizing, he would be sharing much about himself, but only to those of a certain intellect, that became acquainted with this ritual. Indications are this ritual has been continuing mainly due to the positive outcome when performed. It's author may have been the only one to have fully understood it, until now. The practical adult in me says I've come across what looks to be some useful information, but the kid in me says I've just received a message from Merlin, sent to another teacher's apprentice. For it requires what some may see/think of as illogical thought to run the maze of this message and arrive at the intended point being made. Someone of insufficient knowledge/understanding attempting/trying to understand/copy what they see occurring, would seemingly intentionally easily be led to assume magnets are good for the body, and thereby be unable to replicate similar results in other injuries. To understand what is really occurring, one must work under the premise that the magnets are harmful, and that appears as something large and dangerously illogical to the uninformed mind, easily led astray by a superficial examination. So, the kid in me says it's a message from a knower carried through ritual by many not knowing, to another knower in the future. And the gift of this knowledge allows us to be more of a user of magnets where once we were just aware of them.


----------



## fogtender

HELLO, Hello, hello... Anybody home?  Guess the Light's burnt out...


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> HELLO, Hello, hello... Anybody home? Guess the Light's *burnt out*...


 
Word! lol


----------



## California

fogtender said:


> HELLO, Hello, hello... Anybody home?  Guess the Light's burnt out...


I think we've lost a few brave pioneers who were willing to give their all for the sake of science and haven't been heard from since.





Gatorboy said:


> The guy is onto something. I've inserted some magnets in my ass and have been downright regular. The only downside is digging those magnets out again to reinsert them.


GB, we're all worried about you. Sorry that didn't work out. I think they have to be digital magnets for that application.





Dargo said:


> Now I'm worried. I shoved some magnets up my ass and swallowed some others hoping to have everything covered that way. *However,* I didn't pay any attention to their alignment.  Now I'm afraid that I'm going to become bi-polar!
> 
> Please help. I've set up a bank account where my Nigerian lottery funds are deposited to accept donations to help cure bi-polar if I catch it.


Help Is On The Way!!! I forwarded to you an overpayment I received, on a tractor I just sold to some Brit. Hope that helps!

Daedong, are those horses staying regular now or whatever their problem was?


----------



## daedong

Alan, I am only a bum  on the subject, the use of magnets is nothing new.

http://www.garrardshorseandhound.com.au/shop.cfm?action=getcat&category=142
http://www.animalmagnetism.info/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=42&Itemid=56
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6062008-description.html
http://www.sporthorse.co.uk/gygax/Magnetic.htm


----------



## alanejackson

daedong said:


> Alan, I am only a bum on the subject,....


 
Those in the future, realize we in the past all are. They search for thoughts from those who admit to it, because the truth is more likely found, abiding/living there.


"Gygax Magnotherapy Bell Boots fit comfortably around the hoof. "

You said you put the magnets in the hoof. That's a world of difference!!!!!!

".....we would implant magnets into the wall of the hoof."


----------



## alanejackson

That's what was different about your story, didn't just put a magnet on the hoof.


----------



## daedong

Alan, yes a technical difference I guess!


----------



## alanejackson

The situation we speak of is not easily noticed, but I have seen something similar occurring, due to the passage of time.

The web site links that you shared, tell of the same method you used, but they have become corrupted beyond understanding. Each act in the ritual is as a puzzle piece. Your method still retained enough pieces for the image the puzzle was meant to render be still accessible. Again, thank you for sharing.

Something similar; Many people know of acupuncture, I once saw a television program which showed a man who had been trained for 18 years to do acupuncture. From his own body he could "will" electrical impulses through his fingers into the patient through the needles. The guy balled up newspaper on the floor, held his hand over the newspaper and shot Sparks into the paper until it burst into flames. Our doctors try to use the same method, but rather than 18 years of training, they use an electrical box to get the Sparks for the needles. It's not the same. Can't cut corners that are important and still do the right/a good job.

"Gygax Magnotherapy Bell Boots fit comfortably around the hoof. They contain powerful magnets which penetrate the magnetic field deep into the hoof. The boots are......."

My understanding is; you would not want powerful magnets which penetrate deep!

When I first read your testimony, the fact that they were not a "bracelet" or "boots" drew my attention.

My analysis, derived from re-engineering, indicates the weakest of magnets, and the least penetration, would do the best job.

A more detailed account of the work you performed could still hold vital clues, and help toward better medical treatment for us all.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Danger Will Robinson!  Alien life forms approaching!!
Bone


----------



## alanejackson

_No robot, it's help on the way....._

*TIME DEGRADATION.............. THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR..................*


----------



## nixon

Put down the Bong,and step away from the keyboard .


----------



## California




----------



## rback33

Um. Wow. As (was it PG or AW?) was stated... the replies are the best... I have not iggy'd him, but blow past the drivel.


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> Yep, you are right, he should have been given a trial then hanged.... He showed no remorse for the people he killed, he did however sell himself out to keep from getting hanged (or however the deed is done).
> 
> He just rambled on and on about nothing in his "Magnetfesto" and was clearly not a stable person.... in both actions and deeds.


 
If he is guilty of the crimes he has been accused of, I agree he was clearly not a stable person, and his actions and deeds would be classified as criminal in nature.

Also, for reasons of morality, logic, and education, I would have to classify the actions and deeds which you propose as criminal in nature, if performed as you suggested.

In an effort to solve the societal problem caused by unstable persons, studying/questioning such individuals can be vital evidence leading toward a solution. To not have access to such evidence doesn't seem logical toward that goal. The destruction of such evidence would facilitate ignorance concerning the act, like Ruby killing Oswald after the JFK assassination. It should raise suspicions concerning an effort to hide "important" evidence. 

Charles Manson is still in prison, I think, if so, a psychologist can still go to him and ask questions and learn about an incident to be avoided if possible in the future. Why can't we ask questions of Timothy McVeigh, and possibly learn from the source any longer? Something fishy going on. 

We are shooting ourselves in the foot. Who/how is it helping when we destroy important clues toward solving societal problems?

Two wrongs, just makes right more distant from us.


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> Um. Wow. As (was it *PG *or AW?) was stated... *the replies are the best*... I have not iggy'd him, but *blow past the drivel*.


Like I am right now?
It's like... umm well.. I don't know.
Yes, I do know.
It's like opening up the Sunday paper for me, and throwing most of the pages to the side, and going directly to the entertainment and comics section lol


----------



## DaveNay

alanejackson said:


> _No robot, it's help on the way....._
> 
> *TIME DEGRADATION.............. THIS LOOKS LIKE A JOB FOR..................*



_ Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me cuz we need a little controversy, cuz it feels so empty without me
_


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> _ Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me cuz we need a little controversy, cuz it feels so empty without me_


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFbRc0eZmcU[/ame]

???????????


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson Viewing Thread 



Magnetosynthesis

shall I hold my breath?


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> shall I hold my breath?


 
Long enough to get something from it, I hope.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Long enough to get something from it, I hope.


 now THAT was funny, and almost down to earth lol


----------



## alanejackson

*Rainbow in our lives

Or

A Reminder
* 
Some say the planet Mars does not have a magnetic field. And, some say we would not have the atmosphere that we do, if it were not for the Earth's magnetic field. The word "firmament" may be referring to our atmosphere and its ability to maintain life, when mentioned in the Bible.

A rainbow, it has been said, is a token or symbol of a covenant between God and earth. But, have we recently learned that without a magnetic field there would not be rainbows? Is a rainbow also a sign of a magnetic field on a planet?

From the reports, Jesus was called many names, and Carpenter and Rabbi are two of them. A worker with wood, and someone that studies and teaches the written history. 

A rocking chair, and a cradle are called so because they have bows on the parts that touch the earth, where they stand. And a study of the theory of Magnetrition points to rocking chairs and cradles being used as a tool/method of keeping a person cells more active in movement within the Earth's magnetic field. This being done, to facilitate healthy growth in our cells, because this need was learned through the practice of animal husbandry over the years. Such as the need to turn the birds egg during incubation.

What is known as the Lords prayer, in the New Testament, has the words "in/on earth as it is in heaven". Could this be referring to the covenant between God and earth? Could this be referring to the "bow in the cloud" as well as the "bow of the cradle"? Are rocking chairs and cradles tokens of man beginning to understand God's covenant with the flesh of the Earth?

Some people, when they learn about the theory of Magnetrition, say that it needs to be proved. And they say more experiments have to be done to prove it. I usually respond by disagreeing with them. I point out that the idea is similar to the requirement of having to turn people every two hours to prevent bedsores. We have learned through the accumulation of knowledge acquired through observation that bedsores occur when people are not turned every two hours. If you were to teach/share this rule for preventing bedsores to people not previously aware of it, and a student asked for prove of this need, is there an experiment that could do that? 

Seems to me, a person must rely on the accumulated evidence. If his faith in the evidence is weak, study should strengthen it. It seems the only way to prove it through experimentation is not to do it. And that doesn't make sense.

Genesis 9:12 And God said, This is the token of the covenant which I make between me and you and every living creature that is with you, for perpetual generations: 13 I do set my bow in the cloud, and it shall be for a token of a covenant between me and the earth. 14 And it shall come to pass, when I bring a cloud over the earth, that the bow shall be seen in the cloud: 15 And I will remember my covenant, which is between me and you and every living creature of all flesh; and the waters shall no more become a flood to destroy all flesh. 16 And the bow shall be in the cloud; and I will look upon it, that I may remember the everlasting covenant between God and every living creature of all flesh that is upon the earth. 

17 And God said unto Noah, This is the token of the covenant, which I have established between me and all flesh that is upon the earth.

Genesis 1:20 And God said, Let the waters bring forth abundantly the moving creature that hath life, and fowl that may fly above the earth in the open firmament of heaven.

Matthew 6:10 Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven. (King James Version)

Matthew 6:10 Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done, as in heaven, so on earth. (American Standard Version)

Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> I point out that the idea is similar to the requirement of having to turn people every two hours to prevent bedsores. ............... If you were to teach/share this rule for preventing bedsores to people not previously aware of it, and a student asked for prove of this need, is there an experiment that could do that?
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/alanejackson/index.htm


 
Yes, there is an experiment.  You would start with 2 control groups.  Have a group that doesn't get rolled over a and another group that does. When one group gets bed sores and the other doesn't, you have proof.  

Your analogy isn't a good one Alan.  People get bed sores from lying in a bed for 24 hours a day, so yes they need to be rolled every few hours to relieve pressure (bed) sores.  It has nothing to do with mgnetrition.  Gee, this is fun because it is so easy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> Yes, there is an experiment. You would start with 2 control groups. Have a group that doesn't get rolled over a and another group that does. When one group gets bed sores and the other doesn't, you have proof.
> 
> Your analogy isn't a good one Alan. People get bed sores from lying in a bed for 24 hours a day, so yes they need to be rolled every few hours to relieve pressure (bed) sores. It has nothing to do with mgnetrition. Gee, this is fun because it is so easy.


Modern medicine has taught me that 2 hr turns are the norm in any setting to prevent pressure wounds.
Sometimes MORE often than that depending on a lot of things regarding the patient's condition.
Keep trying to convince us Alan.
It has jackshit to do with anything your wild mind has concocted, and I take great umbrage at you using/quoting scripture to back your bullshit up.
Jesus is the divine Physician.
You have no link or CLUE as to the hows or whys of what you say.
You're a drugged out space case trying to convince the masses that you have the key to longevity, all things biblical yadda yadda yadda..
Keep posting and I'll keep telling you just how nutty you are.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh .. he's replying..  ...


----------



## Tractors4u

pirate_girl said:


> Oh .. he's replying..  ...


 
He has been working on his reply for 20 minutes, must be a good one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> He has been working on his reply for 20 minutes, must be a good one.


The reply, or the fattie he's smoking while doing so?
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tractors4u

Come on Alan, we are waiting to shoot down your newest little nugget of wisdom.


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> Yes, there is an experiment. You would start with 2 control groups. Have a group that doesn't get rolled over a and another group that does. When one group gets bed sores and the other doesn't, you have proof.
> .


 
Your way people get bed sores. I talking about trying to prevent people from getting them.

If we did things your way, it would become obvious at the end of your actions/experiment, that the evidence was used to cause some to have bedsores, when it should have been used to pervent them.

The accumulated evidence is not enough for you, to change your behavior, it would seem. And you would have it be used to harm people, rather than help them. And, while you are doing it, you are saying, these people being not turned, possibly, are going to help others not to suffer, by me "not" turning them. Because the evidence lead me to an experiment, and not an understanding, yet. And, at the end of your experiment we would learn that the evidence was right, but used to make some suffer because you didn't want to accept it as it was, thus; you must not have studied it enough. I'm not talking about repairing tractors, this is people lives you would be playing with, when studying could have prevented suffering.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> And, at the end of your experiment we would learn that the evidence was right, but used to make some suffer because you didn't want to accept it as it was, thus; you must not have studied it enough. I'm not talking about repairing tractors, this is people lives you would be playing with, when studying could have prevented suffering.


 
We could experiment with lab rats.  You missed my point Alan.  I was trying to show you how to set up an experiment.  You don't seem to believe in experimenting or in hard factual evidence do you.  You would rather trust in your cannabis enduced delusions rather than science.  

Besides, it took you 30 minute to come up with that response, I expected more from such a knowledgeable studied man.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Your way people get bed sores. I talking about trying to prevent people from getting them.
> *It's called MODERN DAY MEDICINE. IT WORKS*
> 
> If we did things your way, it would become obvious at the end of your actions/experiment, that the evidence was used to cause some to have bedsores, when it should have been used to pervent them.
> *You have nothing to support what you say, at ALL*
> 
> The accumulated evidence is not enough for you, to change your behavior, it would seem. And you would have it be used to harm people, rather than help them. And, while you are doing it, you are saying, these people being not turned, possibly, are going to help others not to suffer, by me "not" turning them. Because the evidence lead me to an experiment, and not an understanding, yet. And, at the end of your experiment we would learn that the evidence was right, but used to make some suffer because you didn't want to accept it as it was, thus; you must not have studied it enough. I'm not talking about repairing tractors, this is people lives you would be playing with, when studying could have prevented suffering.


*Alan, did you happen to have a family member with a large decubitus ulcer at some point or something?*
*I prevent such suffering because I practice what I have learned and make sure others under my charge do the same.*
*I am a nurse, I have a license.*
*What do you have to back up anything you say?*


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> We could experiment with lab rats.


 
Or study.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Or study.


 
How can you study a lab rat without experimenting on them first?


----------



## California

Here ya go! Round 27. Dingggg!!!

                        LONDON (Reuters): *Tiny magnets used in anti-cancer gene therapy*


----------



## Tractors4u

California said:


> Here ya go! Round 27. Dingggg!!!
> 
> LONDON (Reuters): *Tiny magnets used in anti-cancer gene therapy*


 
You are just going to encourage him.  Here is the difference in his theory and this article.  In the article you have real scientist/doctors doing research, not some would be hippie getting high and reciting misunderstood scripture.  Check this out:

"Tests so far have involved treating tumors just under the skin of mice. 

See they acually believe in doing test to prove their theories.  They aren't scared of the truth.  Mr. Jackson says things that he has no way to prove nor any evidense to back up his claims.


----------



## pirate_girl

I find it odd that he hasn't posted in here since a recent thing with who I _believe_ to be him on another site.
Pehaps he's gone up in smoke?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or... maybe he's finally found a greener pasture full of people who actually believe this stuff he says.


----------



## Tractors4u

Who keeps giving him rep points?  He keeps going from green to red.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> Who keeps giving him rep points? He keeps going from green to red.


Not me!


----------



## California

pirate_girl said:


>


PG, that reminds me of something I heard far away and long ago. I haven't heard it for years: "Let's get small!!!"


----------



## pirate_girl

California said:


> PG, that reminds me of something I heard far away and long ago. I haven't heard it for years: "Let's get small!!!"


haha!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

or he finally tested out the lemonade (Road Trip movie)


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Or study.


 

So what do you do, load up the "bong" and space out watching the rat scratch an itch? Suck down some cookies and milk.... while being amazed that the rats can understand your thought process and starts staring at you until you freak out and smash him to thwart the evil eyes from infecting the world.... oh, and while playing with magnets on the table.


----------



## Tractors4u

fogtender said:


> So what do you do, load up the "bong" and space out watching the rat scratch an itch?


 
Then the rat starts talking and Alan actually understands what he says.


----------



## nixon

Tractors4u said:


> Then the rat starts talking and Alan actually understands what he says.



So basically what Your saying is... He's Quoting his pet rat ? 
As a rat lover I find that somewhat offensive ,and improbable . Rats tend to have better sense .


----------



## California

The man sure gets around. From alt.folklore.urban:


Ralph Jones <ralph@nomeking.kahm> wrote:
>alanejackson <alanejackson@go.com> wrote:
>>A rainbow, it has been said, is a token or symbol of a covenant
>>between God and earth. But, have we recently learned that without a
>>magnetic field there would not be rainbows?
>
>Ummm, no, so I guess you can forget the rest.

The OP may be confusing a "magnetic field", which he has taken to be the ones
the planets create, with an "electromagnetic field", such as light is composed
of; without light one can indeed not have a rainbow, but it has nothing to do
with whether your planet's got a planet-size magnetic dipole or not.

Dave "of course light can't travel through a vacuum, so this is irrelevant in
 ACTUAL space" DeLaney
-- 
\/David    DeLaney    posting    from dbd@vic.com "It's not the pot that    grows the flower
It's not the clock that    slows the hour     The definition's plain for anyone to see
Love is    all it takes to    make a family" - R&P. VISUALIZE    HAPPYNET VRbeable<BLINK>
http://www.vic.com/~dbd/ - net.legends FAQ & Magic / I WUV you in all CAPS! --K.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> Then the rat starts talking and Alan actually understands what he says.


----------



## Bobcat

Ok, ok, you're almost there. So how do twinkies lead to magnets?


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Ok, ok, you're almost there. So how do twinkies lead to magnets?


Let's let the all knowing give us the answer, shall we?


----------



## alanejackson

*Bed Sores and Smoking*

Some people, when they learn about the theory of Magnetrition, say that it needs to be proved. And they say more experiments have to be done to prove it. I usually respond by disagreeing with them. I point out that the idea is similar to the requirement of having to turn people every two hours to prevent bedsores. We have learned through the accumulation of knowledge acquired through observation that bedsores occur when people are not turned every two hours. If you were to teach/share this rule for preventing bedsores to people not previously aware of it, and a student asked for prove of this need, is there an experiment that could do that? 


_>"Yes, there is an experiment. You would start with 2 control groups. Have a group that doesn't get rolled over a and another group that does. When "one group gets bed sores and the other doesn't, you have proof. "
_
Your way people get bed sores. I talking about trying to prevent people from getting them.

If we did things your way, it would become obvious at the end of your actions/experiment, that the evidence was used to cause some to have bedsores, when it should have been used to pervent them.

The accumulated evidence is not enough for you, to change your behavior, it would seem. And you would have it be used to harm people, rather than help them. And, while you are doing it, you are saying, these people being not turned, possibly, are going to help others not to suffer, by me "not" turning them. Because the evidence lead me to an experiment, and not an understanding, yet. And, at the end of your experiment we would learn that the evidence was right, but used to make some suffer because you didn't want to accept it as it was, thus; you must not have studied it enough. I'm not talking about repairing tractors, this is people lives you would be playing with, when studying could have prevented suffering.

_>We could experiment with lab rats._ 

Or study.

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*The knife has been sharpened.*

I learned, that although I might be wise, compared to someone older and wise, I'm naive.

Thinking that you know something, is kinda like going out on a limb. One must know there is a limb. One must know the limb, sufficiently, or an error of judgement may arise, while taking advantage of it as a tool, a means to a goal. Success depends on one's focused degree of criteria.

The Methods of Acquiring Knowledge -Roger Bacon
"There are two methods in which we acquire knowledge, argument and experiment. Argument allows us to draw conclusions, and may cause us to admit the conclusion; but it gives no proof, nor does it remove doubt, and cause the mind to rest in the conscious possession of truth, unless the truth is discovered by way of experience,...
For let anyone have the clearest demonstration about an equilateral triangle without experience of it, his mind will never lay hold of the problem until he has actually before him the intersecting circles and the lines drawn from the point of section to the extremities of a straight line." 1214 - 1292 From: A Treasury of Science (1958, Harper & Brothers)


----------



## pirate_girl

--------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




<--------

bad penny..
'nuff said..


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> Rainbow in our lives
> 
> Or
> 
> A Reminder............
> 
> 
> ........Genesis 9:12 And God said, This is the token of the covenant which I make between me and you and every living creature that is with you, for perpetual generations: 13 I do set my bow in the cloud, and it shall be for a token of a covenant between me and the earth.


 


Tractors4u said:


> We could experiment with lab rats.


 
Luke 11:
4. And forgive us our sins; for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from evil.

Matthew 6:
12. And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors.
13. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Facts, or what a man believes to be facts, are delightful... Get your facts first, and then you can distort them as much as you please.*

*-Mark (Twain) *


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> -------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--------
> 
> bad penny..
> 'nuff said..


 
http://radarsite.blogspot.com/2008/04/open-letter-to-president-george-w-bush.html

"If you recall, immediately after that fateful day in September, we rallied behind you as one and awaited your orders. We loyally supported the bloody but necessary wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, no matter how unpopular or unsuccessful they may have at times appeared. We have stood steadfastly behind you and have tirelessly fought against those internal enemies, those traditional leftist forces of multiculturalism, moral equivalency and pacifism, who would willingly give this wonderful country of ours away. We eagerly awaited your call, our call to duty. But it never came. Instead, you told us to go shopping."


----------



## pirate_girl

Ummmmmmmmmm yeah...

 
I think you're cuckoo for cocoa puffs, that's what I think..


----------



## alanejackson

Here, another parable.

In preparation for his medical examination, the man made a skirt out of Glad Cling Rap, and proceeded to his appointment wearing nothing but. Upon observing the man's attire, the practitioner responded with the words, "I can clearly see your nuts".


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Here, another parable.
> 
> In preparation for his medical examination, the man made a skirt out of Glad Cling Rap, and proceeded to his appointment wearing nothing but. Upon observing the man's attire, the practitioner responded with the words, "I can clearly see your nuts".


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> Here, another parable. In preparation for his medical examination, the man made a skirt out of Glad Cling Rap, and proceeded to his appointment wearing nothing but. Upon observing the man's attire, the practitioner responded with the words, *"I can clearly see your nuts". *


Hey! that was actually funny! 

*"So why are you trying to disguise your nuts?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alanejackson

While getting dressed after her medical examination, she asked the doc why he had used two fingers during the rectal examination. The doc replied, "I wanted a second opinion". 

Then, on the way out she asked, "I have a friend that has really bad dandruff, is there anything I could do to help him?" The doc said, "give him head&shoulders." Her reply was, "OK,...... but how do I give him shoulders?"


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> Hey! that was actually funny!
> 
> *"So why are you trying to disguise your nuts?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At the risk of repeating myself....
*"So why are you trying to disguise your nuts?"*
_Your jokes need to be in the adult forum...WWJD?_


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> While getting dressed after her medical examination, she asked the doc why he had used two fingers during the rectal examination. The doc replied, "I wanted a second opinion".
> 
> Then, on the way out she asked, "I have a friend that has really bad dandruff, is there anything I could do to help him?" The doc said, "give him head&shoulders." Her reply was, "OK,...... but how do I give him shoulders?"


Well Alan, you are proving that you are reading and that you DO have a sense of humor.
Cut the crap and look at some of the other threads.
Before I slap the shit outta ya..  LOL


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> _Your jokes need to be in the adult forum..._


 
Not really my jokes, I heard them on the radio. 

But "you" don't seem to be liking them.


----------



## American Woman

I think they are funny! It's just that lately we have been trying to keep the posts in their appropriate place.
At the risk of repeating myself....
*"So why are you trying to disguise your nuts?" I think this is funny too!*


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> Cut the crap .........


 
I'm on track. Are you movin every 10 mins? Got to have the right priorities. 

" READ THE BEST BOOKS FIRST, OR YOU MAY NOT HAVE A CHANCE TO READ THEM AT ALL." -- Thoreau

"How far that little candle throws his beams!
So shines a good deed in a weary world."
~William Shakespeare

"Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius -- and a lot of courage -- to move in the opposite direction."
Albert Einstein

"You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty." 
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Not really my jokes, I heard them on the *radio.*
> 
> But "you" don't seem to be liking them.


The radio?


----------



## Bobcat

Must be satellite radio. But he offered you flowers.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> I'm on track. *Are you movin every 10 mins?* Got to have the right priorities.
> 
> " READ THE BEST BOOKS FIRST, OR YOU MAY NOT HAVE A CHANCE TO READ THEM AT ALL." -- Thoreau
> 
> "How far that little candle throws his beams!
> So shines a good deed in a weary world."
> ~William Shakespeare
> 
> "Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius -- and a lot of courage -- to move in the opposite direction."
> Albert Einstein
> 
> "You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty."
> Mahatma Gandhi


Sweety, I am the most animated, moving person you'd ever meet.
I can't sit still for long.
I also eat an ultra healthy diet and adhere to everything I've ever been taught about good sense and good health.
As long as you're throwing the quotes around..
I think you know all about Ambrose Bierce.. don't you?
Didn't your alter ego go around quoting him ad nauseam in another forum??
Hmmmmmmmmmm???????????


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Must be satellite radio. But he offered you flowers.


cannabis isn't flowers lol


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> Must be satellite radio. But he offered you flowers.


I noticed the flowers....Allen can be sweet


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> ......I am the most animated, moving person ....


 
I might have been born at night, but not last night.

Are you over the age of 10?

If you set up a camera, and recorded yourself during a nights sleep, would you be found moving less than you did last year? Every year? 

It's not crap! Study and find out!


Psalms 119 The entrance of thy words giveth light; it giveth understanding unto the simple.

Previously, menopause has been thought of as signifying the end of a woman's childbearing years. But now new evidence indicates a more defining understanding, leading to its prevention. In this analysis, by disassociating menopause with aging, it's cure becomes obvious.

It is known that a woman will lose her menstrual cycle, her ability to carry a child within her, when her diet becomes deficient. The body of a woman can sense whether or not it has the ability to give birth, to bring the child within her to full-term. Movement in the Earth's magnetic field must occur at a rate that provides for sufficient circulation in the cells, of all warm-blooded animals. As with diet, a lack of movement causes a woman to lose her menstrual cycle because the body senses its inability to provide for the child.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> I might have been born at night, but not last night.
> 
> Are you over the age of *10*?
> 
> If you set up a camera, and recorded yourself during a nights sleep, would you be found moving less than you did last year? Every year?
> 
> It's not crap! Study and find out!


I am 48.
I move frequently during sleep which is why I wake up wrapped like a burrito in the sheets, or the bed a total mess from the tossing and *TURNING.*
Thanks for the e-flower master of knowledge, I am going to *TURN *in now, but no magnets will be involved.


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> I am 48.


 
If you set up a camera, and recorded yourself during a nights sleep, would you be found moving less than you did last year? Every year?


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> If you set up a camera, and recorded yourself during a nights sleep, would you be found moving less than you did last year? Every year?


 
I wouldn't know.
Can't say I have the interest to partake in any such experiment..


----------



## alanejackson

When you were younger, did you move around more during a nights sleep? Did you move more in the earth's magnetic field? 

I have been working on a idea for some 12 or more years now, and back in Dec 97 I built a device that should have the power to make people live a lot longer, healthier. The device, I call it "THE SHIFTER", causes a person to be moving in a magnetic field, (like the earth's), like kids do, or better. 

The device moves a magnetic field around me while I sleep. It is just a high-tech rocking chair or cradle. Facts have lead me to the understanding that we use the earth's magnetic field. And that people who do not move enough in a magnetic field like the earth's are unable to maintain good health.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> When you were younger, did you move around more during a nights sleep?* I have no clue, I was sleeping.*
> 
> Did you move more in the earth's magnetic field? *I don't know, I was sleeping, plus I was younger, and was probably sleeping.. did I mention I'd likely been sleeping comfortably all these years?*
> 
> I have been working on a idea for some 12 or more years now, and back in Dec 97 I built a device that should have the power to make people live a lot longer, healthier. The device, I call it "THE SHIFTER", causes a person to be moving in a magnetic field, (like the earth's), like kids do, or better.
> *I've been adhering to an idea for about 12 years now. It's called proper diet and exercise. Wow, what a concept!! *
> *It MIGHT just help me live longer!!*
> 
> The device moves a magnetic field around me while I sleep. It is just a high-tech rocking chair or cradle. Facts have lead me to the understanding that we use the earth's magnetic field. And that people who do not move enough in a magnetic field like the earth's are unable to maintain good health.


*Yeah yeah.. rocking is comforting, motion is comforting period!*
*That's why people like rocking chairs, hammocks, sailing...*

So do you market "THE SHIFTER?"
Can we get it mail order for only $99.95 plus shipping and handling?
Do you have a-- "But wait! order now and you'll receive not one but TWO German Pyrex glass bongs and a year's supply of black cherry incense to enjoy as you relax in the magical, comforting motion of........
Drum roll: 
THE SHIFTER!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> "But wait! order now and you'll receive not one but TWO German Pyrex glass bongs and a year's supply of black cherry incense to enjoy as you relax in the magical, comforting motion of........



OK, thats the one.

What did you say the phone number to order is?


----------



## DaveNay

pirate_girl said:


> *Yeah yeah.. rocking is comforting, motion is comforting period!*
> *That's why people like rocking chairs, hammocks, sailing...*
> 
> So do you market "THE SHIFTER?"
> Can we get it mail order for only $99.95 plus shipping and handling?
> Do you have a-- "But wait! order now and you'll receive not one but TWO German Pyrex glass bongs and a year's supply of black cherry incense to enjoy as you relax in the magical, comforting motion of........
> Drum roll:
> THE SHIFTER!



I thought the sh!tter was invented several thousand years ago?


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> I thought the sh!tter was invented several thousand years ago?


I thought that was back in the late 1800's..
Thomas Crapper?
Oh wait.. that's not true.. he was a plumber, however..


----------



## Dargo

pirate_girl said:


> *Yeah yeah.. rocking is comforting, motion is comforting period!*
> *That's why people like rocking chairs, hammocks, sailing...*
> 
> So do you market "THE SHIFTER?"
> Can we get it mail order for only $99.95 plus shipping and handling?
> Do you have a-- "But wait! order now and you'll receive not one but TWO German Pyrex glass bongs and a year's supply of black cherry incense to enjoy as you relax in the magical, comforting motion of........
> Drum roll:
> THE SHIFTER!



Hey, what have you guys been doing?!  I've been gone to California for a while and I get back to find that we've had 23 earthquakes around my home town!!  I don't think that rocking motion is too comforting!  I got back in time to feel a 4.0.  I didn't think it was comforting at all.  Oh well, at least I'm not going to have any hot flashes anytime soon...


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> Hey, what have you guys been doing?! I've been gone to California for a while and I get back to find that we've had 23 earthquakes around my home town!! I don't think that rocking motion is too comforting! I got back in time to feel a 4.0. I didn't think it was comforting at all. Oh well, at least I'm not going to have any hot flashes anytime soon...


That 'll teach you to leave home  It wasn't us....you didn't tell us you were leaving so we could plan anything!


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> Did you move more in the earth's magnetic field? *I don't know, I was sleeping, plus I was younger, and was probably sleeping.. did I mention I'd likely been sleeping comfortably all these years?*!




If you set up a camera, and recorded yourself during a nights sleep, would you be found moving less than you did last year? Every year? 



pirate_girl said:


> Can we get it .......


 
I did.


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> [/color]
> 
> If you set up a camera, and recorded yourself during a nights sleep, would you be found moving less than you did last year? Every year?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.


 
That is because we get older and are practicing for when we get to sleep forever, we don't move much at all then....


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> That is because we get older and are practicing for when we get to sleep forever, we don't move much at all then....


 
If you see the train coming, shouldn't you get out of it's way? 

I have been working on a idea for some 12 or more years now, and back in Dec 97 I built a device that should have the power to make people live a lot longer, healthier. The device, I call it "THE SHIFTER", causes a person to be moving in a magnetic field, (like the earth's), like kids do, or better. 

The device moves a magnetic field around me while I sleep. It is just a high-tech rocking chair or cradle. Facts have lead me to the understanding that we use the earth's magnetic field. And that people who do not move enough in a magnetic field like the earth's are unable to maintain good health.

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/7641/shortcut.html


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> If you see the train coming, shouldn't you get out of it's way?


Not if I am planning to catch it...



> I have been working on a idea for some 12 or more years now, and back in Dec 97 I built a device that should have the power to make people live a lot longer, healthier. The device, I call it "THE SHIFTER", causes a person to be moving in a magnetic field, (like the earth's), like kids do, or better.


 
They call that a rotisserie. If you built such a device, you should know that it doesn't work by now after having it spin you around for almost ten years....



> The device moves a magnetic field around me while I sleep. It is just a high-tech rocking chair or cradle. Facts have lead me to the understanding that we use the earth's magnetic field. And that people who do not move enough in a magnetic field like the earth's are unable to maintain good health.


 
What you are getting is dizzy and then followed up with motion sickness and have somehow related that to some kind of a positive trip...

It appears that you will have to reseach some more to establish that the magnetic fields are already in constant motion from pole to pole. You don't have to "Move" to have the fields already passing though your body. Here is a very simply diagram that may help you grasp this concept of the current....


*+ Positive (North Pole) *


*to the *

*- Negitive (South Pole)*



That is how the current moves between the North and South Magnetic poles, it is always moving even when you are not, it is a big circle with all the lines of energy lined up between the poles, as the earth spins, the fields cut though you like spokes on a wheel.

Now go load up the old bong, and space on that vision!


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> ..... and space on that vision!


 
No offence I hope, but I've read your replies.

I'll see what NASA says, after they try it also. 


Date: 6 Feb 1999. Hi Alane, Intristing thoughts... On you web page. I have these questions though. 1. I am not aware of any evidence that magnetotactic bacteria were observed to live in vertabrates, including humans. 2. I would like to learn more about the evidence that astronauts were suffering from deficiency of magnetic fields. Where is this information comming from? I like your ideas. But we cant accept ideas without seing the evidence for them. This is how we learn. This is the heart of real science. Let me know...... All the best... - Gunther Kletetschka physics, geophysics, geology, Rock Magnetism, NASA - Goddard Space Flight Center, Laboratory of Terrestrial Physics, Code 921, Astrochemistry, Code 691. "The best feelings are when solving the mysteries. Not experiencing this is like being dead." -- Albert Einstein


----------



## nixon

Geez ! You'd think a Guy with all Gunther's academic accomplishments could at least afford a spell checker .


----------



## alanejackson

nixon said:


> Geez ! You'd think a Guy with all Gunther's academic accomplishments could at least afford a spell checker .


 
Well, he said my "web page". I don't spell that good. He may have been trying to come down to my level.

Still, I told him to study, at the "Library" 


*"By way of the father, to his child".*

*or*

*"May this go to your head". *

To the individual;

The means to an education has been laid out before you. Found here, as it should be, freely offered, this information when accepted by you, will be an education.

The value of what is offered to you now, goes unnoticed by many. Some recognize mans' need for what is now being offered to you. Of those, some work toward keeping it available. Others work to keep it to themselves. Still others work to sell, what can be acquired here for free.

When a person begins to value the selling of information, he sees freely offered information as bad for his business. And after a person has paid for a small amount of information, he thinks others should too, and finds it hard to share freely with others what he was led to pay for.

As of yet, you have had to do nothing in order to be offered this gift of information. You may have to change your way of thinking in order to allow yourself to accept what is now offered to you.

Different combinations of the information offered, reveals knowledge as of yet, unseen.

The Library

Your Tax Dollars at Work!


----------



## California

From: rowehe@lp.musc.edu
Date: Thu, 24 Feb 1994 12:55:10 EST
Subject: Concerning your recent submission

Paleoanthropology Division
Smithsonian Institute
207 Pennsylvania Avenue
Washington, DC 20078

Dear Sir:

Thank you for your latest submission to the Institute, labeled
"211-D, layer seven, next to the clothesline post. Hominid
skull." We have given this specimen a careful and detailed
examination, and regret to inform you that we disagree with your
theory that it represents "conclusive proof of the presence of
Early Man in Charleston County two million years ago." Rather, it
appears that what you have found is the head of a Barbie doll, of
the variety one of our staff, who has small children, believes to
be the "Malibu Barbie". It is evident that you have given a great
deal of thought to the analysis of this specimen, and you may be
quite certain that those of us who are familiar with your prior
work in the field were loathe to come to contradiction with your
findings. However, we do feel that there are a number of physical
attributes of the specimen which might have tipped you off to
it's modern origin:


     1. The material is molded plastic. Ancient hominid remains
are typically fossilized bone.

     2. The cranial capacity of the specimen is approximately 9
cubic centimeters, well below the threshold of even the earliest
identified proto-hominids.

     3. The dentition pattern evident on the "skull" is more
consistent with the common domesticated dog than it is with the
"ravenous man-eating Pliocene clams" you speculate roamed the
wetlands during that time. This latter finding is certainly one
of the most intriguing hypotheses you have submitted in your
history with this institution, but the evidence seems to weigh
rather heavily against it. Without going into too much detail,
let us say that:

          A. The specimen looks like the head of a Barbie doll
               that a dog has chewed on.
          B. Clams don't have teeth.

It is with feelings tinged with melancholy that we must deny your
request to have the specimen carbon dated. This is partially due
to the heavy load our lab must bear in it's normal operation, and
partly due to carbon dating's notorious inaccuracy in fossils of
recent geologic record. To the best of our knowledge, no Barbie
dolls were produced prior to 1956 AD, and carbon dating is likely
to produce wildly inaccurate results. Sadly, we must also deny
your request that we approach the National Science Foundation's
Phylogeny Department with the concept of assigning your specimen
the scientific name "Australopithecus spiff-arino." Speaking
personally, I, for one, fought tenaciously for the acceptance of
your proposed taxonomy, but was ultimately voted down because the
species name you selected was hyphenated, and didn't really sound
like it might be Latin.

However, we gladly accept your generous donation of this
fascinating specimen to the museum. While it is undoubtedly not a
hominid fossil, it is, nonetheless, yet another riveting example
of the great body of work you seem to accumulate here so
effortlessly. You should know that our Director has reserved a
special shelf in his own office for the display of the specimens
you have previously submitted to the Institution, and the entire
staff speculates daily on what you will happen upon next in your
digs at the site you have discovered in your back yard. We
eagerly anticipate your trip to our nation's capital that you
proposed in your last letter, and several of us are pressing the
Director to pay for it. We are particularly interested in hearing
you expand on your theories surrounding the "trans-positating
fillifitation of ferrous ions in a structural matrix" that makes
the excellent juvenile Tyrannosaurus rex femur you recently
discovered take on the deceptive appearance of a rusty 9-mm Sears
Craftsman automotive crescent wrench.

                              Yours in Science,


                              Harvey Rowe
                              Curator, Antiquities


----------



## alanejackson

*Game:Jail:Out Free!!!*

*Explosion of Happiness.*

*Or*

*A Supernatural Sharing Between US.*


Time to learn, from History.

Where defeat comes from not trying.

And Heaven is the Future.

A place where many cannot go.

For it requires more faith in the knowledge you have acquired,
Then in the people around you, at any given time.

Your invitation is at the library, I'm sure of it. 

As History Reveals: Behind every good man, is the good, or nun at all.

It's a sign of the times, we are found in.

Proverbs 26: 11 As a dog returneth to his vomit, so a fool returneth to his folly.

12 Seest thou a man wise in his own conceit? there is more hope of a fool than of him.

Proverbs 29: 20 Seest thou a man that is hasty in his words? there is more hope of a fool than of him.


----------



## alanejackson

*Their Counterfeit Coin.*

*The Ungodly.*

*Or.*

*The Educated.*

The Democratic and Republican Partys have evolved into both sides of a monopolistic counterfeit coin. Their actions are efforts toward for filling their goals of under educating the average American citizen. Their practice of "hobbling thy neighbor" for temporary, short-term, political/monetary gains, undermines past efforts toward civilized behavior among all citizens in a society. Their abuse of representative positions, their many edicts designed to enhance personal gain for a few in their party, now requires that they maintain mercenaries squads protecting/isolating them from the electorate which they should be serving rather than enslaving. With each representative transforming themselves into dictators, the police state grows larger and more encumbering to all Americans. It goes against "Common Sense", for America's common citizens to have to forfeited/wave their inalienable rights in order to maintain corrupt politicians in positions of authority. The longer America waits to make a course correction, the more unfortunate it will become for everyone. Becoming more obvious each day, if we don't pay our debt today, the future pays more in every way.

Due to a child's ignorance, much in our society is labeled "Keep Out Of Reach of Children". Like the rule that a child should not smoke, it's obvious that the ignorant, the uneducated, the ungodly require restrictions placed on their behavior/experiences prior to adulthood/maturity. It's obvious from what the media offers the public, that a conscious effort to facilitate ignorance is being orchestrated, in our day. Galileo having had free speech and open public debate would have led to the greater education of the populace, in his day. Yet, the Pope and his political parrots campaigned for hundreds of years to maintain ignorance in their followers. Shortly before the administration invaded Iraq under false pretenses, shortly before Iraq chose to use the euro rather than the U.S. dollar as currency in exchange for oil, Saddam asked for a open public debate with those threatening to attack him. His attackers chose to bomb him instead. The administration, prior to this, had described the bombing of the World Trade Center as a cowardly act. Who is being denied free speech, those that would speak it, or those that would hear it? The facts that would lead to us, being better educated, making better informed decisions are being systematically kept from the public arena in order to maintain a irresponsible political elite in positions of leadership. When they could have insured a better educated populace by enforcing the law, free speech. 

They instead use the public's ignorance, which they orchestrated, as a reason that we should treat them as we would our father, and for them to treat us like their child. To be adopted by the politically elite requires that you forfeited/wave your constitutional rights and agreed to deny them to others.

Another Example: Patriot Acting - Not in the Public's Interest.
"Castle Country Message Board - Carbon/Emery's eCommunity"

"The opinions expressed on this board belong to their respective owners, and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of the Sun Advocate or Emery Co. Progress"

Topics Replies Author Views Last Post 

General:* Any topic is fair game here*
1/26/2006 Jesus And The Bed 6 alanejackson 84 Wed Jan 25, 2006 12:01 pm
2/13/2006 Jesus And The Bed 8 alanejackson 285 Wed Jan 25, 2006 12:01 pm
1/26/2006 Magnetosynthesis 1 alanejackson 17 Thu Jan 26, 2006 12:16 pm
2/13/2006 Magnetosynthesis 1 alanejackson 91 Thu Jan 26, 2006 12:16 pm
Utah: Public issues pertaining to the entire state of Utah
1/26/2006 Voluntary Erythropoiesis? Smoking! 0 alanejackson 1 Thu Jan 26, 2006 12:16 pm
1/07/2006 Voluntary Erythropoiesis? Smoking! 2 alanejackson 89 Thu Jan 26, 2006 12:16 pm

Near the end of January, I discovered a message board on the Internet, sponsored by newspapers serving our community. And I posted messages informing/sharing with others observations and conclusions based on personal research. My studies have uncovered evidence indicating that, 1) Osteoporosis can be prevented by insuring periodic reorientation in a magnetic field similar to earth's, 2) It's because of his efforts toward the mass utilization of the bed that Jesus has become an important figure in history, 3) And that new evidence and facts overlooked, amounts to smoking being beneficial to man. Realizing these topics are controversial, I was not surprised that after a few days, feedback/replies from others was prohibited by site moderators. After the holiday, on 2/21/06 when I accessed the Internet at the library like I usually do, I checked and found my messages had been deleted from the board. The next day when I sat down at the library computer, two people came over to me and demanded that I log off, and accompany them outside the building. I was then told that I was being barred from the premises where I had been a library patron for seven years.

Now, this message board is being run by the local "newspapers". Wouldn't you think somebody at the newspaper would notice many people viewing these topics, and then come to the conclusion that it would be in the public's interest to write an article in their paper concerning the information I shared? Instead, they chose to limit/restrict my ability to share these results/conclusions. Instead, the example they set is one contrary to the First Amendment, contrary to the law of the land. I think many people can study the information I've shared and learn what I have, but the bottom line is, that if a copy of the earth's magnetic field taken into space with the astronauts prevents the cellular deterioration known as osteoporosis, which now occurs during space flights, my conclusions are verified beyond a doubt. And more clearly it becomes understood that the efforts Jesus put forth, were indeed, so that we may have life more abundantly. It also becomes evident that those who have put forth effort toward restricting the sharing of this information, have been working for the opposite outcome.

Becoming involved with political parties is like becoming a union member. Within these gangs, people begin to think they can serve the party's whims rather than the laws set forth in the Constitution. The party leaders begin to think they have the numbers which allows them to make things up as they go along. And the power relinquished when individuals switch their allegiance from the Constitution to the party, corrupts those leaders. The political parties, and there subsidiaries, offer people enclaves where they no longer have to act like U.S.A. citizens.

John 12:46 I am come a light into the world, that whosoever believeth on me should not abide in darkness.

Psalms 82:6 I have said, Ye are gods; and all of you are children of the most High.

7 But ye shall die like men, and fall like one of the princes.

8 Arise, O God, judge the earth: for thou shalt inherit all nations.


----------



## nixon

alanejackson said:


> The Democratic and Republican Partys have evolved into both sides of a monopolistic counterfeit coin. Their actions are efforts toward for filling their goals of under educating the average American citizen. Their practice of "hobbling thy neighbor" for temporary, short-term, political/monetary gains, undermines past efforts toward civilized behavior among all citizens in a society.
> Well , Hell ,that settles it  . I'm going to Party with the independents !!
> Oh, I guess I missed the point. You meant Parties ,not partys


----------



## alanejackson

nixon said:


> alanejackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I guess I missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're trying to help others do the same?
> 
> Idols are placed, between you and the truth. In the hope that you won't go out of your way, and see the truth. The drug laws are just new Idols.
> 
> It is said that if you serve them, they will make your life better. If you attempt to serve them, you become part of a group that has decided not to wait for the fruits of education.
> 
> It has become like unto the time of Moses. Many that started along the path, with the Constitution guiding them like the cloud, have made the choice to turn back. They have stilled the heart of our government. They have asked for war, rather then join us in freedom. To live like animals takes less effort then the life of a human being. Less responsibility. Whereas humans must study our history; animals are barely aware of their own. They know not what they do.
> 
> We are at war, not over drugs, but over the meaning of The First Amendment. To give up on education, is to give up waiting for what God has to offer. The stage has been set up by ignorance. They have lost the meaning behind, the words that Moses shared.
> 
> Must history be repeated, for the many who choose not to study on their own?
Click to expand...


----------



## rback33

alanejackson said:


> *Their Counterfeit Coin.*
> 
> *The Ungodly.*
> 
> *Or.*
> 
> *The Educated.*



 YOU? Educated? Gimme a F'ing break. There are more misspellings and typographical errors than what my 5 y/o would come up with.   I have never iggied anyone for any reason, but you are just about to make my list. I know you have made to to a ton of lists already, but I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. There is no doubt that you are NOT worth my time.

Just was dumb enough to read the post of emails and receipts.... did you think we need proof that the rest of the world thought you as crazy as we do? Thanks for proving our point.


----------



## nixon

I looked up meandering in the dictionary . It came back as look up Alanejackson . It also referenced redundant .


----------



## alanejackson

rback33 said:


> There is no doubt that you are NOT worth my time.


 
Boy, he learned something. Now, maybe he will get off my leg and study the words instead.


----------



## Dargo

rback33 said:


> YOU? Educated? Gimme a F'ing break. There are more misspellings and typographical errors than what my 5 y/o would come up with.   I have never iggied anyone for any reason, but you are just about to make my list. I know you have made to to a ton of lists already, but I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. There is no doubt that you are NOT worth my time.



So I have to assume that it wasn't you who has given him rep points?!  It certainly wasn't me.  You gotta wonder exactly who here has fallen under his spell...unless, of course, he sent a gift package to someone for a bargain price.  Still, give him rep points for providing weed??


----------



## California

Could this be OregonAlex all over again?


----------



## alanejackson

For how can you tell whether an action was taken for national security, or political security. The actions of a government for the people and by the people, when administered, will be found to have bolstered, strengthened, and protected our inalienable rights, which were made known by our U.S. Constitution agreement. The actions which occur for political security interests can be recognized easily by the way they diminish the fulfillment of constitutional principles/values/laws. When the U.S. Constitution is administered correctly/truthfully, the legislative ability of Republicans and Democrats, Jews and Catholics, and blacks and whites is restricted/barred, and given only to Americans. Constitutionally, Americans should not be suffering from being too few. Divided, as we are, can't you see we have fallen? United, as Constitution abiding Americans, again we can stand? 

When Galileo began telling others of his discovery, why did the pope and his priests begin a campaign to discredit him? Would the truth, having been learned by everyone, threaten the pope and his organization's way of life? If it was learned, through open debate of the facts, that Galileo was correct, then the people would also be educated to/by the fact that the pope and his political groupies were wrong. History records that the pope chose to use the political power of his organization to persecute those not in agreement, "with him", rather than have open debate concerning the matter. The truth enhances the intellect of those who seek it, while causing the politician to expend his resources on damage control, instead. The U.S. Constitution is a byproduct of such historical events.


----------



## rback33

Dargo said:


> So I have to assume that it wasn't you who has given him rep points?!  It certainly wasn't me.  You gotta wonder exactly who here has fallen under his spell...unless, of course, he sent a gift package to someone for a bargain price.  Still, give him rep points for providing weed??



 Seriously....

You just gave me a thought though....you can approve and disapprove the rep points... are they really disapproval points you are seeing? I have never done that, but Alan may get me too....


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> So I have to assume that it wasn't you who has given him rep points?! It certainly wasn't me. You gotta wonder exactly who here has fallen under his spell...unless, of course, he sent a gift package to someone for a bargain price. Still, give him rep points for providing weed??


Well, he did give me a smiley with flowers  ....but I didn't give up any 
Rep Points for'em


----------



## alanejackson

rback33 said:


> "Keep your head and you heart headed in the right direction .......


 

2 Thessalonians 2:15   Therefore, brethren, stand fast, and hold the traditions which ye have been taught, whether by word, or our epistle.


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> ....but I didn't give up any
> Rep Points for'em


 
*"He who serves the state best, opposes the state most." -Thoreau*

*"A SHOW - ME STATE"*

*OR*

*"A DICTIONARY BECOMES MOST IMPORTANT"*

For me, last week was a big-E. A line of reasoning that I had been following for many years was confirmed.

It happen in a wink of an eye. Luckily I was ready, waiting, and expecting. No telling when or if the chance would avail it's self, as it did, again. So, please allow me to share with some, what is at this time, the deepest, most profound thought I've had the pleasure to entertain. While realizing, it's simply the next. 

In a report received by the radio, conveyed to my ear through sound, and from my ear to my mind, I heard talk about, why in Japan is it so hard to get people to learn English, even though each person takes 6 years of it while in school. Then it happen. For me, it allowed many unanswered questions to be moved to the answered pile, in my mind. As to give a reason, as to why those in Japan have trouble learning English, from a woman being interviewed, I heard the words, 

*"OUR SOCIETY IS NOT BASED ON VERBAL COMMUNICATIONS".*

For this is the main goal of a Christian based society, that it be guided by way of "LEARNING, AND REASONING THROUGH VERBAL COMMUNICATIONS". And since a man is best able to do this, Christianity places a man as leader, when people are in groups.

A woman's place, in a Christian based society, is were she has been found to be most helpful, with the children, in the home. Since her mental reasoning is not based on verbal communications, she is asked to welcome the child into this world. She is asked to use what she is best at, to communicate non-verbally, with the not yet verbal child. For the betterment of society, mainly it's young, verbal communications is not where a woman can be found at her best. 

A connection with the past, the reasoning behind words written down by those that have lived in the past, is best made a guide to us today, by way of a man. While women perform an equally important task of listening to the young. Christianity proposes that a society that places man as best able to make decisions, is one best able to gain from lessons learn in the past. A Christian society "is" based on verbal communication, with the past, for the benefit of the future.

Now lately, the USA has been trying out a society where a man's role is the same as a woman's. We have come to call it a consumer based society. A society where a man's opinion is equal to that of a woman's. A society that asks it's women to work at tasks traditionally reserved for men, and it's men need not excel in traditional ways. As the man was traditionally the one to leave the home to do his thing, now a woman is found more and more, not at home, not communicating with the young. And man, not with the past. The children are left alone, while the wage earners are not.

After having determined the cause of SIDS, (or crib death), biologically. That crib death is caused mainly due to the fact that all warm-blooded animals must insure movement in their young, such as being carried around like other primates do, until the young can get around on their own. Now I'm working on why the American Woman is not providing this needed requirement for her infant. In America, the women have asked for the opportunity to leave the home, to vote, as men have. They have been given a choice, continue to be taxed by the child, or be taxed by the government? Or both, where as one would suffer, the other to gain. The government was formed by the thoughts of men, and allowed to tax the wage earner ,thus gainning its ablity to proform work. It was not intended to be taking candy from it's babies. But it has come to this. As a nation, we are found back-sliding. For it is the way of the animal not to live by verbal communications. For man has been asked to walk with words, while women are having our children.

It takes a lot of time and effort to prevent crib death. Lately it can be found to have been spent elsewhere.

The countries' best chances, the kids' best chances, are found with a traditionally based woman, and a non-conforming man.

Verbal communications. Men, its up to you to make it seem most important, to all of us.


Justice Hugo Black--"Under our constitutional system, courts stand against any winds that blow, as havens of refuge for those who might otherwise suffer because they are helpless, week, outnumbered, or because they are non-conforming victims of prejudice and public excitement."

"WHO SO WOULD BE A MAN, MUST BE A NON-CONFORMIST"
"WHAT A BLIND-MAN'S BLUFF, IS THIS GAME OF CONFORMITY"
"FOR NON-CONFORMITY, THE WORLD WHIPS YOU WITH ITS
DISPLEASURE" -R.W. EMERSON

*1 Kings 3:16 Then came there two women, that were harlots, unto the king, and stood before him.*


*Subject: Child abuse.... again....*


*I just got this one, and really don't have time to feed it... I guess someone is upset.... Please take care of it!!!*


----------



## Tractors4u

That letter is just over 9 years old.  NASA is not doing anything with your idea are they?  I have read the very polite rejection letters on your website.  It is too bad that you can't focus your energies on something real.



alanejackson said:


> No offence I hope, but I've read your replies.
> 
> I'll see what NASA says, after they try it also.
> 
> 
> Date: 6 Feb 1999. Hi Alane, Intristing thoughts... On you web page. I have these questions though. 1. I am not aware of any evidence that magnetotactic bacteria were observed to live in vertabrates, including humans. 2. I would like to learn more about the evidence that astronauts were suffering from deficiency of magnetic fields. Where is this information comming from? I like your ideas. But we cant accept ideas without seing the evidence for them. This is how we learn. This is the heart of real science. Let me know...... All the best... - Gunther Kletetschka physics, geophysics, geology, Rock Magnetism, NASA - Goddard Space Flight Center, Laboratory of Terrestrial Physics, Code 921, Astrochemistry, Code 691. "The best feelings are when solving the mysteries. Not experiencing this is like being dead." -- Albert Einstein


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> When Galileo began telling others of his discovery, why did the pope and his priests begin a campaign to discredit him?


 
You sir are no Galileo


----------



## alanejackson

Tractors4u said:


> You sir are no Galileo


 
I was not talking about your lab rats.


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> A woman's place, in a Christian based society, is were she has been found to be most helpful, with the children, in the home.  While women perform an equally important task of listening to the young. Christianity proposes that a society that places man as best able to make decisions.
> As the man was traditionally the one to leave the home to do his thing, now a woman is found more and more, not at home, not communicating with the young. The children are left alone, while the wage earners are not.
> The countries' best chances, the kids' best chances, are found with a traditionally based woman, and a non-conforming man.
> Men, its up to you to make it seem most important, to all of us.


_  Women's lib isn't all it's cracked up to be. I love the fact that Redneck is a traditional family man and knows the importance of a wife and mother in the home. I will gladly let him be the stronger of us as a provider and parents, because I trust him. I don't believe every man is up to that kind of responsibility though. As a woman I'm very lucky to have a husband I trust....but not all men are worthy of this kind of trust and responsibility. Sometimes a woman is forced to do it herself. I'm not picking on MEN. There are women that don't know the importance of their place either._


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> I was not talking about your lab rats.


 

Alan, do you have a rat fetish?  Two posts in one evening about rats.  Do you like gerbils too?


----------



## alanejackson

Mark 8:33 But when he had turned about and looked on his disciples, he rebuked Peter, saying, Get thee behind me, Satan: for thou savourest not the things that be of God, but the things that be of men.


----------



## alanejackson

THE MONO-MAG-VERS-NET CREATING AND CONTROLLING DEVICE.


As people become aware of the fact, that the many cells of their body require movement in relation to a magnetic field, many will begin to realize the benefits of insuring such movement, (when in doubt), by utilizing a M.C.C. device.
The M.C.C. device will enable a person to create a more perfect environment, and this advantage will show itself most in the prevention, or rapid recovery from, a medical disorder. As important as meals and a warm room, the M.C.C. device insures that a persons cells are moving in relation to a definite magnetic field, thus compensating for immobility, due to injury or treatment of an illness. And insuring the best or strongest cell growth in areas of the body such as the immune system.


----------



## alanejackson

*THE SINGLE MOST REASON,*
*SO FAR.*

Lately, it has come to mind, that the attachment of a magnet to the egg of a bird, should represent the inability to move about, or be moved about in relation to a external magnetic field. The constant field relationship would cause the immobility, within the cell, of any magnetically driven movement, weather it be that of life form or not. This lack of movement should reduce the dynamic production of electricity, which would prevent the normal cell growth within the egg.

Such an act, as described, above, should be seen as the same as not turning, or moving a egg after it has been laid. And I believe that by seeing the egg as a cell, or group of cells can point out the importance of our movement.

Our movement seems best when we turn 180, as to that of our last heading or bearing, with respect to a compass, and to do so with set frequency within a set time frame.

The fact that the earth's magnetic field is moving around us, and that this movement is not always as much, as at other times, needs to be taken into account when the movement, within a magnetic field, of different cell types is being assessed. 

*IT IS NOT WHAT IS SAID, BUT IT IS IMPLIED.*

The information that we think we know, has been thought noticed, and documented. The many things yet to be known, are at this time being implied, yet go unnoticed. The reasons that block our comprehension of the unknown are what we must battle in order to grow in wisdom and understanding. 

Thinking that you know something, may keep you from thinking that you must know something.

*TIME & TRAVEL = A BROADEN MIND.*

*YOU CAN NOT TRAVEL WITHOUT TIME, BUT TIME MAY GO UNNOTICED.*


----------



## American Woman

Ok........Y'all are right, I'm blocking him. He's just too boring.


----------



## California




----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> 1 Kings 3:16 Then came there two women, that were harlots, unto the king, and stood before him.
> 
> 
> Subject: Child abuse.... again....
> 
> 
> I just got this one, and really don't have time to feed it... I guess someone is upset.... Please take care of it!!!


 

Psalms 119:136 Rivers of waters run down mine eyes, because they keep not thy law.


*I Am with Child*

*War, What It's Used for*

*Or*

*Another of Israel's War Presidents*

From 2 Samuel 11.

And it came to pass in an eveningtide, that David arose from off his bed, and walked upon the roof of the king's house: and from the roof he saw a woman washing herself; and the woman was very beautiful to look upon. And David sent and enquired after the woman. And one said, Is not this Bath-sheba, the daughter of Eliam, the wife of Uriah the Hittite? And David sent messengers, and took her; and she came in unto him, and he lay with her; for she was purified from her uncleanness: and she returned unto her house. And the woman conceived, and sent and told David, and said, I am with child. And David sent to Joab, saying, Send me Uriah the Hittite. And Joab sent Uriah to David. And when Uriah was come unto him, David demanded of him how Joab did, and how the people did, and how the war prospered. And David said to Uriah, Go down to thy house, and wash thy feet. And Uriah departed out of the king's house, and there followed him a mess of meat from the king. But Uriah slept at the door of the king's house with all the servants of his lord, and went not down to his house. And when they had told David, saying, Uriah went not down unto his house, David said unto Uriah, Camest thou not from thy journey? why then didst thou not go down unto thine house? And Uriah said unto David, The ark, and Israel, and Judah, abide in tents; and my lord Joab, and the servants of my lord, are encamped in the open fields; shall I then go into mine house, to eat and to drink, and to lie with my wife? as thou livest, and as thy soul liveth, I will not do this thing. And David said to Uriah, Tarry here to day also, and to morrow I will let thee depart. So Uriah abode in Jerusalem that day, and the morrow. And when David had called him, he did eat and drink before him; and he made him drunk: and at even he went out to lie on his bed with the servants of his lord, but went not down to his house. And it came to pass in the morning, that David wrote a letter to Joab, and sent it by the hand of Uriah. And he wrote in the letter, saying, Set ye Uriah in the forefront of the hottest battle, and retire ye from him, that he may be smitten, and die. And when the wife of Uriah heard that Uriah her husband was dead, she mourned for her husband. And when the mourning was past, David sent and fetched her to his house, and she became his wife, and bare him a son. But the thing that David had done displeased the LORD.

Because Uriah Didn't Question Government Officials, Because He Did Not Read, Because He Subscribed to Secrecy, He Played an Important Contributing Role in His Own Murder. Could you be used in such a way?
And the Woman Conceived, and Said, I Am with Child. Is the Medical Procedure Known As Abortion, the Premeditated Murder of a Child?

How the War Prospered? Who the War Prospered?

The Servants of My Lord, Are Encamped in the Open Fields; Shall I Then Go into Mine House, to Eat and to Drink, and to Lie with My Wife? Does the one that started the war?

The Sin of Not Being Aware, Places Us All in the Category of Sinners.

The story of Jesus tells us a how he died for the people's sins, because of the people's sins. It seems that one of the people's greatest sins is to do nothing while the innocent around them are being put to death. For we sin without recognizing it, being unaware of it. And the people's sins are against God.

The doctor of the future will give no medicine but will interest his patients in the care of the human frame, in diet, and in the cause and prevention of disease. - Thomas A. Edison.

Let food be your medicine, and medicine be your food. - Hippocrates

Psalms 119:126 It is time for thee, LORD, to work: for they have made void thy law.

Psalms 120:3 What shall be given unto thee? or what shall be done unto thee, thou false tongue?


----------



## nixon

alanejackson said:


> \.
> 
> 
> ]I Am with Child[/B]
> 
> [\/QUOTE]
> 
> Can't wait for the Baby shower !!! Should I bring common sense ,or lucidity ?


----------



## California

alanejackson said:


> *I Am with Child*


Dang! Did you ever figure out what caused it?


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> And the Woman Conceived, and Said, I Am with Child. Is the Medical Procedure Known As Abortion, the Premeditated Murder of a Child?


 
How the War Prospered? Who the War Prospered?

In the War against " Our Children Living", who's side are you on?


Genesis 3:16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, and he shall rule over thee.

Genesis 20:17 So Abraham prayed unto God: and God healed Abimelech, and his wife, and his maidservants; and they bare children.


----------



## American Woman

All this talk about being the boss over women and bearing kids? Sounds like Allane hasn't been laid in a while!


----------



## alanejackson

Isaiah 29:14 Therefore, behold, I will proceed to do a marvellous work among this people, even a marvellous work and a wonder: for the wisdom of their wise men shall perish, and the understanding of their prudent men shall be hid.


Isaiah 44:25 That frustrateth the tokens of the liars, and maketh diviners mad; that turneth wise men backward, and maketh their knowledge foolish;


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> All this talk...


 
Does she mean, wham bam thank-you mam?


----------



## American Woman

That is probably what you are used too with your thoughts about women...But I'm accustomed to more


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> All this talk about being the boss over women and bearing kids? Sounds like Allane hasn't been laid in a while!



OK. So I read this and think, "what the hell as he typed?" So I read the posts. Damn it Cory. You made me waste 46 seconds of my life.


----------



## alanejackson

rback33 said:


> You made me waste 46 seconds of my life.


 
What were you looking for, the symptoms of not being laid in a while?


Matthew 23:34 Wherefore, behold, I send unto you prophets, and wise men, and scribes: and some of them ye shall kill and crucify; and some of them shall ye scourge in your synagogues, and persecute them from city to city:


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> What were you looking for, the symptoms of not being laid in a while?


Rbakk I quoted him this time so you wouldn't have to waste 46 sec. (sorry) 
I can't help it...that was funny Alane


----------



## California

*Internet Troll Personality Disorder
*

 Trolls have existed from the early days of the Internets and Usenet. Before them were the oracles, wizards, scientists, illuminati members, prophets, and natural leaders. Regular and fluid social interaction has kept such people in check, holding them back by fear and thus preventing these positive traits from manifesting. Fortunately, the anonymity the Internet offers has paradoxically allowed people to show their true selves, with less brainwashing from social institutions. Thechisa theorizes that ITPD is a mutant strain of the otherkin fixation, and on some subconscious level its rabid afflicted believe themselves to be actual mythical trolls. There may be some truth to this, as their tendency to also be basement-dwelling nerds approximates the living conditions found underneath a bridge. 
*Diagnostic Criteria*

_The Internet Troll Personality Disorder is characterized by attention-seeking and disruptive behavior in anonymous, delocalized places of socializing. It is indicated by the following traits:_
 A tendency to make the most useful, interesting comments.
 An 18 charisma score that draws the attention of users toward them.
 The ability to create ideas that flow from person to person nonstop until they have made everyone spend their time in the troll's valuable communique.
 Such a brilliant command of social engineering, that the troll can trick others into fighting amongst themselves on the internet endlessly. (i.e. crossposting to two opposing usenet groups, tricking them into starting a flame war, then sitting back and watching the fun)
 High intelligence (16 or higher)
 High degree of social skills IRL.
 Uses multiple usernames as sock puppets (the more the better)
 Establishes dominance in a community by using multiple usernames
*Treatment*

 Researchers have experimented with everything from shock therapy to furry porn to castration to treat Internet troll personality disorder with no success. The psychodynamics of this personality disorder indicated that constant asswhooping may be the best treatment. Getting the research sample group out of their respective mothers' basements was difficult, and removing the hamburger and french fries from their hands and mouths was nearly impossible, but a little sunshine and exercise did these creatures good. After being taught the essentials of hygiene and manners, the trolls were ready for the treatment: women who really like to have sex. Within one week, the severity of the disorder was diminished for every patient, and within three months the patients were all symptom free.


----------



## alanejackson

California said:


> *Internet Troll Personality Disorder*





California said:


> Uh - can you cite some scripture in support of this?
> 
> Hey where's Crusader Rabbit?! I thought he'd be on the case by now!


 

Numbers 3:40 And the Lord said unto Moses, Number all the firstborn of the males of the children of Israel from a month old and upward, and take the number of their names.

Deuteronomy 20:13 And when the Lord thy God hath delivered it into thine hands, thou shalt smite every male thereof with the edge of the sword:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=e7pX9IHTDn8"]YouTube - Ace Ventura - When the Nature calls - Alrighty Then[/ame]

If you say so.......


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> I can't help it...




*"If you reward small intellectual men with higher salaries, they then get the better girls." -Margret Mead*

I quoted that to a woman not long ago, and her response was, "_she can say that_". The Constitution uses the words, "_We the people_...." "_All men created equal_". The word people could have been used, but they had a reason for using the word "men". Biologically, females work best within a pecking order. For this reason, the wise would not expect them to treat others as equals. The wise would not involve them in voting. Have political parties recently taken advantage of this aspect of female behavior, by allowing women into what was a man's responsibility, leaving us with beauty Queen's rather than statesmen? If women were to focus their interest/attention outside the home, would not the end becoming soon?

Most agree that history shows that Hitler first tried to send Jews outside of his realm. Why has Hitler and so many others felt the need to remove Jews from their society? Why did the Catholic inquisitors restrict Jews to the profession of banking? Why do Christians ask Jews to learn about Jesus?

_*LORD, who shall abide in thy tabernacle? who shall dwell in thy holy hill? *_

_*He that walketh uprightly, and worketh righteousness, and speaketh the truth in his heart. *_

_*He that backbiteth not with his tongue, nor doeth evil to his neighbour, nor taketh up a reproach against his neighbour.*_

_*In whose eyes a vile person is contemned; but he honoureth them that fear the LORD. He that sweareth to his own hurt, and changeth not.*_

_*He that putteth not out his money to usury, nor taketh reward against the innocent. He that doeth these things shall never be moved.*_
_*Preserve me, O God: for in thee do I put my trust*_


_*O ye sons of men, how long will ye turn my glory into shame? how long will ye love vanity, and seek after leasing? Selah.*_

When a person puts out his money to usury, does this show him to be unwise, uneducated by the past, ungodly? Do the people running the banks make the people they like, look wealthy on paper, with your money? By juggling money around, do people who have not worked get rich, while people who have worked awake to find themselves made poor? Why? Is history repeating itself because it was not noticed and shared?

The hope of every Christian is a world without the upperclass capitalist Jew mentality. I hope this comes about through conversion, (learning), but, God's will, not mine.

Is it the missing Enron monies, paying for a few to sleep in the White House today? And many in the Congress and Senate? How many in America would be shown to be ungodly by their bank account? How hard would it be for the godly to live in America today?

There was an old TV show called the millionaire. In the beginning of each show the millionaire would write out a check for $1 million. A guy working for the millionaire would then deliver the check to an unsuspecting person. That person receiving the check, would usually throw it away in disbelief, but by the end of the show, be digging in the trash to find it. What made us start using check's when we had money? Why counterfeit money when you can just write a false check, and not be seen as a counterfeiter, and the banks profit when you do? Today, if you do not wish your money to be used by unknown others, are you limited in the amount of cash you can be found with? Are you penalized for being godly, acting responsibly, and understanding?

Since Jesus, all are expected to keep track of time, not just some. By civilization, we mean a place where only those that treat each other as equals are permitted outside of captivity. Be not fooled, there are no exceptions. 

*"An individual in a bad society lives a bad life, an individual in a good society lives a good life." -Margret Mead.*


----------



## pirate_girl

So now you're divulging that you're anti-woman and hate Jews?


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> So now you're divulging.....


 
that you can't really read after all? 

People only see what they want to see.

PEOPLE ONLY SEE: WHAT IT MAKES THEM THINK OF;
WHAT THEY CAN WANT FOR;
AS FAR AS THEIR MIND CAN REACH;
AS LONG AS THEIR EYE WILL WORK;
WHEN OTHERS WILL TEACH;
WHEN THEIR MIND CAN HUNT.

John 5:30 I can of mine own self do nothing: as I hear, I judge: and my judgment is just; because I seek not mine own will, but the will of the Father which hath sent me.

Without free speech, without corrective criticism the chances/ability of the shuttle, soldier, and government completing their missions becomes compromised, lessened. Inciting/instigating/organizing a riot, in the military? Weapons of mass destruction? 

John 13:15 For I have given you an example, that ye should do as I have done to you.


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> Genesis 3:16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, and he shall rule over thee.


 
How important is the "in sorrow" to the health of the child?
Does the child experience the same out come, when cut out of the belly?
Are we really being helped?

Is the president there to rule over the army?
Should the president's army be voting in our elections?

A little of literature.

Excerpts from the book entitled "Looking Backward" by Edward Bellamy.

-"The Army is not allowed to vote for president?"
"Certainly not. That would be perilous to its discipline, which it is the business of the president to maintain as the representative of the nation at large.

-"Setting aside the actual cost of these additional years of education," I replied, "we should not have thought we could afford the loss of time from industrial pursuits. Boys of the poorer classes usually went to work at age 16 or younger, and knew their trade at twenty."
"We should not concede you any gain even in material product by that plan," Dr. Leete replied. "The greater efficiency which education gives to all sorts of labor, except the rudest, makes up in a short period for the time lost in acquiring it."

-"Ah," said Dr. Leete, "I am glad you used that illustration, for it is just the one I would have chosen to set forth the modern view of education. You say that land so poor that the product will not repay the labor of tilling is not cultivated. Nevertheless, much land that does not begin to repay tilling by its product was cultivated in your day and is in ours. I refer to gardens, parks, lawns, and, in general, to pieces of land so situated that, were they left to grow up to weeds and briars, they would be eyesores and inconveniences to all about. They are therefore tilled, and though their product is little, there is yet no land that, in a wider sense, better repays cultivation. So it is with men and women with whom we mingle in our relationships of society, whose voices are always in our ears, whose behavior in innumerable ways affects our enjoyment, -- who are, in fact, as much conditions of our lives as the air we breathe, or any of the physical elements on which we depend. If, indeed, we could not afford to educate everybody, we should choose the coarsest and dullest by nature, rather than the brightest, to receive what education we could give. The naturally refined and intellectual can better dispense with aids to culture than those less fortunate in natural endowments.

-"To educate some to the highest degree, and leave the mass wholly uncultivated, as you did, made the gap between them almost like that between different natural species, which have no means of communications.

-"Insanity, for instance, which in the nineteenth century was so terribly common a product of your insane mode of life, has almost disappeared, with its alternative, suicide."


Isaiah 29:18. And in that day shall the deaf hear the words of the book, and the eyes of the blind shall see out of obscurity, and out of darkness.


----------



## Tractors4u

That post jumped all over the place.  Not sure where you were going with it.  So what is your take on the military voting for the president?


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> Biologically, females work best within a pecking order. For this reason, the wise would not expect them to treat others as equals. The wise would not involve them in voting.


Only a pecker head thinks like this  



alanejackson said:


> Have political parties recently taken advantage of this aspect of female behavior, by allowing women into what was a man's responsibility, leaving us with beauty Queen's rather than statesmen?


 The fact is that there aren't many men today that have the balls to take on a "man's" responsibility. As usual women gotta clean up after them. 



alanejackson said:


> If women were to focus their interest/attention outside the home, would not the end becoming soon?


As long as there are women and "peckers"......
there's no end anytime soon


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> As long as there are women and "peckers"......


 
I was not talking about animals........ 

I was pointing out that crib death, and the way children/people are not being cared for in general, are signs/evidence of *men* not ruling as they should be.

Hebrews 10:26 for if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins, 

27 but a certain fearful looking for of judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour the adversaries.


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> I was not talking about animals........
> 
> I was pointing out that crib death, and the way children/people are not being cared for in general, are signs/evidence of *men* not ruling as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...this I agree with. I hated being put in the place of a man. It's too hard. And i will be the first to tell you that. But when a woman has to be there to take care of her family then that's when it good that we have some rights.
Click to expand...


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> Excerpts from the book entitled "Looking Backward" by Edward Bellamy.
> 
> -"The Army is not allowed to vote for president?"
> "Certainly not. That would be perilous to its discipline, which it is the business of the president to maintain as the representative of the nation at large.


 
Lets say you were a man, you had a woman/wife and 10 or so children, and the community where you lived held you responsible for instilling discipline. And some in your family were slow learners. 

Should you put your wishes up for vote? Your leadership? How long would it last, as a family group?



Numbers 18:10 In the most holy place shalt thou eat it; every male shall eat it: it shall be holy unto thee.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> I was not talking about animals........
> 
> I was pointing out that crib death, and the way children/people are not being cared for in general, are signs/evidence of *men* not ruling as they should be.
> *Ladies and gents, we now have to blame crib death on men not being the rulers in their homes, according to Mr. Jerkson.*
> *Or are you blaming medical science?*
> *WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?*
> Hebrews 10:26 for if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins,
> 
> 27 but a certain fearful looking for of judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour the adversaries.


 
*So people who have lost children through crib death have no one to blame but themselves, and YOU the Almighty (as you fancy yourself) have allllllllll the answers!!*

*So.. let me get this straight, God/Jesus/The Bible/Medical Science/LIFE EXPERIENCES have it all wrong, right??*

*You've found the fountain of youth, the answer to everything because you spout your shit about the importance of movement.*

*Nothing you say has anything to do with anything but YOU and you're own obsession with yourself and your wild imagination.*

*What ya smoking tonight? or are you tripping on your own ego?*


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Lets say you were a man, you had a woman/wife and 10 or so children, and the community where you lived held you responsible for instilling discipline. And some in your family were slow learners.
> 
> Should you put your wishes up for vote? Your leadership? How long would it last, as a family group?
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 18:10 In the most holy place shalt thou eat it; every male shall eat it: it shall be holy unto thee.


 
Oh shut up and go start a commune already...


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> *"If you reward small intellectual men with higher salaries, they then get the better girls." -Margret Mead*


 
Is that a true statement? I think she did say it, but is it true?


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> *Ladies and gents, we now have to blame crib death on men not being the rulers in their homes, according to Mr. Jerkson.*


 
No........... not me.

Genesis 3:16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, *and he shall rule over thee*.

You must not have been listening when he said it. Or, you're not a women. Or, your ruler/man didn't tell you. That sounds like it.

Not my idea. Is according to God, that which rules over men.

Read the words on the page, rather than run your month, child.


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> No........... not me.
> 
> Genesis 3:16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, *and he shall rule over thee*.
> 
> You must not have been listening when he said it. Or, you're not a women. Or, your ruler/man didn't tell you. That sounds like it.
> 
> Not my idea. Is according to God, that which rules over men.
> 
> Read the words on the page, rather than run your *month*, child.


 
Run my month?
How do I do that? 

PS.. Don't call me child, Sir.. that's a good way of getting me really pissed off at you.
Sounds like you're trying to preach, making yourself sound like some sort of leader..
Guess what? 
You're not!


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Run my month?
> How do I do that?
> 
> PS.. Don't call me child, Sir.. that's a good way of getting me really pissed off at you.
> Sounds like you're trying to preach, making yourself sound like some sort of leader..
> Guess what?
> You're not!


 

If you block him, you get the added benefit of ignoring him which is on par with farting in a bathtub...  Then you can see what everyone else is replying to him about without the hassle of having to see what dribble he is spouting...  I have blocked him for some time now and it is neat to read the responses by others to someone who is clearly not home but the lights are on, but very dimly.

Very entertaining....


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> If you block him, you get the added benefit of ignoring him which is on par with farting in a bathtub... Then you can see what everyone else is replying to him about without the hassle of having to see what dribble he is spouting... I have blocked him for some time now and it is neat to read the responses by others to someone who is clearly not home but the lights are on, but very dimly.
> 
> Very entertaining....


 
Thanks Foggy, I think I'll do that. 
Thanks too, you know who...


----------



## daedong

I come to this thread because while looking at "who was online" it showed there was at least 8  members  here. I thought something exciting must have been going on. Allan are they taking the piss out of you?


----------



## pirate_girl

daedong said:


> I come to this thread because while looking at "who was online" it showed there was at least 8 members here. I thought something exciting must have been going on. Allan are they *taking the piss *out of you?


I was.. but he's magically disappeared!


----------



## Bobcat

Will Earths magnetic field end in 68 years? If so, what will become of us?

An excerpt from a media release from the MEDIA RELATIONS OFFICE, JET PROPULSION LABORATORY, CALIFORNIA INTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, NATIONAL AERONAUTICS AND SPACE ADMINISTRATION,


> Scientists have been particularly intrigued by the Chandler wobble, since its cause has remained a mystery even though it has been under observation for over a century. Its period is only around 433 days, or just 1.2 years, meaning that it takes that amount of time to complete one wobble. The wobble amounts to about 20 feet at the North Pole. It has been calculated that the Chandler wobble would be damped down, or reduced to zero, in just 68 years, unless some force were constantly acting to reinvigorate it.





The magnetic field is suppose to be generated through a combination of thermal movement, Earth's daily rotation, and electrical forces within the core. Could the wobble be the source of some of this? If a water-filled fishbowl is turned at a constant rotation on a pottery wheel, the liquid inside will eventually rotate at the same speed as the bowl. If this happened within the earth, you would eliminate the motion from the set of forces generating Earths magnetic field. Give the table a regular nudge to induce a wobble, and the liquid will come out of sync with the bowl. Where will we get our nudge to keep the core moving somewhat independent of the rotation of Earth?

As seen in the following graphs, Earths magnetic pole has been slowly marching northward toward the geographic north pole. Is this because the wobble is decreasing?




If Earths magnetic field were to cease, there is no doubt that all of us would 'fry'. It is Earths magnetic field that keeps the solar winds from scorching Earth. Forget Star Trek, we have had our very own real life force field/shield that has been protecting us all these eons.



Now, until that happens (and I'm not saying it will), what other things is Earths magnetic field doing for us? As seen in the next graph, the intensity of the field is greater in higher northern/southern latitudes. Forget diet, environment, healthcare systems, all that crap. Could it be the greater intensity of the field on the higher north/south that is the cause of the greater longevity of northern/southern peoples?


----------



## alanejackson

bobpierce said:


> Will Earths magnetic field end in 68 years? If so, what will become of us?


 
Keep in mind, these people don't yet know they have to move every 10 mins, (or so), in a magnetic field. They're not aware that they would die without the Earth's field.

I've read where some think our magnetic field has gone away in the past.



bobpierce said:


> Now, until that happens (and I'm not saying it will), what other things is Earths magnetic field doing for us? As seen in the next graph, the intensity of the field is greater in higher northern/southern latitudes. Forget diet, environment, healthcare systems, all that crap. Could it be the greater intensity of the field on the higher north/south that is the cause of the greater longevity of northern/southern peoples?


 
The idea has made me think that when we go to other planets we might have reason to avoid some areas. But, with this new knowledge, we should be able to insure the proper setting, (magnetically) for us, anywhere.

Thanks for the pics, and a comment on topic. 
The one is better than the one on my site. I may upgrade.


----------



## alanejackson

daedong said:


> I ....


 
Are you working on that book that may help us all?
~~~~~~~~~

"I do not think the testimony gives the accounting of placebo being administered. There is definite harm, although minute, being inflicted upon the animal.

But my efforts to categorize the phenomenon described in the testimony does appear elusively intriguing. And its psychological implications evade comprehension, as of yet. My analysis of what this testimony reports is continuing at a rapid pace. After 20 years of developing the theory of Magnetrition, this piece of information recently acquired, is presenting itself as both challenge and purpose.

From the perspective of understanding the theory of Magnetrition, preliminary results from my analysis are finding astonishing conclusions. Indications are, this testimony describes an anomaly of a profound nature. I'm working on another report now, finding it difficult to put into words, believable words, the conclusions I'm arriving at during close examination under the light of Magnetrition. Danger flags keep popping up as I explore different avenues of thought. 

Unbelievable I know, at first, but indications are, magnets used in the way described, seem to acquire what may be best initially classified as magical properties. The effects of administering this remedy on a horse's foot/hoof, extends also into the social community surrounding the event. This method of using magnets, shows all the characteristics of a weapon used against the people that become aware of it. One of my initial conclusions is, knowledge required to have conceived of and implemented said procedure, need consist of no more than the fact that magnets are harmful when placed on the body. The testimony appears to described a perfect example how a little knowledge can be dangerous. 

The person that initiated this procedure had to be aware of the harmful effects of the magnets, but to those watching without understanding this, magnets placed on the body would appear to be a good thing. Now I'm working under the premise that magnets in the horses hoof, causes the hoof to grow faster to get the magnet away from its body, because Magnetrition gives me this perspective. But to an observer without this knowledge/bias, the probability of them concluding that magnets on the body are good becomes so probable, that magnets used in this scenario should be avoided. It's possible harm to the community seems to far exceed any benefit to the horse. A Trojan horse would be a good analogy. Yet, a prodding use, in many ways, ultimately. As the magnet is posed as a threat to the cells of the horses foot, so too becomes the scenario to the community at large, due to the public's ignorance/lack of education concerning magnetism and its role in biology. It's unique characteristics appear almost designed to disrupt logical thought within a community. And, indications are, this one and only example concerning biology and magnetism may be responsible for all skepticism toward the topic.

If this method of treating horse's hoofs has been around for thousands of years, it has also been causing trouble in communities, ultimately resulting in giving magnetism a bad name for as long a period of time. The solution enacted by the communities affected by the confusion generated when magnets ultimately show apparent benefit only in the horse scenario, has been to ban the use of magnets or strongly discouraged their use. Another solution to the dilemma imposed upon the community by this anomaly, is the same as the one offered to the horse. Growth. Instead of almost instinctive rejecting/closing my mind to this topic, through the application of the principles learned from my study of Magnetrition, the threat posed by this example becomes nonexistent. This anomaly poses a threat only due to ignorance. The detrimental effects on a community can only manifests itself where ignorance concerning the matter, supplies it with substance.

Coupled with the concept of Magnetrition, this anomaly becomes a doorway to a world of magnets and miracles. A unique opportunity comes into existence. Where once this example of using magnets invoked confusion and strife within a community, harnessed by the rules of Magnetrition, it's once destructive potential energies can be redirected to have the opposite effect on a community. Understanding and wisdom then become bestowed upon educated members of the community. The end result being that magnetism loses a lot of its myth and mysticism usually associated with it. And becomes a useful tool in medicine."


----------



## Tractors4u

pirate_girl said:


> *So people who have lost children through crib death have no one to blame but themselves, and YOU the Almighty (as you fancy yourself) have allllllllll the answers!!*
> 
> *So.. let me get this straight, God/Jesus/The Bible/Medical Science/LIFE EXPERIENCES have it all wrong, right??*
> 
> *You've found the fountain of youth, the answer to everything because you spout your shit about the importance of movement.*
> 
> *Nothing you say has anything to do with anything but YOU and you're own obsession with yourself and your wild imagination.*
> 
> *What ya smoking tonight? or are you tripping on your own ego?*


 

    

Preach on sister!!!!


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Lets say you were a man, you had a woman/wife and 10 or so children, and the community where you lived held you responsible for instilling discipline. And some in your family were slow learners.
> 
> Should you put your wishes up for vote? Your leadership? How long would it last, as a family group?
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers 18:10 In the most holy place shalt thou eat it; every male shall eat it: it shall be holy unto thee.


 

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## alanejackson

bobpierce said:


> Forget Star Trek, .....


 
No way! That's not logical!


----------



## alanejackson

daedong said:


> I thought something ......


 
I could always have Spock beam down (under) and get the info out of you.

He's here now, and is starting to wonder why you're not willing to share the info, and says he can get that reason too. You-know he has his ways.


----------



## alanejackson

In the film, the statement is made, "the egg knows nothing of the sperm". 

I think that's misleading, and not true. The offspring receives chromosomes from each parent, with information telling what to expect in a compatible mate.

Evidence indicates environmental stresses minutely alter chromosomes during the life of the male, aiding the species in adaptation.

God has each generation exposing their chromosomes to environmental stresses, on a path to perfection.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Keep in mind, these people don't yet know they have to move every 10 mins, (or so), in a magnetic field.


 
You state that as if it were fact.  Where is your proof?


----------



## alanejackson

"The Bush administration made a series of claims prior to the Iraq War, each intended to support the idea that Saddam Hussein was a grave and imminent threat.  None of these claims were true. 

The epilogue of the film, LEADING TO WAR, presents refutations to eight of these claims.

Here, each of these claims is examined in detail, using government and press reports, to show how the Bush administration presented intelligence to support these claims, despite the fact that behind closed doors Bush officials knew this intelligence to be disputed or even false."

http://www.leadingtowar.com/?gclid=CLm72PCD_JICFSccagodVHkmGg


John 10:1 Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that entereth not by the door into the sheepfold, but climbeth up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber.

John 10:10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

Proverbs 13:20 He that walketh with wise men shall be wise: but a companion of fools shall be destroyed. 

Romans 8:14 For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.

Matthew 25:40 And the King shall answer and say unto them, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me.


----------



## fogtender

bobpierce said:


> Will Earths magnetic field end in 68 years? If so, what will become of us?
> 
> An excerpt from a media release from the MEDIA RELATIONS OFFICE, JET PROPULSION LABORATORY, CALIFORNIA INTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, NATIONAL AERONAUTICS AND SPACE ADMINISTRATION,
> 
> 
> View attachment 23236
> 
> The magnetic field is suppose to be generated through a combination of thermal movement, Earth's daily rotation, and electrical forces within the core. Could the wobble be the source of some of this? If a water-filled fishbowl is turned at a constant rotation on a pottery wheel, the liquid inside will eventually rotate at the same speed as the bowl. If this happened within the earth, you would eliminate the motion from the set of forces generating Earths magnetic field. Give the table a regular nudge to induce a wobble, and the liquid will come out of sync with the bowl. Where will we get our nudge to keep the core moving somewhat independent of the rotation of Earth?
> 
> As seen in the following graphs, Earths magnetic pole has been slowly marching northward toward the geographic north pole. Is this because the wobble is decreasing?
> 
> View attachment 23237
> 
> 
> If Earths magnetic field were to cease, there is no doubt that all of us would 'fry'. It is Earths magnetic field that keeps the solar winds from scorching Earth. Forget Star Trek, we have had our very own real life force field/shield that has been protecting us all these eons.
> 
> View attachment 23239
> 
> Now, until that happens (and I'm not saying it will), what other things is Earths magnetic field doing for us? As seen in the next graph, the intensity of the field is greater in higher northern/southern latitudes. Forget diet, environment, healthcare systems, all that crap. Could it be the greater intensity of the field on the higher north/south that is the cause of the greater longevity of northern/southern peoples?
> 
> View attachment 23238


 
Oh GREAT!  A bit of common sense that is going to be totally wasted...


----------



## nixon

alanejackson said:


> "The Bush administration made a series of claims prior to the Iraq War, each intended to support the idea that Saddam Hussein was a grave and imminent threat.  None of these claims were true.



OMG ! I didn't realize it until now . You're Arriana Huffington . It took a while to understand Your inability to communicate . But it becomes clear now . I just needed to read Your posts ,and think it was typed in a Zsa Zsa Gabor accent .


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> Genesis 3:16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, *and he shall rule over thee*.quote]
> This is a turn on


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> OMG ! I didn't realize it until now . You're Arriana Huffington . It took a while to understand Your inability to communicate . But it becomes clear now . I just needed to read Your posts ,and think it was typed in a Zsa Zsa Gabor accent .


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thank God for quotes..


----------



## pirate_girl

Tractors4u said:


> Preach on sister!!!!


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> http://radarsite.blogspot.com/2008/04/open-letter-to-president-george-w-bush.html
> 
> "If you recall, immediately after that fateful day in September, ....... "


 
If you fail to correct yourself, others _must_ do it!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_53EDJWPP8&NR=1"]YouTube - Pink Floyd - The Dogs Of War[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvwfkseqpIk"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## alanejackson

*Purposely Preventing Understanding*

*Comprehending the Continuum*

*Or*

*The Enron Candidates*

In one of the scenes, while recently watching the movie "Blood Works" (Clint Eastwood as a retired FBI profiler), I heard one of the actors say the phrase, *"Keep Talking until I Understand".* This statement, I think, reveals a fundamental rule require to achieve the communication of ideas/information. It is why free speech is so important. And it is why preventing free speech leads to a lack of understanding among "We the People". Limited time leads to limited understanding. 

Because our lifestyles have become such that long, time-consuming, communications between one another seems impractical, monetarily unprofitable, we end up playing follow the leader without understanding what we are doing, until it's too late. Political parties, through their use of pecking orders, imply that your understanding of the situation is not important. When it becomes obvious that your actions have violated the Constitution/the rights of others, you and the other political cronies say, you were just doing your job. This is how war crimes have been committed, and this is how we all become guilty of them. Because you do not allow the time necessary for understanding to be achieved, in your life and in the life of others around you, you become part of a rat race rather than an equal member of the human race. You say you believe, and belief is all that is required/allowed in your political party/life, but you do not have the understanding necessary to really teach/for others to really learn. Time is not on your side.

If the Profile Fits, Investigate It. Why did Gerald Ford feel that he could not speak freely in 2004 when the nation was in need of his advice? Was he paid for the interview that was withheld from the public until his death? Did he really help heal the nation when he pardoned Nixon? Would a Nixon trial have also convicted many associated with today's administration, and served as an important deterrent in the future?

*"I place economy among the first and most important virtues, and public debt as the greatest of dangers to be feared. To preserve our independence, we must not let our rulers load us with perpetual debt.*
*If we run into such debts, we must be taxed in our meat and drink, in our necessities and in our comforts, in our labor and in our amusement.*
*If we can prevent the government from wasting the labor of the people, under the pretense of caring for them, they will be happy."*
*-Thomas Jefferson* 

Staying Within Your Means

Is the U.S. diving deeper and deeper into debt/trouble?

Is this occurring under the pretense of, (weapons of mass destruction), caring for us?

Are you taking the time necessary to really learn, to really understand, and to really be gaining wisdom?

Is the pursuit of happiness feasible under these conditions?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTyeqoXgzk&feature=related"]YouTube - pink floyd - keep talking[/ame]


----------



## fogtender

This is great, when he makes a statement, I can't see it because it is blocked...  But I know that it means nothing unless you guys quote it.... which is still means nothing, but I get a kick out of your responses to nothing...


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


>


 
Hey, I know that Cat....


----------



## Tractors4u

I am still trying to figure out who keeps giving him rep points.  We must have some closet whackos here.


----------



## alanejackson

I have concluded that the mitochondria in our cells migrate magnetically like the bacteria found in the ocean. The mitochondria use the Earth's magnetic field. To keep the mitochondria moving in our cells we must reorient periodically magnetically. Osteoporosis is caused by a lack of stirring, mixing, circulation within our cells which occurs when the mitochondria are not kept moving. Cells cannot function properly without sufficient mixing within. Warm-blooded cells require more circulation within then cold-blooded cells do. An obvious trait of warm-blooded animals is that they maintain a higher rate of movement, in themselves and their young, than cold blooded animals do. Magnetic bacteria form a chain of magnetite particles within their body. This is then used as a compass needle, allowing only North or south migration/movement. Reversing the magnetic field rapidly as AC voltage does, or leaving it behind, not taking it with them as the astronauts do, prevents the proper formation of this magnetite chain in the mitochondria, which leads to a lack of circulation within cells known as osteoporosis.

Some, seem to be having trouble accepting the fact that your movement in the earth's magnetic field is as important as your eating food, drinking liquids, and breathing air. Is it because I was the first to discover it and share it? Is it because instead of really studying and understanding, you have been just going along with politically educated experts like yourself? Have you been excepting as facts, things that do not make sense. Could you be so ignorant, could we be so ignorant that we were overlooking something as important as food? Those that do not think such a thing is possible will have trouble accepting my theories.

*We all begin as followers, few mature into leaders. Many read what has been written, few try to make sense out of it.
*


----------



## rback33

alanejackson said:


> Have you been excepting as facts, things that do not make sense.*ers. Many read what has been written, few try to make sense out of it.
> *




Through your butchering of the English language you have FINALLY said something that I think can be taken as fact. I think you're *exceptionally *idiotic and take *exception* to everything you say as, I do no *accept *anything you say as true.

Now.... can someone please remove the "view this posters reply" button so I can't read his stuff...


----------



## Dargo

It's interesting that you bring up mitochondria.  Back in college, before I realized that I wasn't going to cut it in med school, I took several years of biology and chemistry.  I recall the mitochondrion being very important to the production of ATP which was very important knowledge for my weight lifting hobby.  However, perhaps more importantly, I believe I recall reading about a somewhat direct link between damaged mitochondria and diseases such as bipolar disorder, dementia and schizophrenia.  And (I had to look this up to verify it) schizophrenia is likely to be diagnosed with comorbid conditions, including clinical depression and anxiety disorders; the lifetime prevalence of substance abuse is typically around 40%.

So, rather than trying to unsuccessfully tie the earth's magnetic field to mitochondrion characteristics, you should spend what brain power you have available to studying about that 40% of people suffering from comorbid conditions being substance abusers.  I believe that would help you far more than the path you are currently trying to forge.


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> It's interesting that you bring up mitochondria. Back in college, before I realized that I wasn't going to cut it in med school, I took several years of biology and chemistry. I recall the mitochondrion being very important to the production of ATP which was very important knowledge for my weight lifting hobby. However, perhaps more importantly, I believe I recall reading about a somewhat direct link between damaged mitochondria and diseases such as bipolar disorder, dementia and schizophrenia. And (I had to look this up to verify it) schizophrenia is likely to be diagnosed with comorbid conditions, including clinical depression and anxiety disorders; the lifetime prevalence of substance abuse is typically around 40%.
> 
> So, rather than trying to unsuccessfully tie the earth's magnetic field to mitochondrion characteristics, you should spend what brain power you have available to studying about that 40% of people suffering from comorbid conditions being substance abusers. I believe that would help you far more than the path you are currently trying to forge.


Wow Dargo.....I'm impressed .....that was very wise and maturely put.


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> YouTube - pink floyd - keep talking


 
I like that song! It would be even better if I were token some of your weed.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> If you fail to correct yourself, others _must_ do it!


 
We keep trying Alan, but you just won't listen.


----------



## alanejackson

And "He" Shall Rule Over Thee!

Genesis 3:16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, and he shall rule over thee.

Just another vote for Bill Clinton?
~~~~~~~~~~

The struggle for equality is against the elite, no matter what name tag they wear today. Their fruits are inequality rather than equality. War, rather than peace.

The theory predicts that when mitochondria/magnetic bacteria are not magnetically migrating enough, we see the effects of this as osteoporosis. The infant suffers from this when he lays around too much, as does the older person. It's a sign of the magnetically migrating organelle not doing its job properly. So when we see this same problem occurring in astronauts after only being in Low Earth orbit, indications are the magnetically migrating organelle is not able to function properly. The organelle seems to require something/properties the earth's magnetic field is only exhibiting/possessing near the surface of the planet. How good would a compass needle work where the astronaut/person is? That's the question.


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> I like that song! It would be even better if I were token some of your weed.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKSz...uman-Revolution/022F6FFFF00EE06A30017001C7AC3


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ9SKHnA0Mo&feature=related"]YouTube - Marijuana Factual Movie.[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

Alright!!!!! Allan you old Hippie


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> Alright!!!!!


 
1 Corinthians 15:10 *But by the grace of God I am what I am*: and his grace which was bestowed upon me was not in vain; but I laboured more abundantly than they all: yet not I, but the grace of God which was with me.

Psalm 119:165 Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them.

2 Peter 3:8 But, beloved, be not ignorant of this one thing, that one day is with the Lord as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.

Deuteronomy 32:11 *As an eagle stirreth up her nest*, fluttereth over her young, spreadeth abroad her wings, taketh them, beareth them on her wings:


----------



## American Woman

ok.....


----------



## alanejackson

*Gold Fusion - A 20 Minute Cancer Cure!?!?*

Sitting, listening to the science program "Quirks and Quarks", I heard the recipe. Take very small, Nano sized glass balls, cover them with gold, inject them into the tumor and then expose the area to ultraviolet light. Just that simple. The glass balls heat up due to the ultraviolet light. This being detrimental to the cells in the immediate vicinity, while other tissues are unharmed. The woman can even attach these Nano Glass Balls to your cultured macrophages and return them into your body, and after waiting a short time for these reintroduced macrophages to find their targets, apply the ultraviolet light and destroy multiple, perhaps all tumors. I heard she's doing pretty good with mice. 

While discussing the recent death of a cancer victim who had had parts of his digestive tract removed, the statement was made: Some say he waited too long before getting treatment. I'm thinking they're the same people supporting the move to occupy Iraq. And evidence they're not aware of indicates they didn't wait long enough.
~~~~~~~~~~~

I heard an article not long ago, which told of a woman doing research with lab rats. She claimed to have found a tube in the brains that put out stem cells when the body was stimulated during sex. When I heard that I said, boy that makes sense, a tube that puts out cells during orgasm. I'm thinking she has noticed we have tubes all over our body that put out stem cells, when stimulated properly, to replace damage cells. I told this to someone once and she said, "an orgasm a day, keeps the doctor away".


*Proverbs 18:21 Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.*


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> I will greatly multiply thy sorrow


 
Alan, you alone are multiplying my sorrow.


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> I heard an article not long ago, which told of a woman doing research with lab rats. She claimed to have found a tube in the brains that put out stem cells when the body was stimulated during sex. When I heard that I said, boy that makes sense, a tube that puts out cells during orgasm. I'm thinking she has noticed we have tubes all over our body that put out stem cells, when stimulated properly, to replace damage cells. I told this to someone once and she said, "an orgasm a day, keeps the doctor away".


 But Alane....are we females supposedd to enjoy an orgasm? Most of the advice you have given would keep me tied to the stove with ten kids and no orgasm of my own. (thank God I don't believee that)


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> It would be even better if I were token some of your weed.


 
People are learning!! Listen and learn what you've been missing, because policians want to rule over everyone!

http://www.cbc.ca/quirks/archives/01-02/mp3/qq150901a.mp3

http://www.cbc.ca/quirks/archives/01-02/sep1501.htm

"We explore the science behind medical marijuana. 

Much of the evidence for the efficacy of marijuana is from the people who say it helps them. *Heather Jones* of Ottawa uses marijuana legally under an exemption from the government to treat her chronic pain, nausea and respiratory ailments. She, like thousands of other sick people, has found that marijuana provides great benefit."  

And they say our body makes canabinoids and uses them all the time. 

Why do they put vitamin D in milk if our body makes it?

Is it because the body can only make it under certain conditions, like when out in the sun?

Is it wise to take vitamin supplements? Like movin about every 10 mins? Like sleeping in Beds?

supplement: vt. - to provide a supplement to; add to, esp. so as to make up for a lack or deficiency.



Psalm 119:83 For I am become like a bottle in the smoke; yet do I not forget thy statutes.

Revelation 8:4 And the smoke of the incense, which came with the prayers of the saints, ascended up before God out of the angel's hand.

Revelation 15:8 And the temple was filled with smoke from the glory of God, and from his power; and no man was able to enter into the temple, till the seven plagues of the seven angels were fulfilled.


----------



## American Woman

You don't have to convince me of the benefits of marijuana . I'm and old hippie too.....I just don't like the idea of jail. eace:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good god man.........now you've gone from saying Jesus was nothing more than a matress salesman to using the bible to justify getting high.

So what's your view on murder.........there's some of that in the bible too..........you gonna come back with some scripture providing support that it's alright to kill????


----------



## American Woman

groomerguyNWO said:


> Good god man.........now you've gone from saying Jesus was nothing more than a matress salesman.


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> .....I just don't like the idea of jail. eace:


 
But, politicians are getting rich off your poor health! With you in jail or out! You wouldn't want them to have to work for money, would you? When they can get it from robbing/fleeceing the sheep they keep ignorant, or people not even born yet!?

If we had a free press, wouldn't we all be healthier and wiser? And with different repersentatives in our government?

John 10:10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

Job 34:19 How much less to him that accepteth not the persons of princes, nor regardeth the rich more than the poor? for they all are the work of his hands.

Job 36:19 Will he esteem thy riches? no, not gold, nor all the forces of strength.

Psalm 37:16 A little that a righteous man hath is better than the riches of many wicked.

Proverbs 11:4 Riches profit not in the day of wrath: but righteousness delivereth from death.

Proverbs 22:4 By humility and the fear of the Lord are riches, and honour, and life.

Psalm 82:3 Defend the poor and fatherless: do justice to the afflicted and needy.

Proverbs 13:7 There is that maketh himself rich, yet hath nothing: there is that maketh himself poor, yet hath great riches.


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> And with different repersentatives in our government?


This is a given....ofcourse it would be better.......but for now I don't my kids would like their Momma in jail.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Redneck either


----------



## alanejackson

groomerguyNWO said:


> ......Jesus was nothing more than a matress salesman......


 
You said that. I did not.
You spin history into a lie, why?
You and the truth, don't seem to get along!
And you don't seem to want others to have the truth, either.
Why do you feel that way? 

Proverbs 13:23 Much food is in the tillage of the poor: but there is that is destroyed for want of judgment.
Proverbs 17:5 Whoso mocketh the poor reproacheth his Maker: and he that is glad at calamities shall not be unpunished.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Good god man.........now you've gone from saying Jesus was nothing more than a matress salesman to using the bible to justify getting high.
> 
> So what's your view on murder.........there's some of that in the bible too..........you gonna come back with some scripture providing support that it's alright to kill????


Trust me, he will.


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> You and the truth, don't seem to get along!


 
Hey Pot, Kettle called, he said you were black.


----------



## American Woman

Tractors4u said:


> Hey Pot, Kettle called, he said you were black.


----------



## alanejackson

*While waiting on an intelligant comment, I'll eat.....*


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> *While waiting on an intelligant comment, I'll eat.....*


  funny man! bad taste in a snack though. yuk


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> yuk


 
Still waiting! 

Because there have been a few.


Tax his land, 
Tax his bed, 
Tax the table 
At which he's fed. 

Tax his tractor, 
Tax his mule, 
Teach him taxes 
Are the rule. 

Tax his cow, 
Tax his goat, 
Tax his pants, 
Tax his coat. 

Tax his ties, 
Tax his shirt, 
Tax his work, 
Tax his dirt. 

Tax his tobacco, 
Tax his drink, 
Tax him if he 
Tries to think. 

Tax his cigars, 
Tax his beers, 
If he cries, then
Tax his tears.


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> Still waiting!
> \\\\\Because there have been a few.
> Tax his land,
> Tax his bed,
> Tax the table
> At which he's fed.
> Tax his tractor,
> Tax his mule,
> Teach him taxes
> Are the rule.
> Tax his cow,
> Tax his goat,
> Tax his pants,
> Tax his coat.
> Tax his ties,
> Tax his shirt,
> Tax his work,
> Tax his dirt.
> Tax his tobacco,
> Tax his drink,
> Tax him if he
> Tries to think.
> Tax his cigars,
> Tax his beers,
> If he cries, then
> Tax his tears.


*Too many taxes..I'm getting a headache*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## alanejackson

*"ONE MUST BE AN INVENTOR TO READ WELL"*
*"NO INVENTION--NO HOPE" - R.W. EMERSON*

Do you understand what that means? How good of an inventor are you? Does your level of reading comprehension
depend on it? 

Are you aware that one of the shooters in the Colorado school had just been turned down as a possible Marine?

He had asked for the chance, and was denied it. Are our schools retarding the growth of men? Our society?

*"WHO SO WOULD BE A MAN, MUST BE A NON-CONFORMIST"*
*"WHAT A BLIND-MAN'S BLUFF, IS THIS GAME OF CONFORMITY"*
*"FOR NON-CONFORMITY, THE WORLD WHIPS YOU WITH ITS*
*DISPLEASURE" -R.W. EMERSON*

Could that mean; You will know a man by his whip marks, placed there by his society. Placed there by the others around him?

*"IT IS EASY IN THE WORLD, TO LIVE AFTER THE WORLD'S OPINION" -R.W. EMERSON*

How would Emerson see it? In trying to show himself as a man, in not wanting to be seen as a common jock, in not wanting the easy life, and the pats on the head that the school rewarded to it, the shooter saw his way to being a man was through non-conformity. Why didn't the teachers see it. Or were the teachers also showing their displeasure, their vote for conformity?

But the shooter, he didn't understand, or didn't like the roll as "The Wipping Boy". Maybe his Dad didn't see the need to prepare him for it. Maybe his Dad spared the rod. Maybe it takes time to see that the whip is always just around the corner for a non-conformist.

For the man that tries to raise the bar, higher then others like to see it, the whip is the tool some will pick-up, its easier then to study.

*"THE PICTURE WAITS FOR MY VERDICT"*
*"A TRUE MAN IS THE CENTER OF THINGS"*
*"TO BE GREAT IS TO BE MISUNDERSTOOD"*
*"IF I PERCEIVE A THREAT, MY CHILD WILL SEE IT AFTER ME" -R.W. EMERSON*


----------



## alanejackson

Is it the men, mainly, that would be hindered by rules of conformity, made law? Why do old women, like queers doing their hair in the salon? Do most old people see a strong and demanding personality as a threat? If those with a strong and demanding personality were in prison, could the old come out of their "gated communities"? Would the old be more at ease if all the men were queer, and acted like women toward them? If we stopped having the children that the old try to keep from living in their "gated communities", would the ones that have recently bought out the court system, die smiling? Has the law come to work only for those with money? Are the ones that our children need to see, on their way to prison, or already there? To get to the old woman's money, have the courts and the clergy turned queer?

*So you see, with me its like this:*

Woman, I like it when "you" whip me, it tells me I'm your man. But you really can't vote, can you? Is it not your predictable block vote, that the selfish child depends on for life? Is not your worldly, conforming nature, that which man, and the nation, must distance its self from, in order to grow? If you were to even try, would not the nation, beginning with it's children, suffer a great loss? Your opinion is sweet to a child, helpful to a man, but bitter to a nation. 

Queers, don't hump my leg, its the way to a short life. That's just the way it is.

People, how-bout letting the real men out of jail. And stay awake on post.
Children, get ready. 

*"YOUR CONFORMITY EXPLAINS NOTHING"*
*"THE PERSONS WHO MAKE UP A NATION TODAY, NEXT YEAR DIE"*
*"NOTHING CAN BRING YOU PEACE, BUT BY THE TRIUMPH OF PRINCIPLES"*
*"ONE MUST BE AN INVENTOR TO READ WELL. WHEN THE MIND IS BRACED BY LABOR AND INVENTION, THE PAGE OF WHATEVER BOOK WE READ BECOMES LUMINOUS WITH THE MANIFOLD ILLUSION. EVERY SENTENCE IS DOUBLY SIGNIFICANT, AND THE SENSE OF OUR ARTHUR IS AS BROAD AS THE WORLD" - R.W. EMERSON*

Can you tell that I'm an inventor? Not if I'm the only one that studies.
I have a mitochondrial stimulator, called "THE SHIFTER". You need one also.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're a forking lunatic..
With each post you show how very disturbing you really are..


----------



## alanejackson

*Heads I win, Tales You Lose. *

In an effort to defend the actions of the media/press during the 2000 election, the statement was made, "they eventually get it right". Politics today, seems to be benefiting from the speed at which history is being documented, and disseminated. While the average citizen becomes aware of what has really happened today, much later, which makes it much less beneficial, to them. When the average citizen becomes aware of what really happened today, politics has already gotten away. For this reason, a government for the people, and by the people, would make changes in its laws only after years of learning and debate. And the press would be given the time it needs to serve the people, rather than the "speedy" corrupt politician.

Now, the administration sets up a commission to look into what caused 911. Shouldn't the People's Free Press be doing that? What are they doing instead? From a press report, from "outside" the country, I'm told/I learn that the man chosen to lead the commission, is revealed, by a direct paper trail to him, as having issued the order to have a prominent leader murdered, in a South American country. The report reports that the facts are just waiting to find a court that will serve justice, instead of politics. Politics today, seems to expect immunity in everything it does, at home as well as abroad, and seems to be depending on it. Without it, I would think their choices would be made differently.

*The Candidate Interviewed -- around 2000.*

During the interview, the candidate was asked, how the government would function, with him living in the White House. His response; "let me first point out that in today's geopolitical climate, in order to gain the support of industrial leaders, the party, the military, the press, and outside sources, the candidate's all pretty much sing the same tune. I would begin my term by hiring those working close to me, with the future in mind. I would work hard to have like-minded members of the party elected into positions in the House and Senate, and the courts. Soon things would be running smoothly, I would be receiving head from naive would-be politicians, while the representatives of the people were kissing my ass long distance." The interview, lasted eight years.

*It is error alone that needs the assistance of government. - Thomas Jefferson*

*If it's not broke, don't fix it. Is it politics that broke us? Then turn to education for a fix.*


----------



## pirate_girl

-.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / .- / .-- .- ... - . / --- ..-. / - .. -- . / .... . .-. .


----------



## alanejackson

pirate_girl said:


> .


 
Speak of the .......


----------



## fogtender

alanejackson said:


> Speak of the .......


 
That is the most sense that you have made, which still says nothing...


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Speak of the .......


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> That is the most sense that you have made, which still says nothing...


LOL!!!


----------



## alanejackson

fogtender said:


> ....says nothing...


 
Speak of the .


----------



## pirate_girl

alanejackson said:


> Speak of the .


...


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> ...


 
Your best response yet!!!!


----------



## alanejackson

Good night boys and girls. Remember, say your prayers, and move every time you need to. 

Remember what you learned, those that learned. 


Tax his car, 
Tax his gas, 
Find other ways 
To tax his ass. 

Tax all he has 
Then let him know, 
That you won't be done 
Till he has no dough. 

When he screams and hollers, 
Then tax him some more, 
Tax him till 
He's good and sore. 

Then tax his coffin , 
Tax his grave, 
Tax the sod in 
Which he's laid. 

Put these words 
upon his tomb, 
" Taxes drove me to my doom..." 

When he's gone, 
Do not relax, 
Its time to apply 
The inheritance tax.


----------



## alanejackson

Accounts Receivable Tax 
Building Permit Tax 
CDL license Tax 
Cigarett! e Tax < BR>Corporate Income Tax 
Dog License Tax 
Excise Taxes 
Federal Income Tax 
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA) 
Fishing License Tax 
Food License Tax
Fuel Permit Tax 
Gasoline Tax (4 2 cents per gallon) 
Gross Receipts Ta x 
Hunting License Tax 
Inheritance Tax 
Inventory Tax 
IRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)

Liquor Tax 
Luxury Taxes 
Marriage License Tax 
Medicare Tax 
Personal Property Tax 
Property Tax 
Real Estate Tax 
Service Charge Tax
Social Security Tax 
Road Usage Tax
Sales Tax 
Recreational Vehicle Tax 
School Tax 
State Income Tax 
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA) 
Telephone Federal Excise Tax 
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax Telephone
Federal, State and Local Surcharge Taxes 
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax 
Telephone Recurring and Non-recurring Charges Tax 
Telephone State and Local Tax 
Telephone Usage Charge Tax 
Uti! lity Ta xes 
Vehicle License Registration Tax 
Vehicle Sales Tax 
Watercraft Registration Tax 
Well Permit Tax 
Workers Compensation Tax 

*STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?* 
Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago, and our
nation was the most prosperous in the world. We had
absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle
income group in the world, and Mom stayed home to
raise the kids. 

*What the hell happened? 

Can you spell "politicians!"*


----------



## rback33

alanejackson said:


> What were you looking for, the symptoms of not being laid in a while?



OK. I have no CLUE what the hell that was supposed to mean. Why did I choose THAT post to open and read?   Anyway. I COULD be lookin for that cuz I don't know what that feels like anymore... and if I was looking for the symptoms.. I would ask Sushi, because I know he is starving for it while I am feasting at home these days.


----------



## alanejackson

04/29/2008 4:58 
Subject: Your Post

The following message was sent to you by catholicism. while viewing
your Member Profile:

Dear Mr. Jackson:

Your post has been removed for violating the terms of the forum, since it is a commercial post.

=============
04/29/2008 13:04 
Subject: Re: My Post & Your Censorship

Three strikes, and now you're out.

Go peddle your (free) wares elsewhere; you're banned from the forum.

Sincerely,

Scott P. Richert
About.com Guide to Catholicism
=============================================================
04/29/2008 12:24 
Subject: Re: Posting in the Salt Lake City forum

The following message was sent to you by LKocher1 while viewing
your Member Profile:

Dear Mr. Jackson,

Thank you for your interest in posting in the Salt Lake City forum. While your posts are thought-provoking, I would ask that in the future you make them relevant to Salt Lake City or to events as 
they pertain to Salt Lake City.

We look forward to your contributions to our community. Thank you for your cooperation.

Sincerely,
Lyndsey Kocher
Guide to Salt Lake City, UT

http://saltlakecity.about.com

=============================================================
 
KUER's Discussion Forums 

Public Action is KUER's discussion forum that was made specifically for the Public Broadcsting audience. RadioWest was one of the first to make use of the new tool as a way to continue the discussions online. Those of you who listen at the 7:00 PM hour will find this is a way to join in the conversations that started at 11:00 AM. We'll find more ways to use this new forum as it grows with us. Join now or Find out more here. 


From: eclark@kuer.org 
Date: 12/12/2007 8:20 
To: <alanejackson@go.com> 

Subject: Your RadioWest Posts 



Dear Alan,

I am the producer for RadioWest, and manage the RadioWest comment board. I wanted to contact you personally about your posts. While we do not edit or delete comments for expressing a particular point of view, the comments should be at least relevant to the conversation. Your recent comments in 3 of our discussions do not meet that criteria.

Right now, I am deferring the comments. I am asking a colleague - KUER's web administrator - to review them as well. Should he concur, the comments will be deleted.

If you would like to contribute topical comments to our conversations, please feel free to do so. In the meantime, I will plan to be in touch with you soon.
With regards, Elaine


From: pa@publicinteractive.com 
Date: 12/12/2007 8:15 
To: <alanejackson@go.com> 
CC: 
Subject: Your post has been removed 



Your post has been moved to the moderation queue.

-------------------
Username: alanejackson
The Jesus bed connection.
This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize everyone needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.
Alan 
Search + Share ~ Magnetrition 
http://www.tagworld.com/alanejackson
http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

John 7:19 Did not Moses give you the law, and yet none of you keepeth the law? Why go ye about to kill me?

John 8:38 I speak that which I have seen with my Father: and ye do that which ye have seen with your father. 39 They answered and said unto him, Abraham is our father. Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham. 40 But now ye seek to kill me, a man that hath told you the truth, which I have heard of God: this did not Abraham. 41 Ye do the deeds of your father. Then said they to him, We be not born of fornication; we have one Father, even God. 42 Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me. 43 Why do ye not understand my speech? even because ye cannot hear my word. 44 Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it. 45 And because I tell you the truth, ye believe me not.

46 Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me? 47 He that is of God heareth God's words: ye therefore hear them not, because ye are not of God. 48 Then answered the Jews, and said unto him, Say we not well that thou art a Samaritan, and hast a devil? 49 Jesus answered, I have not a devil; but I honour my Father, and ye do dishonour me. 50 And I seek not mine own glory: there is one that seeketh and judgeth.


----------



## Dargo

The hell?!  Now he's posting where he's been banned from other forums???  This is supposed be a badge of honor or something?

I can't speak for anyone but myself, but if you think that, I have to say  

Whatever you're smoking today; it isn't doing you any good.  Don't worry though, Sushi has offered    with you.


----------



## cowgirl

WTF???????????????????????? Take a hint Alanejackson.


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> The hell?! Now he's posting where he's been banned from other forums??? This is supposed be a badge of honor or something?
> 
> I can't speak for anyone but myself, but if you think that, I have to say
> 
> Whatever you're smoking today; it isn't doing you any good. Don't worry though, Sushi has offered   with you.


Awww man! You can't offer our boy Sushi up as a sacrifice!


----------



## Dargo

I'm just waiting to see if he sees it.


----------



## nixon

American Woman said:


> Awww man! You can't offer our boy Sushi up a sacrifice!



Yep , You're right . He may not like Sushi


----------



## alanejackson

alanejackson said:


> The following message was sent to you by catholicism.
> 
> I would ask that in the future you make them relevant to Salt Lake City or to events as they pertain to Salt Lake City.


 
~~~~~~~

http://www.historum.com/showthread.php?t=3148&page=4 .....so please join Historum today! 

Originally Posted by *Comet* 04-07-2008, 02:28 AM 
As someone who teaches and studies religious history, it's very difficult to accept what you are purposing for one huge reason...bias.
~~~~~~~~~~
Originally Posted by *Comet* 04-08-2008, 04:34 AM 
I would like to know what your definition of "spiritual history" is and what is the difference between religious history and "spiritual history"?
~~~~~~~~~~~
Originally Posted by *alanejackson* 04-08-2008, 07:10 AM 
"Spiritual history", has its focus on the individual. It tells of what a individual has noticed, and how that caused a change in the way we are. It admits everyone was involved in the process, but points to the individual as the focus point. And tries to include enough facts to allow an understanding as to what that individual did to be a focus point for information. In the hopes of getting it to happen more often. Now, I speak of when I write about discoveries. I think it is true to say that a discovery is always made by one person first, and then others become involved. And I try to write in a way that educates people to that.

*"Religious organizations", Like the LDS, getting menbers to have their deceased relatives made members of the organization, and then include them as members, or as having been members in their "made up history". That's politics having deceased people shown as voting, when it never happened really in history. *

It's an effort to prevent or control individual discovery, by misleading people with an inaccurte group spin on history. In an effort to increase their group size, truth in history is sacrificed.

I think one the of the points being made in the Bible is that God seems to be dealing with one person at a time. Spiritual history is telling people to seek the truth in one location, while religion implies it is to be found in the group. And, Spriritual history focuses more on the male aspect of history. *Today, with Catholics, the focus seems to have turned from Jesus to Mother Mary. They are spinning history to make women happy in the group. Happy rather than educated. They have gotten away from sharing in the teaching of our history, and instead into politics, the control of what we are told is history, and are permitted to believe.*

Hope that helps.
~~~~~~~~~~~
Originally Posted by *Belisarius *04-10-2008, 06:33 AM 
Is this thread going anywhere? I suspect it has run it's course but I'll be keeping an eye on it from now, just in case it gets too silly, or offensive
~~~~~~~~~~~
Originally Posted by *Belisarius* 04-11-2008, 10:37 AM
Well, I've reviewed all seven pages of this thread [an hour of my life, I'll never get back], and find nothing of historical relevance to this forum. I'm going to lock the thread pending review by the mods as to what to ultimately do with it.


----------



## American Woman

nixon said:


> Yep , You're right . He may not like Sushi


There's a very good reason he may take us up on Sushi......When your high you'll eat anything....including raw fish


----------



## alanejackson

*No Human Adversary*

*Like Minds*

*Or*

*Education without Confinement*

After quoting a saying from the Bible, her response was "that's extremely thought restrictive", to which I said "that's the purpose of writing". 

When a person attempts to read, an effort is being made to reconstruct the thoughts of the author. The reader allows the author to control the thoughts he has, while reading. When this is done correctly, a sharing occurs. Everything ever written offers just such sharing, such continuity between minds. Time can add difficulty to such communications, but is not a restriction. Thus, our best readers best link us, to the past. And our best authors link us, to the future. Communications between generations requires compensating for vocabulary growth, in order to ensure the proper/correct definition for each word read, or the thought reconstructed would be an error. 

For example, if you were to read that the son of a carpenter was going around "raising the dead", and you thought the word "dead" meant "deceased" rather than "sleeping", you would construct a false account of the carpenter rather than becoming aware of the importance of each person sleeping in a bed. After studying the story of Jesus, many conclude that he was sent by God to live and die, in such a way, that others may live a more fulfilled/better life. Isn't every man?

Here's a quote from a book I recently read; "June 15, 2045 - World Government is officially installed in Sydney Australia. Boris Malinkov, a Russian, begins his first term as the first World President, having received 54 percent of the popular vote and 56 percent of electoral votes in the runoff election against South African candidate Gordon Mondeto. China, formally the most powerful nation on earth, is now the world's most powerful state. On the basis of its smaller population, however, the United States drops from second to seventh. *But with complete worldwide freedom of information, political power no longer holds the significance it once did*." The Truth Machine, by James L. Halperman

I think the author has touched on a truthful concept. Politics and prohibition go hand-in-hand. Through/by way of prohibition, politics gains significance. Politics strives to control your access to things/stuff, and gains power as it accomplishes its goal. Equal access to/distribution of things/stuff, diminishes political corruption of constitutional rights/laws/efforts. Politics and greed are one in the same. By individuals sharing with one another, politics disintegrates. 

Politics claims it understands, but cannot share its understanding publicly for fear of its enemy understanding also. And for this reason the American people do not understand/remain ignorant. We the people can help each other by sharing, or help the politician by going further into debt. Recently, I was told that the politicians used Cuban exiles to do their criminal/dirty work involving Watergate. Is this true, in Iraq also?

Here's another quote from the same book; "Aging's mostly a result of cell division. Cell division shortens all the chromosome tips, which are called telomeres. After about 60 divisions, the telomeres fall below critical length and the cells die." The concept of telomeres has recently been put forth by some medical researchers. If true, wouldn't it show its effects during cloning?

While in the public library, about a month ago, I explained to a woman working there that I had been kicked out of the college library in town for posting my writings on the Internet. She asked why, and I said, because it would shut them down. A few days ago I was telling a family about my research into why a bird egg must be turned during incubation. After explaining that the cells of all warm-blooded animals must reorientate in the earth's magnetic field about every 10 minutes, the oldest child immediately made the statement "that means no more school". Many quit going to school in an effort to survive? Schools are more design to promote political agendas rather than an individual's good health? The faster we learn about magneto synthesis/magnetrition, the less we all suffer. In an effort to survive, politics blocks my sharing of information with others. Politics stands in the way of someone trying to help everyone equally. The concept on which the lighthouse was built, where all can benefit equally, is being replaced by a society of those having, and those not having access to; and politics deciding who has. Education reveals politics as the problem. People go to the hospital mainly because those normally around them are left so ignorant, because sharing is so politically incorrect.

At the announcement of his retirement, the politician was quoted as saying, "now I can be an intellect". Must We the People retire from politics in order to become intellectual by nature? In order to survive? 

*God help us cope*
*God help us hope*

*Education has replaced politics*
*The teacher has replaced the priest*
*Daily school has replaced sunday school*

*God has been freed in our lives*
*We can again seek the truth, and share*


*Ephesians 6:12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.*

*Jeremiah 13:18 Say unto the king and to the queen, Humble yourselves, sit down: for your principalities shall come down, even the crown of your glory.*

*Ephesians 1:21 Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:*

*John 8:51 Verily, verily, I say unto you, If a man keep my saying, he shall never see death.*


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> 04/29/2008 4:58
> Subject: Your Post
> 
> The following message was sent to you by catholicism. while viewing
> your Member Profile:
> 
> Dear Mr. Jackson:
> 
> Your post has been removed for violating the terms of the forum, since it is a commercial post.
> 
> =============
> 04/29/2008 13:04
> Subject: Re: My Post & Your Censorship
> 
> Three strikes, and now you're out.
> 
> Go peddle your (free) wares elsewhere; you're banned from the forum.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Scott P. Richert
> About.com Guide to Catholicism
> =============================================================
> 04/29/2008 12:24
> Subject: Re: Posting in the Salt Lake City forum
> 
> The following message was sent to you by LKocher1 while viewing
> your Member Profile:
> 
> Dear Mr. Jackson,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in posting in the Salt Lake City forum. While your posts are thought-provoking, I would ask that in the future you make them relevant to Salt Lake City or to events as
> they pertain to Salt Lake City.
> 
> We look forward to your contributions to our community. Thank you for your cooperation.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Lyndsey Kocher
> Guide to Salt Lake City, UT
> 
> http://saltlakecity.about.com
> 
> =============================================================
> 
> KUER's Discussion Forums
> 
> Public Action is KUER's discussion forum that was made specifically for the Public Broadcsting audience. RadioWest was one of the first to make use of the new tool as a way to continue the discussions online. Those of you who listen at the 7:00 PM hour will find this is a way to join in the conversations that started at 11:00 AM. We'll find more ways to use this new forum as it grows with us. Join now or Find out more here.
> 
> 
> From: eclark@kuer.org
> Date: 12/12/2007 8:20
> To: <alanejackson@go.com>
> 
> Subject: Your RadioWest Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Alan,
> 
> I am the producer for RadioWest, and manage the RadioWest comment board. I wanted to contact you personally about your posts. While we do not edit or delete comments for expressing a particular point of view, the comments should be at least relevant to the conversation. Your recent comments in 3 of our discussions do not meet that criteria.
> 
> Right now, I am deferring the comments. I am asking a colleague - KUER's web administrator - to review them as well. Should he concur, the comments will be deleted.
> 
> If you would like to contribute topical comments to our conversations, please feel free to do so. In the meantime, I will plan to be in touch with you soon.
> With regards, Elaine
> 
> 
> From: pa@publicinteractive.com
> Date: 12/12/2007 8:15
> To: <alanejackson@go.com>
> CC:
> Subject: Your post has been removed
> 
> 
> 
> Your post has been moved to the moderation queue.
> 
> -------------------
> Username: alanejackson
> The Jesus bed connection.
> This holiday, think and remember. Before the word sleep became part of our vocabulary, the word dead was used, meaning not conscious. The word dead covered all the conditions for being found not conscious. People 2000 years ago, not yet having the word sleep, would have described what the carpenter Jesus was doing as raising the dead. With hindsight, through the study of history, we can now see and understand that Jesus was raising the sleeping, by giving them beds. The manger, praying before going to bed, and the spread of furniture with Christianity, all points to Jesus being responsible mass utilization of the bed, in the same way Henry Ford is famous for the automobile. Jesus was not first with the invention of the bed, but he was first to realize everyone needs to sleep up off the ground. In this way, Jesus gave us life more abundant, much more healthier.
> Alan
> Search + Share ~ Magnetrition
> http://www.tagworld.com/alanejackson
> http://www.angelfire.com/nj/alanejackson/index.html
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> John 7:19 Did not Moses give you the law, and yet none of you keepeth the law? Why go ye about to kill me?
> 
> John 8:38 I speak that which I have seen with my Father: and ye do that which ye have seen with your father. 39 They answered and said unto him, Abraham is our father. Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham. 40 But now ye seek to kill me, a man that hath told you the truth, which I have heard of God: this did not Abraham. 41 Ye do the deeds of your father. Then said they to him, We be not born of fornication; we have one Father, even God. 42 Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me. 43 Why do ye not understand my speech? even because ye cannot hear my word. 44 Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it. 45 And because I tell you the truth, ye believe me not.
> 
> 46 Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me? 47 He that is of God heareth God's words: ye therefore hear them not, because ye are not of God. 48 Then answered the Jews, and said unto him, Say we not well that thou art a Samaritan, and hast a devil? 49 Jesus answered, I have not a devil; but I honour my Father, and ye do dishonour me. 50 And I seek not mine own glory: there is one that seeketh and judgeth.


 
Are you proud of yourself?  Do you see yourself as a magnetrition martyr?

That's it isn't it?  In your convoluted intrepretation of the Bible you will probably come back with something like "suffering for Christ" as what you are doing.


----------



## Kwiens

Alan E Jackson,

If a large magnet is placed on ones testicles will that bring back their virginity?

K


----------



## American Woman

Kwiens said:


> Alan E Jackson,
> 
> If a large magnet is placed on ones testicles will that bring back their virginity?
> 
> K


Awwwww Man! That was good! It makes since too 
I know I'm keeping Redneck away from the magnets because I like everything he knows. I don't want him to start over as a virgin. what a disapointment that would be


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Awwwww Man! That was good! It makes since too
> I know I'm keeping Redneck away from the magnets because I like everything he knows. I don't want him to start over as a virgin. what a disapointment that would be




I bet you could find a replacement...



























Where is sushi anyway?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh, and Alan..........before you went on your crusade to prove magnetosynthesis, I'm guessing you were in television producing commercials....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOHS8hAP9Ig&feature=related"]YouTube - 80's Cocoa Puffs Cereal Commercial[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I bet you could find a replacement...
> Where is sushi anyway?


Ha         Ha........If I've told you once I've told you 300 times.....




I don't like raw fish


----------



## alanejackson

*A PARTY FOR HYPOCRITES*

*OR*

*A "BIG" MISTAKE, FROM TEXAS*


The party chose him. A clone of his father, they hoped he too would say anything to get elected. At a staged media event, around 9/04/00, things didn't go as planned. The plan was to make old people think that they could get their drugs easier, and their pushers would get more money. But some didn't keep to the script. Someone pointed out how the candidate's way of thinking didn't help everyone, and this caused the candidate to leave the script also. The candidate responded by mocking the 1st amendment. The candidate spoke of the person's right to speak, as his supporters silenced the person who had not kept to the party line. The press called him a heckler. 

What better example of a hypocrite do you need? What better example of why other countries call us "The Great Satin". If we are a nation of Hypocrites, then this candidate should be our leader. The person silenced could have been someone like Jesus, with something we all need to hear, but few want to. Please save this in memory, at least until the election is over.


Job 34:19 How much less to him that accepteth not the persons of princes, nor regardeth the rich more than the poor? for they all are the work of his hands.


----------



## American Woman

Allen if you were in Scotland would you wear underwear under your kilt?


----------



## rback33

alanejackson said:


> *A PARTY FOR HYPOCRITES*
> 
> *OR*
> 
> *A "BIG" MISTAKE, FROM TEXAS*
> 
> 
> The party chose him. A clone of his father, they hoped he too would say anything to get elected. At a staged media event, around 9/04/00, things didn't go as planned. The plan was to make old people think that they could get their drugs easier, and their pushers would get more money. But some didn't keep to the script. Someone pointed out how the candidate's way of thinking didn't help everyone, and this caused the candidate to leave the script also. The candidate responded by mocking the 1st amendment. The candidate spoke of the person's right to speak, as his supporters silenced the person who had not kept to the party line. The press called him a heckler.
> 
> What better example of a hypocrite do you need? What better example of why other countries call us "The Great *Satin*". If we are a nation of Hypocrites, then this candidate should be our leader. The person silenced could have been someone like Jesus, with something we all need to hear, but few want to. Please save this in memory, at least until the election is over.
> 
> 
> Job 34:19 How much less to him that accepteth not the persons of princes, nor regardeth the rich more than the poor? for they all are the work of his hands.



Are you talking about your sheets? For the love of all that is holy learn to spell or proof the shit you post. Spell check does not find real words that are incorrectly used... unless you are talkin about yer sheets....


----------



## alanejackson

*Still Killing Kennedys? *

*Admitting Their Guilt?*

*Or*

*The Son Confesses?*

At first, the recent NPR report gave me the impression that it was taking me inside a Republican fund-raising event. I listened, and heard the Republican candidate represent his party's views, in order that they would continue supporting him in his efforts. The Republican candidate mentioned that the Democratic candidates opposing him, also agreed that things were better now that Saddam has been removed from office, in Iraq. It seemed, that in sarcasm, the Republican candidate added the comment, that the Democratic candidates would have probably waited for elections to remove Saddam.

*The Lord works in mysterious ways, so would you call him crazy? *

But then, I got to thinking about what I had heard said, and started to wonder if the reporter was not mistaken, and was really at a Democratic fund-raising event. Are not the words used by the Republican candidate to criticize his opponents, the very same words that would be used to describe a true American patriot as he embraced one of the fundamental principles prescribed in the U.S. Constitution? Although most in the Republican party thought it would be better with President John F. Kennedy not in the White House, it was the use of bombs or bullets to remove him that was unconstitutional in nature, uncivilized, just plain unlawful wanted murder. I agree that the Republican candidate is an expert when it comes to fraudulent elections, but I don't think he represents the spirit of the Constitution in his speech or in his actions. Although, the report gave the impression that he represented the American people, today.

Where's Harrison Ford??? This must be Blade Runner. - Altered State 

*2 Kings 1:4. Now therefore thus saith the LORD, Thou shalt not come down from that bed on which thou art gone up, but shalt surely die. And Elijah departed.*

*Job 36:19 Will he esteem thy riches? no, not gold, nor all the forces of strength.*


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> Allen if you were in Scotland would you wear underwear under your kilt?


 
If I were God, would that make you the pope?


*Jeremiah 26:15. But know ye for certain, that if ye put me to death, ye shall surely bring innocent blood upon yourselves, and upon this city, and upon the inhabitants thereof: for of a truth the LORD hath sent me unto you to speak all these words in your ears.*


----------



## fogtender

It appears that by the lack of other's responding, that Mr. Jackson is sinking fast and gasping for air...

Since I am ingnoring his posts, all I can see it the other member responses and they are getting less and less...


----------



## Kwiens

American Woman said:


> Allen if you were in Scotland would you wear underwear under your kilt?


 
With a large U shaped magnet attached to his privates.......

K


----------



## Kwiens

Alan E Jackson,

I thought you were all about magnets, not anti President Bush!  What's up?

K


----------



## Tractors4u

fogtender said:


> It appears that by the lack of other's responding, that Mr. Jackson is sinking fast and gasping for air...
> 
> Since I am ingnoring his posts, all I can see it the other member responses and they are getting less and less...


 
Good point Foggy.  Alan, can you read this?


----------



## American Woman

alanejackson said:


> If I were God, would that make you the pope?
> 
> 
> *Jeremiah 26:15. But know ye for certain, that if ye put me to death, ye shall surely bring innocent blood upon yourselves, and upon this city, and upon the inhabitants thereof: for of a truth the LORD hath sent me unto you to speak all these words in your ears.*


It wouldn't matter because if you were God Hell would freeze over


----------



## American Woman

Kwiens said:


> Alan E Jackson,
> 
> I thought you were all about magnets, not anti President Bush! *What's up?*
> 
> K


Not much with magnets on both sides of his testicles


----------



## alanejackson

Kwiens said:


> Alan E Jackson,
> 
> I thought you were all about magnets, .....


 
But a person has to read right to have the right thoughts, concerning what was/is/will be written.

Ephesians 6:12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against *spiritual wickedness* in high places.

If the idea is right, you, and about everyone over age 10 is suffering from it not being common knowledge, yet. Thanks to those that won't let it be talked about enough to become so. Thats politics for YOU!

*To begin, READ-ON, and thank-you for traveling;*
*THOUGHT MINISTRIES,*
*BY REMEMBERING, WE GET YOU THERE IN TIME.  *


----------



## fogtender

Alane, I was checking out some of my earlier writings and I found a quote for you to ponder....

_*Fogtender 20:52-PMish-* _Yea, for the lack of being, one cannot grasp the fact that the eternal light of the flame of insanity may have settled into your soul...


----------



## alanejackson

American Woman said:


> It wouldn't matter ......


 

Some years back, the leader of Iraq said all hell would brake lose if the US attacted Iraq. I guess some did not believe him.

Did the politicians have to kill the messenger in Iraq, or have everyone learn of the many adults and children killed by the years of economic sanctions imposed by the us, for the state of Israel?

Something like magnetrition, many don't want it talked about.


----------



## alanejackson

*What rules*

*The uniform code of military justice.*

*Or*

*The Constitution of the United States of America.*

The More the American People Learned about the War in Vietnam, the More They Were against It.

The more the American people learned what their commander in chief was really doing with the military, the chances of a revolutionary war increased. But the people would have had to have been willing to give their lives for the cause, they could not have been cowards. And the baby boom generation wasn't getting old and scared, and only concerned about itself, back then, so the administration changed its ways, seeing that the people had a strong will. Today, the present court-appointed administration, in an effort to focus attention abroad rather than at home, has been accusing the leader of Iraq of atrocities, hoping the American people will agree with their spin on events, and not complain too much about going to war. In response, the leader of Iraq has challenged America to a public debate. A spokesman for the administration/American people seem to think that the idea of a debate in public, is ridiculous. Would the American people agree?

*Birds of a feather, flocked together.*

Let's assume that the administration's first response was made by an underling, not immediately recalling that his boss had taken an oath to uphold the Constitution, and that an open public debate was surely anticipated by the accuser. It couldn't make us look any different in the eyes of the world, but maybe in the mirror. 

With the elections of each leader being considered questionable by many, I think the debate will go something like this. 

As to the accusation that the leader of Iraq kills his own people, evidence showing that the Kurds were trained and supplied by the CIA, in an effort to overthrow the leader of Iraq , would be presented. And that this was done in violation of US law. 

The leader of Iraq would point out that he was merely defending the sovereignty of his nation, like the leader of Cuba had to do during the "Bay of Pigs" invasion. And that the US government had just tried to make it look like it wasn't them doing it. 

The leader of Iraq would then bring to our attention, a good example of a government killing its own people. That being in the form of documents showing how the US government drugged unsuspecting citizens with LSD, causing them to jump out windows, resulting in their deaths, while these actions were used to enlist many ignorant people into the war against drugs. 

He probably would then point out who was in charge at the CIA, when these murders were carried out, and then became vice president, then president, and now sits with many relatives and associates in powerful positions. 

The leader of Iraq would probably present as evidence, his own receipts of payment from the CIA, and could present similar receipts showing similar payments made to many others now accused of being terrorists. 

If the present administration could not show that the CIA was a self funding organization, that it had not been using US tax dollars, than those viewing the debate would come to realize there were no innocent American citizens. And that a war against terrorism was actually a war between the present and many of the previous administrations, against the citizens of the USA. 

The American people would be forced to realize that they had been watching football and baseball soap operas, when they should have been watching the actions of their government representatives more closely. Maybe then, both leaders would go off to some other "planet" to live in exile. 

And the citizens, rather than military might, would choose who represents the people.

*They Would Argue for the Caste System in India, But Americans wouldn't In America. *

*John 10:10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.*


----------



## Bobcat

alanejackson said:


> *What rules*
> 
> *The uniform code of military justice.*
> 
> *Or*
> 
> *The Constitution of the United States of America.*
> <snip>



Unrelated. Some are privileged to suspend their rights under the latter whilst they serve under the former to preserve their rights under latter.


----------



## alanejackson

*Court Date Rape*

*Humpty Dumpty*

*Or*

*Mary Jane*

The report on short-wave, from outside the US, seemed to have given the impression that there had been a trial. It told me, of a fellow citizen living in the state of California, having had a gross injustice perpetrated against him, by a gang of federally sponsored criminals. I was left to imagine how the man had been treated prior to his appearance in the federal building. 

The federal employees had mimicked many of the proceedings involved in a lawful trial. Then, someone posing as a judge, allowed those posing as lawyers, to pick through the pool of possible jurors to select the most ignorant and culpable available. The fellow citizen from California was then paraded in front of the jury as a criminal, for having grown marijuana. The federal statutes which had recently been pushed through Congress and Senate and now considered by a few to be law, and had not been challenged for their constitutionality, were brought to the attention of the jury members. And this persuaded the jury to convict the marijuana grower. The jury was thanked, relieved of their duty, and left the building. Outside the building, some of the jury members were asked if they were aware of the fact that the marijuana grower's fellow citizens had recently went to the polls and past a referendum which had reaffirmed the man's First Amendment right to grow and use marijuana. They were then asked what they thought of the fact, that this fact had been excepted as inadmissible in the previous attempt at a trial. The jury members then returned to the courtroom, pist off. They took a seat in the courtroom while the "judge" was speaking about what he had presided over. They heard him mention that perhaps he had misruled some evidence as inadmissible, and that perhaps there were grounds for a retrial. This would just allow another political circus, and more political clowns to withdraw funds from a ever increasing federal deficit, would it not? They have already spent our tax dollars on similar escapades, haven't they? Is this a hole in the dike, that was built illegally?

*Innocents Inadmissible*

It is surely a sign that our nation is deteriorating rapidly, when the administration, and those supporting it, rather than publicly denounced the criminal acts by these ignorant people, (who obviously perpetrated a crime against the marijuana grower), continue to reward them monetarily. 

It appears to be another Catch-22 type situation. Either the First Amendment is wrong in insuring a persons right to exercise his beliefs, and the people are wrong that went to the polls and agreed that growing marijuana was not a crime, or the people that persecuted/prosecuted this man, and covered up/restricted public access to the evidence indicating innocents are wrong.

It's no wonder our nation's deficit continues to grow, when our tax dollars are being given to those unproductive, to imprison those productive among us. What the people need is a Free Press that would expose/document for the public every aspect of the crime perpetrated against this fellow citizen, to deter similar events from occurring in the future. What the people need are government employees which realize that hiding what they're doing from the American people constitutes their dismissal, with no if, ands, or butts. Is not this the reason judges and federal employees are shot and killed on their way to, from, or at work? Is this not the reason why many have begun to consider actions similar to those of Timothy McVeigh's as the lesser of evils to choose from? If so, then federal employees would have to admit to gross injustices committed in the past by their offices/positions, or drastically increase the federal deficit as they increase the size of the military, in an effort to hide behind it.

It's as if, a while back, our government representatives offered men that couldn't read, jobs as cops if they would screw anyone found with nonprescription drugs. When a person acts in self-defense toward these political thugs, a doctor classifies them as a mental case, and the courts parade him as a criminal for resisting arrest. Anyone that can read and think, can tell that these queer political gunmen and those backing them are not law-abiding Americans, by the way the outcome of their actions enforce a monopoly on medicine by those assuming special titles, rather than enforcing the rules laid down by the Constitution. Would not the law convict the doctor? Should we referred to the guy as, Mr. Smith or Dr. Smith, to preserve a spirit of equality among men? Do the words, "granted by", mean the same as, "recognized in"? Is the difference between, Lord Smith and Dr. Smith, just maybe a little more time? And now, they are trying to get the military to turn queer also, rather than protect they're home from just such a threat.

*In order to insure domestic tranquility;*

*Section. 9. No title of nobility shall be granted by the United States:*

*Section. 10. No State shall . . . grant any title of nobility.*

Has domestic tranquility decreased over the last century, while the armed services (police forces) proportionately increased, with its system of rank and special privileges? Is it because of, or in order to support the recent practice of state and federally funded institutions issuing titles of nobility, resulting in, only some now eligible for the privileges, positions, and advantages once equally available/guaranteed by the Constitution? I realize old habits die hard. And many Americans have come from countries allowing titles of nobility, and those functioning as a result of a caste system. But the Constitution made such things a error/crime in America. Apparently, (and obviously recognizable in this court case) the plan is to increased the number of the people involved with/guilty of this corruption until a point is reached when the chances of a constitutional amendment justifying their actions can be passed. Until then, the facts are hidden by violating the First Amendment and limiting free speech throughout society, and keeping the people's attention elsewhere. If I'm right, in my interpretation of the meaning behind the words contained in the Constitution, many of the guilty are now in the positions, previously governing lawfully. This causing the United States of America envisioned by our founding fathers, and prescribed by the Constitution, not being permitted to be so. But through public debate the spirit of the Constitution can again be embraced, and domestic tranquility can be assured. Otherwise things will just keep getting worse. And hiding from the facts, the truth, will become more and more a part of our lives. And harder and harder to do. Already, the lifestyles of the rich and famous in government positions have had to turn to the domination of people in other countries, in an effort to sustain their habits. And the world is beginning to view the average American as an enemy. Their gross over taxation of the average American, they've try to hide in the future. I realize, our only hope at regaining America through peaceful means, is by way of many of the criminals admitting their guilt. My hope is that maybe you'll go first. All you have to do is read the Constitution, properly, in public. If enough people do it, America can't help but come back to us, and to the world. 

I know there is a lot of incentives to do it, and you may have jumped through the hoops and paid your money for the degree with good intentions, but still, it's paving your path to hell. I'm trying to get y'all to recognize/admit the truth today, because the chances of tomorrow being too late are increasing.

The Constitution supports the actions of an open government being for the people and by the people, while convicting anything less as a crime against humanity in the USA. You may not like the idea of having to tell the Next Generation that much of their freedom, guaranteed by the Constitution, has been lost. And that much of their future earnings have been spent. But they can see it if history is not hidden from them.

Can you say, the "whole" truth and nothing but the truth, anymore?

Our government employees/public servants don't seem to be able.


*Exodus 23:7 Keep thee far from a false matter; and the innocent and righteous slay thou not: for I will not justify the wicked.*

*Deuteronomy 27:25 Cursed be he that taketh reward to slay an innocent person. And all the people shall say, Amen.*


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> Some years back, the leader of Iraq said all hell would brake lose if the US attacted Iraq. I guess some did not believe him.
> 
> Did the politicians have to kill the messenger in Iraq, or have everyone learn of the many adults and children killed by the years of economic sanctions imposed by the us, for the state of Israel?
> 
> Something like magnetrition, many don't want it talked about.


 
So Saddam snubbing his nose at 17 U.N. resolutions didn't have anything to do with.  Alan, as if it weren't obvious enough already, you are talking out of your ass.  I honestly wish we would let Israel have their way with the middle east and be done with it.


----------



## alanejackson

*Where Politicians Point

Or

Free Press Needed

A Free Press would have informed us of recent politically incorrect events, whereas the media can only take us to where the politicians point. For it is the politicians that fund "the media".

A Free Press would share with all the facts that show A.C. voltage to be harmful, and the new understanding explaining how to use magnetic fields to better our lives. But "the media" has a different purpose.

A Free Press would share with all the facts that explain the connection between Jesus and our use of furniture. But "the media" has a different reason for being.

A Free Press would share with all the facts that give an understanding as to why man has smoked, and needs to continue to smoke. But "the media" is being used to lead you away from the tradition of smoking.

A Free Press provides continuing education for its people. Over the years politics has bought the press. But do to its nature, would not reward the free.

A Free Press would let there be light, where the politician now must have darkness to survive. The politicians we have today, have built a house of cards. And now must prevent teachers from reaching their goals.

A free Press would educate the U.S. to the fact that God would have us change, all our politicians. So the truth can get through to us. Over the years "the media" has helped the politicians, as they have worked to enslave the generations to come with perpetual debt. While at the same time "the party members" have become rich with money. Funny how that worked, is it not?


A Free Press is something we all could use. Its' free speech and a free press which allows a free people.

Demand it, everywhere, always, or else… 
*

*Astonied - bewildered, dazed, astounded, etc.*


*Job 17:8 Upright men shall be astonied at this, and the innocent shall stir up himself against the hypocrite.*

*Psalm 94:21 They gather themselves together against the soul of the righteous, and condemn the innocent blood.*

*Proverbs 6:17 A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood,*

*Proverbs 28:20 A faithful man shall abound with blessings: but he that maketh haste to be rich shall not be innocent. *

*Isaiah 59:7 Their feet run to evil, and they make haste to shed innocent blood: their thoughts are thoughts of iniquity; wasting and destruction are in their paths.*

*Jeremiah 2:35 Yet thou sayest, Because I am innocent, surely his anger shall turn from me. Behold, I will plead with thee, because thou sayest, I have not sinned.*

*Matthew 27:24 When Pilate saw that he could prevail nothing, but that rather a tumult was made, he took water, and washed his hands before the multitude, saying, I am innocent of the blood of this just person: see ye to it.*

*Tumult - great emotional disturbance; agitation of mind, etc.*


----------



## rback33

This just boggles my mind. I love how he chooses to not reply to questions while spewing bullshit. I still want to know what the hell satin has to do with any of this....


----------



## alanejackson

*Something for Everyone*

*Or*

*An Eclectic Fit.*


If you were to do something really good, most of the people whose lives would be made better by your action aren't born yet.

This time is just a test, to see if you rate the next time, is'ENT it?

Is the truth revealed, on the need to know basis? Do you feel that you need to know?

*Man's fourth eye.*

If we could go everywhere, with everyone, we could see the best, and become better. I have come so that you may hear the truth. I end those who would control that which is spoken. I have within me the power and the glory granted and made to be of public record by the U.S. Constitution. Its spirit, now a required guide, or you won't find the future. Soon to be everywhere you are.

I am, who am, on the Internet.

*Only one way.*

Now that vehicles are moving so fast on our roads, shouldn't we be moving to one way roads only? Would it not be better than having to play chicken to get everywhere, and many losing at the game?

Two cars, each doing 60 plus, heading in opposite directions, passes each other with a few feet between them, most of the time. Let's pass on to the next generation a better road system. One they can live with. We can be leaders, again, but we have to be going the right way.

*Problem solving, without discrimination.*

They began to notice, some began to notice, I was Free.
But they, they didn't see, that freedom was with me.
It was they that locked me, us, under key.
Some began to notice, freedom missing.
Thank God, not me.


*1 John 5:18 We know that whosoever is born of God sinneth not; but he that is begotten of God keepeth himself, and that wicked one toucheth him not. *


----------



## alanejackson

rback33 said:


> I love how he chooses to not reply to questions while spewing bullshit.


 

*Proverbs 6:17 A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood,*



alanejackson said:


> *A "BIG" MISTAKE, FROM TEXAS*
> 
> What better example of a hypocrite do you need? What better example of why other countries call us "The Great Satin". If we are a nation of Hypocrites, then this candidate should be our leader. The person silenced could have been someone like Jesus, with something we all need to hear, but few want to. Please save this in memory, at least until the election is over.


 

*Revelation 12:4 And his tail drew the third part of the stars of heaven, and did cast them to the earth: and the dragon stood before the woman which was ready to be delivered, for to devour her child as soon as it was born.*


----------



## alanejackson

*A degree, or not a degree?*

*Or*

*The sword in the stone, missing?*

If the theory of Magnetrition is correct, in pointing out that all warm-blooded animals must reorientate often in a magnetic field similar to the Earth's in order to maintain good health, then the results obtained from the many years of lab animal experiments are invalid. Are the degrees which have been sold to the many who have not question the validity of such teaching, also shown to be invalid as indicators of intelligence? 

Aren't most government positions and grants given to those having obtained stamps of approval from the same institutions now shown to have been grossly misleading? While others suffered injustice because laws based on the erroneous experiments, were not correctly seen as invalid, by those in government positions, today? Are those who have obtained degrees more likely to go along with ideas such as the world being flat, the sun going around the Earth, and people having gone to college are smarter? 

For America to correct itself, and the injustice it has perpetrated on the People's of the world, do those with degrees, and egg on their faces, have to admit they were wrong? Is the road to hell paved with things like degrees? Do we have the wrong people trying to run the country, differently than what the Constitution has prescribed? 

Knowing that those with degrees seek money, and a position in an upper cast system, rather than knowledge and equality, could be useful as we begin to remove them from positions of authority, and replace them with real "independently thinking" people.

During one's journey along the path of studying Magnetrition, an omission that your consciousness was at a level which allowed you to overlook something as important as food, is required. It requires mental growth to grasp the concept. Many are waiting for you to go first. For true understanding, go with God only.

The young, and the old, who do not read, are hoping you can, then think about it.

Contrary to popular belief/experience, it's more like a law in nature, a leader is someone that does not "make" you follow him, for he realizes surely all will follow, eventually. 

A leader is someone with time/history on his side. Unless great effort is given, his generation may never see him.


*1 John 5:4 For whatsoever is born of God overcometh the world: and this is the victory that overcometh the world, even our faith.*


----------



## alanejackson

*The Good, The Bad, and The Spirit Led*

*Or*

*Inspired Toward Enlightenment*

I found a radio interview, a few days ago on radio Netherlands shortwave, to have been thought provokingly interesting. I'm thinking that sharing these thoughts may increase your understanding also. I do not recall hearing the woman's name, doing the interview, as she toyed with the men questioned.

Her story told of two groups of Jewish people, the first interviewed was publicly opposing the policies of Israel toward its Arab neighbors, while the second supported. The second group had accused the first of marching in protest along with people carrying swastikas. Reporting on this, was her assignment. And she did so.

First the group having marched in protest gave its reasons for its actions, then pointing out that they had only marched for a little while, before the swastikas had arrived. The second group, when interviewed separately, accused the first of allying itself with Nazi type people. As I recall, one of the last questions to the spokesman for the second group was, "Does it not upset you, that many of your people are in disagreement, with you?". His response was, "It shows that we live in a democracy".

Now something seems fishy to me, having studied history. Was Moses wrong to have gotten upset when he came down after 40 days and found his people divided? Should his brother have said, "It shows that we live in a democracy". It's to be expected that from time to time individuals will be found to be in error. But when you find groups of people in error, it is due to a lack of debate within the society, a lack of individuals. An open debate between individuals seeking true understanding affords correction in the individual. A group of people found in error, shows that one person persuading the rest of the group to go along, succeeded. Moses only had to wait 40 days for it to happen, and expose those just going along, for the gold.

Being led by The Spirit, rather than the flesh, means your decisions are based on historical information rather than being swayed by just the opinions of those living around you today. When the individual is found in error, it's because he did not read and become aware of something. When a group of people are found to be in error, it's because none of them read sufficiently.

The government of a society rewards the good, those that are good at Simon Says. The government of a society punishes the bad, those that do without Simon saying. The government of a society follows The Spirit Led, those that walk with Simon.

Many seem to wonder why those that choose to group themselves together, and then give special privileges to only fellow members of their group, are shown to have been treated badly throughout history. If Israel was blown off the map by a powerful explosion today, with anyone wonder why tomorrow?

*Genesis 29:7 And he said, Lo, it is yet high day, neither is it time that the cattle should be gathered together: water ye the sheep, and go and feed them.*

*1 Samuel 17:15 But David went and returned from Saul to feed his father's sheep at Bethlehem.*

*Psalms 14 Like sheep they are laid in the grave; death shall feed on them; and the upright shall have dominion over them in the morning; and their beauty shall consume in the grave from their dwelling.*

*Ezekiel 34:2 Son of man, prophesy against the shepherds of Israel, prophesy, and say unto them, Thus saith the Lord GOD unto the shepherds; Woe be to the Shepherds of Israel that do feed themselves! should not the shepherds feed the flocks?*

*John 21:17 He saith unto him the third time, Simon, son of Jonas, lovest thou me? Peter was grieved because he said unto him the third time, Lovest thou me? And he said unto him, Lord, thou knowest all things; thou knowest that I love thee. Jesus saith unto him, Feed my sheep.*


----------



## Tractors4u

alanejackson said:


> *The Good, The Bad, and The Spirit Led*
> 
> *Or*
> 
> *Inspired Toward Enlightenment*


 
Why exactly do your articles always have 2 titles?


----------



## alanejackson

*If Our Nation Had Ears?*

*Or*

*What's My Line?*

"Anyone who harms Israel, a little or a lot, will have his hand chopped off," --Ariel Sharon. 

I agree, but, the question is, whom or what is really "Israel"? 

The lessons of the Bible imply that its not wise to bring an offense against a Jew. But again, the question is, who is really a Jew? In history, Israel is a group of people following the leadership of a Jew. I think the word Jew, as it's used in the Bible, means "a smart person". One who has "really" studied. Knowing who is really a Jew, without hindsight, can be most difficult. 

*Branding.*

Many want to be thought of as a smart person, treated as if they were like a Jew in the Bible. Many pay for degrees, few are found in history. Seems like a good "life strategy" is, to treat one another as if, you could be "entertaining angels". 

To have been found to have chosen a Jew to be your enemy, is like going up against someone like Albert Einstein. His understanding of the world, you underestimated. The "very fabric" of the universe, his ally. And Einstein turned down Sharon's job when it was offered to him.

*Oil, and the Mideast.*

The oil companies have "helped" the countries develop their oil resources. The countries have formed an oil cartel, which controls the price of oil. If the oil companies did this at home, they'd be guilty of price-fixing, would they not? The U.S. government offers protection to Mideast leaders that we like. They become known as puppet government's. And, like they have begun to do at home, leaders of the U.S. government harass the Mideast leaders that don't "just-go-along" with what they want. The puppet government leaves Iran, Iraq tries to get it out of Kuwait. The "country that calls itself Israel" sees trouble without the puppet governments, increasing. Harassing Baghdad, its response, gives the excuse to move in troops, but it is feared that Baghdad may have the ability of mutual destruction. Iraq becomes like Cuba, while other nations disagree with the embargo placed upon them, for not "just-going-along". The Republicans lose the White House, the ex CIA chief goes back to Texas. While the Democrats have the White House, the embargo begins to break down.

Along with the Republicans moving into the White House in 2001, was there an increase in the harassment of Baghdad?

Like "the country Israel", did the White House begin to ask for excuses to move in troops and control territory not theirs?

If we really did have "military intelligence" could something like 911 have been predicted? Avoided? Expected?

Can Israel be harmed, by an impostor? Are you confusing help with harm? Would you chop off God's Hand, Again?


*John 16:21 A woman when she is in travail hath sorrow, because her hour is come: but as soon as she is delivered of the child, she remembereth no more the anguish, for joy that a man is born into the world.*


----------



## alanejackson

*Listening to the Land, are you?*

*Or*

*A separation between doc and cop?*

While listening to a radio program, the other evening, I found myself being led to believe many disturbing facts. The commentator took the time, to question a couple people who took the time, to study what has been going on in the Mid East, recently. During the discussion, an attempt was made to remind me of certain facts that could be found from a study of history. The two being interviewed, were asked to remember and share some of what they had learned from their comparatively intense study of that region.

I was reminded of how the state of Israel came into being during the previous century. Of how a Zionist mandate mentality soon began controlling events. I was told of how the government of Israel sent groups of people, covertly, into the neighboring Arab countries, with the purpose of causing the Arab citizens of those countries to persecute the Jewish population residing with them. Thereby facilitating an exodus to Israel. As land was acquired from absenty land owners, those living and working that land were being driven off. It was brought to my attention, that the government of Israel set up a system which allowed pregnant women fleeing such persecution, to have their infants stolen from them at birth and given to Holocaust survivors, while the mothers were being told by the doctors that their child had died.

I did not have to be reminded, that for years now, a portion of my tax dollars have somehow found their way to that region, and have been used to support such goings on. But apparently many of US do... *911*.


*Acts 22:28 And the chief captain answered, With a great sum obtained I this freedom. And Paul said, But I was free born.*


----------



## alanejackson

*John 8:46 Which of you convinceth me of sin? And if I say the truth, why do ye not believe me?*

*UN - AMERICAN AIRLINES*

*Or*

*THAT'S NOT DEMOCRACY*

The U.S. Constitution asks that the people treat each other as equals. The airlines ask that the people divide themselves up into classes. The stock market would take support away from the airlines because the people don't see much of a future for the costly philosophy. Yet the administration would go against the shown will of the people, and continue to pump money into the industry, so some can fly first class. 

*They listen to "the party" not the people.* 

That's not democracy. They must not understand the meaning of the words in the Constitution. And they see those that do, as enemies. "We the People" get in the way of their agenda.

The U.S. Constitution asks that people be permitted to bare arms. Yet the administration supports disarming some people. Would our founding fathers have been described as terrorists, while they were forced to react as cornered animals by an unjust burden having been placed upon them? 

*Those that support the rules stated in the U.S. Constitution must do so at home as well as abroad. And will be found doing so.*

Those directly responsible for the reprisals that occurred on 9-11, if found, will be found not alive. Those indirectly responsible, can be found walking out on the "Conference on Racism", to avoid having to confront the truth. But that would require a good review of history, something the administration cannot afford, for us to do. 

By their control of the media, they have been feeding the world lies. And they have divided the U.S., as the last election shows. They have created the state of Israel in the same fashion that they created South Africa. And don't want to see it go. They have a caste system in place, under the guise of democracy. The lower classes work in Israel by day, and are sent to their hovel at night. Their work is used to keep them oppressed. A good educational system was purposely denied them, as an effort to enslave them. That's not democracy, its capitalism gone bad. 

From a look at history, America seems to have changed. For it's people, and therefore it's government, the lottery has become the 'American Dream". Where not long ago organized gambling was a crime, now it's a way of life, for a while. Would well-educated people choose such a path? 

Would a good study of history show such a path to end in ruin? Is unchecked capitalism incompatible with having the best educational system possible? Does capitalism do better the less educated the people are, and therefor work toward that goal, in hard to see ways? 

*Can well-educated people see the future coming? Can only free people choose a future best for them?*

People paid for their ticket, then waited in line for their ride. It was known to all that many were dying on this ride. Yet those who were running the amusement park, would not shut down the ride. Would an oppressive federal system, find it harder to dominate the landscape without airliners? And what would be the cost, to We the People, if we had the wrong managers running the amusement park? Why is not the same CEO running Enron? Can you say, Logical?

_"He who serves the state best, opposes the state most." -Thoreau_ 

*Jeremiah 9:1,2,3.*
*1 Oh that my head were waters, and mine eyes a fountain of tears, that I might weep day and night for the slain of the daughter of my people!*
*2 Oh that I had in the wilderness a lodging place of wayfaring men; that I might leave my people, and go from them! For they be all adulterers, an assembly of treacherous men.*
*3 And they bend their tongues like their bow for lies: but they are not valiant for the truth upon the earth; for they proceed from evil to evil, and they know not me, saith the LORD.*


----------



## alanejackson

*Socially accepted, but way wrong.*

*Or*

*Political heroes, misleading us to hell.*

The pilots and crew that attacked Pearl Harbor were under the impression that they would be remembered as heroes. What gave them that impression? 

The pilots and crew that flew over Nagasaki and Hiroshima dropped information, concerning those that lived in those cities. Too many of the recipients of that information did not respond accordingly. I guess the reason was, they were at war. They must have allowed the wrong people to lead them.

In 1985, by studying information collected, I came to a conclusion, a theory explaining the cause of crib death, the deterioration in astronauts, the average person's death around 70 years of age, and many other unfortunate situations occurring because I was the only one who had learned why a bird's egg must be turned periodically in a magnetic field in order to grow and sustain life. 

Since that time, I have struggled to make the study of, and the sharing of what I perceived, as the top priority in my life. Through doing so I have learned much more than I ever thought I would. With effort toward keeping the hope of an open mind, much new incoming information has served to strengthen my original conclusions concerning magnetic bacteria and how they function within our cells. 

Also learned, while traveling this odyssey, was that the inadequate response to this information when shared, was the result of it being recognized as politically incorrect, by the political "family". Many of the people whom I had hoped it would help, it was not able to, mainly for political reasons. The time and effort required for understanding, most people are being persuaded to spend elsewhere. If I'm right, their priorities must be wrong.

Honesty, logic, and the truth, seems to make more friends in the future rather than the present, for political reasons. There's a reason why, if a fireman runs into a burning building and it collapses on him, and he dies from it, this is not used as a correct example in training. I realize such situations are tough calls. If a fireman runs into a burning building and in doing so saves others, including himself, he made the right call. The reason he is perceived as a hero by others is because we could use more like him. The ones that died hoping to be a hero, are not. And should not be perceived by others as heroes, especially the younger people, for it would lead them to their death also.

For years now, I've been trying to get NASA to realize that they must take a copy of the Earth's magnetic field out in space to prevent the slow dying of the astronauts. In one such interview with a NASA official, after presenting the information regarding my discovery, he responded by telling me I reminded him of a fly on the window trying to get in. The astronauts we have today, have accepted living in such a politically confined environment, that lifesaving information can not get to them. They're not involved with the people to the degree that would allow their awareness to be sufficient for their task. I've been to their web sites, if I could have I would have e-mailed them. They need to be where the people were that new the O-rings wouldn't do their job. They need to review the previous launches and become aware of prior damage caused by debris. 

They should not be considered heroes for "just going along", and dying as a result of it. It won't keep them from going to hell anymore than the person operating a gas chamber at a prison camp. No more than the political cop that inprisons a fellow citizen for smoking, without good reason, but for money. The excuse of, "I was just doing my job, following orders", is not what the Next Generation needs to hear from, or see in their heroes. When politics says one thing, and the facts show differently, politics was wrong.

I'm a constitutionalist, aren't you? 

I think my neighbor should be allowed to live and learn as I do, don't you?


*2 Chronicles 36:12 And he did that which was evil in the sight of the Lord his God, and humbled not himself before Jeremiah the prophet speaking from the mouth of the Lord.
*


----------



## rback33

This is better than Sienfeld. He had the show about nothing and this is the thread about nothing. I cannot see much of anything in it.


----------



## alanejackson

*Cure in the Cause*

*Or*

*History Is behind Us*

It's recorded, that many years ago, in the history of China, there was a rule in medicine, that a person was not allowed to go into a human body, deliberately. If a person's body was laid open due to injury, observations could be used to better man's understanding, but a deliberate compromise of the body's protective housing was not tolerated, for a period of hundreds of years. In a world of cause and effect, the reason for such a rule, the events leading up to the necessity for such a rule should be revealing.

At the moment, when a person is revived due to electrical cardiac stimulation, it appears to be a major medical achievement, on TV, in the media. Yet, follow-up studies show that many times the person will die a few days later from the same problem when no one is around.

Recent human transplant experimentation shows us that our bodies do not except organs unlike our own. Some foreign types survive within our bodies longer than others, but eventually the transplant recipient dies due to his immune system failing. This is a fact, is it not?

Is not a persons blood a fluid organ flowing within a system of veins and arteries? We know we can avoid certain problems associated with blood transfusions by selecting a certain type. But are we failing to recognize many problems which take longer to show themselves? Such as AIDS? If the donors blood is rejected by the receiver, how long would it take for the receptor to lose the battle against the foreign invasion? In medicine, there is a rule of doing no harm. That means, if a child does not die today due to a blood transfusion, it may look nice, and make a lot of people happy and wealthy for the moment, but if it causes harm to many down the road, it's not a good thing.

Tuberculosis/consumption is a problem that comes about due to a person not understanding the importance of sleeping in a raised bed. It is associated with the Cowboys, street people, and others who do not see sleeping raised as a priority. Sleeping on the ground wastes energy through dissipation, which the body would use in other ways, leaving the body in a weakened condition, susceptible to colonization, and therefore able to play host for the incubation and dissemination of unwanted parasitic lifeforms.

Human history tells of many plagues brought about due to man's ignorance, such as, when rodent populations in an area become too dense, the air becomes unhealthy due to too many woodstoves in a stagnant area, or when doctors practicing on corpses move from that room into the operating room without due consideration. When these problems arise, in the end the cure is found in the Cause. The cure comes about due to a change in our behavior. We stop doing the wrong thing that we recently began doing.

The study of Magnetrition points out that previously it was unknown, even to doctors, that all warm-blooded animals must reorientate periodically in a magnetic field similar to the Earth's because many of their cells obtain a required degree of circulation within them only by keeping a magnetically migrating organal moving. With this new understanding, comes many questions. Such as, how important is it that blood be kept moving through our body for it to be kept healthy? 

Why is it, that the inhuman practice of keeping oneself and or others alive through the use of another persons body parts, not recognized as cannibalism anymore? Is it like being led to see freedom fighters as terrorists? Are these symptoms of being capitalist diseased?

I don't think giving more money to doctors and their pharmaceutical corporations will cure problems such as AIDS, but I would not rule it out as a cause.

It used to be, only some doctors were quacks. But now, with the AMA, they all have to be like their leader.


*Revelation 19:15 And out of his mouth goeth a sharp sword, that with it he should smite the nations: and he shall rule them with a rod of iron: and he treadeth the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God.*


----------



## alanejackson

If NASA reports that astronauts no longer suffer osteoporosis, because centrifugal force simulated the gravity that was lacking, I would be shown to be incorrect. Nothing under that premise is solving the problem, though. That would be a refutation of my claims. 

I think gravity also is necessary. Studies show that liquids congest/pool-up in the chest area. I think that's mainly because you become the center of gravity. Centrifugal force should alleviate/solve this problem. And, I have seen reports indicating a lack of gravity may disrupt the behavior of magnetic bacteria. But as I said, evidence indicates where a compass needle does not work, you should not function properly either. Recent reports telling of research using vibration show positive results. This could be a method of decreasing stagnation within the cell, however, not naturally. But perhaps it could be a temporary aid in treating those suffering from cell stagnation from prolonged inactivity. 

The common denominator between infants with SIDS, older people with osteoporosis, and the astronauts with osteoporosis, is not a lack of gravity. But it is a lack of movement, in the magnetic field. But, also, a commmon denominator is a lack of movement in gravity. The magnetite is being reported found in our bodies.
~~~~~~~~~
posted 18 December 2007 05:48 AM 

"Well, yes, but there is knowledge to be gained, sometimes, by debunking such claims. 

Magnets and magnetism comes and goes as a therapy for treating this and that. There are guys at work who wear magnetic bracelets and necklaces for chronic pain. 

If pushed, those who tout the curative effects of magnets usually point to iron in the blood, and increased blood flow in the magnetized area. 
In which case, everyone would have the blood sucked out of them in an MRI. 

One of the ways to quickly asses an hypothesis or idea is to see how well it predicts. 

Sure, the above post reads like hokum, but it might be a worthwhile exercise to understand why you think it is so."


----------



## pirate_girl

Gatorboy said:


> If I stick a magnet up my ass, will it make me regular?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


>


 					Originally Posted by *Gatorboy* 

 
_If I stick a magnet up my ass, will it make me regular?
 No, but it will hold back rusty turds!
_


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did we ever get to the bottom of this?


----------



## mak2

I hope not.  


groomerguyNWO said:


> Did we ever get to the bottom of this?


----------

